# Mi presento ...



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.



....... e alla fine ....... ? perché sappiamo che una fine ci deve essere.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Sai ...uri o come l'impressione che con te sarà possibile dialogare a 360°.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Interessante prospettiva  il percorso extraconiugale che diventa relazione più pacata e stabile e stabilizza il tuo legame ufficiale, ciao


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Ciao Sayuri

se ho capito bene... che per te sono importanti entrambi e c'e' sentimento sia per il tuo uomo che per il tuo amante.
Non diventa difficile, alla lunga, gestire parallelamente due relazioni che per te sono cosi' importanti?


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ....... e alla fine ....... ? perché sappiamo che una fine ci deve essere.


Ci deve sempre essere una fine? ;-)
Quando accadrà lo scriverò, promesso!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.



Ti quoto 
E la vita continua :smile:


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Interessante prospettiva  il percorso extraconiugale che diventa relazione più pacata e stabile e stabilizza il tuo legame ufficiale, ciao


Ciao


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sai ...uri o come l'impressione che con te sarà possibile dialogare a 360°.


Lo spero!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Benvenuta:smile:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sayuri
> 
> se ho capito bene... che per te sono importanti entrambi e c'e' sentimento sia per il tuo uomo che per il tuo amante.
> Non diventa difficile, alla lunga, gestire parallelamente due relazioni che per te sono cosi' importanti?


credo che ad un certo punto diventino importanti e fondamentali entrambe
da una parte hai l'Amore, la soddisfazione e il piacere di stare con l'altra persona
mentre dall'altra, hai la consapevolezza di aver costruito negli anni qualcosa che non puoi disgtruggere


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che ad un certo punto diventino importanti e fondamentali entrambe
> da una parte hai l'Amore, la soddisfazione e il piacere di stare con l'altra persona
> mentre dall'altra, hai la consapevolezza di aver costruito negli anni qualcosa che non puoi disgtruggere


quoto 2


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Sayuri
> 
> se ho capito bene... che per te sono importanti entrambi e c'e' sentimento sia per il tuo uomo che per il tuo amante.
> Non diventa difficile, alla lunga, gestire parallelamente due relazioni che per te sono cosi' importanti?


Non è facile. Ma lo era molto di più quando ero presa a mille dell'amante. Ho dovuto lavorare alla grande sulla gestione dei miei sentimenti. Ho notato invece che questo riesce meglio agli uomini, la razionalità regna su tutto in loro!
A volte non è facile neanche adesso, più per questioni con l'amante comunque.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

addirittura 2 smeraldi
chisà se andassi da un compra smeraldi cosa ne potrei ricavare:smile:


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti quoto
> E la vita continua :smile:


Ciao! 
Certo la vita continua.... e tutto passa


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta:smile:


Grazie Farfalla


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non è facile. Ma lo era molto di più quando ero presa a mille dell'amante. Ho dovuto lavorare alla grande sulla gestione dei miei sentimenti. Ho notato invece che questo riesce meglio agli uomini, la razionalità regna su tutto in loro!
> A volte non è facile neanche adesso, più per questioni con l'amante comunque.


Che gli uomini siano più razionali nella gestione dei sentimenti ne sono convinta anche io :up:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non è facile. Ma lo era molto di più quando ero presa a mille dell'amante.* Ho dovuto lavorare alla grande sulla gestione dei miei sentimenti.* Ho notato invece che questo riesce meglio agli uomini, la razionalità regna su tutto in loro!
> A volte non è facile neanche adesso, più per questioni con l'amante comunque.


come fai a dire questo?
come puoi lavorare sui sentimenti?
ritengo, in quanto io non ne sono capace, che sia impossibile razionalizzare o personalizzare i sentimenti
questi o ci sono o non ci sono
e se ci sono non li comandi


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che ad un certo punto diventino importanti e fondamentali entrambe
> da una parte hai l'Amore, la soddisfazione e il piacere di stare con l'altra persona
> mentre dall'altra, hai la consapevolezza di aver costruito negli anni qualcosa che non puoi disgtruggere


Esatto, ma ti correggerei così: da una parte c'è l'amore-passione, dall'altra l'amore-affetto. Mi chiedo se alla luce della quotidianità l'amore-passione con gli anni non si trasformi in amore-affetto. A questo non so rispondere in quanto non ho sposato l'amore-passione e mi chiedo quanto la clandestinità contribuisca a mantenere la passione a certi livelli, sicuramente molto.


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fai a dire questo?
> come puoi lavorare sui sentimenti?
> ritengo, in quanto io non ne sono capace, che sia impossibile razionalizzare o personalizzare i sentimenti
> questi o ci sono o non ci sono
> e se ci sono non li comandi


Ci sono o non ci sono è vero, ma sono riuscita con il tempo, la razionalizzazione e le rassicurazioni affettive di lui a gestirli meglio. Direi che da diverso tempo sono abbastanza serena.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Esatto, ma ti correggerei così: da una parte c'è l'amore-passione, dall'altra l'amore-affetto. Mi chiedo se alla luce della quotidianità l'amore-passione con gli anni non si trasformi in amore-affetto. A questo non so rispondere in quanto non ho sposato l'amore-passione e mi chiedo quanto la clandestinità contribuisca a mantenere la passione a certi livelli, sicuramente molto.


se hai un amante è perchè l'affetto non ti è sufficiente
per cui se l'amore dovesse diventare ad un certo punto affetto
credo che sarebbe arrivato il momento di dire STOP
perchè non ci sarebbe alcun valore aggiunto alla relazione clandestina


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


diciamo, che piano piano fai i conti...
stavolta con pure l'oste (vedi: maritozzo).
Nei tradimenti prolugati nel tempo si perde il senso della misura.
un matrimonio parallelo?
questo alla fine diventa.
Resta sempre però, anche se ormai chiariti con se stessi, la consapevolezza 
di "essere" per qualcuno e "non essere" invece niente per un altro.
questo si.
essere come persona, come entità, come conoscenza, con riconoscimento.
Tuo marito se sapesse, saprebbe riconoscerti?
riconoscere quello che avete vissuto?
le lunghe relazioni parallalle assomigliamo più alla simbiosi che
 si instaura tra la pianta ospitante e il parassita.
Un parassita intelligente... mica ammazza l'oste!!!!!!


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto 2


luna, vedi che poi mi monto la testa :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> luna, vedi che poi mi monto la testa :mrgreen:


Tieni il cappello apposta?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tieni il cappello apposta?:mrgreen:


si, ha un doppio uso,
quello che hai detto tu e fa anche da preservativo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

un altro smeraldo e fanno 4:sonar:


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Tu vuoi mangiare pane e nutella senza ingrassare, ma l'unico modo per riuscirci è fare molta cacca.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, ha un doppio uso,
> quello che hai detto tu e fa anche da preservativo :rotfl::rotfl:


o Madonna !
e cosa schizzerebbe dalla testa 
se posso chiedere?


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se hai un amante è perchè l'affetto non ti è sufficiente
> per cui se l'amore dovesse diventare ad un certo punto affetto
> credo che sarebbe arrivato il momento di dire STOP
> perchè non ci sarebbe alcun valore aggiunto alla relazione clandestina


Giusto 
ma poi bisogna fare i conti con i legami purtroppo. Solo quando ti trovi di fronte alla rottura di un legame ti rendi conto che anche se è "solo affetto", rompere è più doloroso di quello che credevi.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> o Madonna !
> e cosa schizzerebbe dalla testa
> se posso chiedere?


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

*sayuri*

se n'è andata?
non le saranno piaciute le mie risposte:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, ha un doppio uso,
> quello che hai detto tu e fa anche da preservativo :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:Un po' pesantuccio come  preservativo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo, che piano piano fai i conti...
> stavolta con pure l'oste (vedi: maritozzo).
> Nei tradimenti prolugati nel tempo si perde il senso della misura.
> un matrimonio parallelo?
> ...


Un nuovo punto di vista su cui riflettere.


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu vuoi mangiare pane e nutella senza ingrassare, ma l'unico modo per riuscirci è fare molta cacca.
> 
> S*B


Ahahahahaha..... ingrasso, ingrasso.....


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Un po' pesantuccio come preservativo :rotfl::rotfl:


è per camuffare il pisellino piccolo piccolo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sayuri (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se n'è andata?
> non le saranno piaciute le mie risposte:mrgreen:



No, no! È solo che vado a nanna!  
A domani!


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Un nuovo punto di vista su cui riflettere.


magari su cui piangere.
trovo semplicemente orribile quello che fai.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> No, no! È solo che vado a nanna!
> A domani!


giornata pesante oggi?
pensa che io ieri notte ho fatto quasi le 2, ma ne è valsa la pena:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> giornata pesante oggi?
> pensa che io ieri notte ho fatto quasi le 2, ma ne è valsa la pena:mrgreen:


hai scopato???


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come fai a dire questo?
> come puoi lavorare sui sentimenti?
> ritengo, in quanto io non ne sono capace, che sia impossibile razionalizzare o personalizzare i sentimenti
> questi o ci sono o non ci sono
> e se ci sono non li comandi


Ma forse noi uomini li proviamo e li sentiamo in maniera differente.
Conosco moltissimi uomini che hanno seri problemi a esprimere i loro sentimenti.
Il primo che ho conosciuto è mio padre.
Al punto che ci sono state situazioni diremo "imbarazzanti".
La prima volta che l'ho visto esprimere un sentimento con una forza inaudita fu quando diventò nonno, la prima volta...
Esordì con un...Ma guarda un po' ti pare impossibile di imparare a voler bene in questo modo tutto nuovo, mai provato prima.

Per me i sentimenti sono semplicemente moti spontanei del mio animo.
E posso dire che amare è semplicemente una decisione ( non una scelta) per me.
Posso dirti...ho provato sentiementi di tenerezza, di rabbia, di delusione ecc..ecc..

Ma esprimere è in definitiva il mio lavoro...
Cosa scrive Beethoven qui? Beethoven parla di "intima espressione di sentimento" ovunque nella sua musica...
ed è il primo che io conosca che la veda così...

Ma per me alla fine si tratta di emozioni controllate...


----------



## stellina (15 Maggio 2013)

benvenuta. 
due vite parallele...come capisco! 
un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo, che piano piano fai i conti...
> stavolta con pure l'oste (vedi: maritozzo).
> Nei tradimenti prolugati nel tempo si perde il senso della misura.
> un matrimonio parallelo?
> ...


La temutissima seconda moglie temuta da Lothar...
Lothar è come polifemo
gli dei hanno profetato
che una seconda moglie
porterà via a lui la luce!


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hai scopato???


Anche se avesse scopato resta il dubbio su cosa abbia fatto fino all'1:55...

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è per camuffare il pisellino piccolo piccolo :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma allora si ammoscia ( il cappellino-preservativo intendo ):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hai scopato???


magari.....
:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se avesse scopato resta il dubbio su cosa abbia fatto fino all'1:55...
> 
> S*B


...i preliminari.
spero.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse noi uomini li proviamo e li sentiamo in maniera differente.
> Conosco moltissimi uomini che hanno seri problemi a esprimere i loro sentimenti.
> Il primo che ho conosciuto è mio padre.
> Al punto che ci sono state situazioni diremo "imbarazzanti".
> ...


Anche io ho conosciuto uomini con serissimi problemi ad esprimere i loro sentimenti pienamente, ciao conteeeee:up:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora si ammoscia ( il cappellino-preservativo intendo ):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no, è inversamente proporzionale :rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se avesse scopato resta il dubbio su cosa abbia fatto fino all'1:55...
> 
> S*B


:up:


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...i preliminari.
> spero.


Secondo me ha fatto petting telefonico con una del forum.

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> no, è inversamente proporzionale :rotfl:


Allora comprendo anche il tuo tempo speso sono alle 2.00 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me ha fatto petting telefonico con una del forum.
> 
> S*B


...concordo!
qualche nome????
cosi tanto pè chiacchierà...
secondo me.. la matraini.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora comprendo anche il tuo tempo speso sono alle 2.00 :rotfl::rotfl:


già perchè fino all'1,55 sono stato preso dal cercare di non farlo vedere e poi nei 5 minuti seguenti a rincorrere :rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me ha fatto petting telefonico con una del forum.
> 
> S*B


:up:


----------



## Zod (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...concordo!
> qualche nome????
> cosi tanto pè chiacchierà...
> secondo me.. la matraini.


Chiara no, era con me, e l'avevo legata bene. Secondo me una che sta partecipando a questo thread.

S*B


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Chiara no, era con me, e l'avevo legata bene. Secondo me una che sta partecipando a questo thread.
> 
> S*B


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Chiara no, era con me, *e l'avevo legata bene*. Secondo me una che sta partecipando a questo thread.
> 
> S*B



oh,oh, ti piace il SADO????
la bruni???
oddio, no,
 non posso,
 non voglio crederci.
anche se Fiammetta...

p.s. senti ma non è che "raspava" alla grande...fino alle 2.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> oh,oh, ti piace il SADO????
> la bruni???
> oddio, no,
> non posso,
> ...


ma ragazzi, ora mi date del segaiolo?
va bene che non scopo da tempo ma darmi del segaiolo no
uhmm fiammetta 
era molto curiosa sul fatto del cappellino


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2013)

benvenuta Sayuri. Se vuoi postare la ricetta del pesce palla, abbiamo l'apposito angolino:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> benvenuta Sayuri. Se vuoi postare la ricetta del pesce palla, abbiamo l'apposito angolino:mrgreen:


sbri sei fortunata che questa sera ho magiato i tonnarelli cacio e pepe, perchè sennò avrei fatto volentieri un salto da te


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sbri sei fortunata che questa sera ho magiato i tonnarelli cacio e pepe, perchè sennò avrei fatto volentieri un salto da te


... avevo polpettone, zucchine trifolate, asparagi e insalata.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma ragazzi, ora mi date del segaiolo?
> va bene che non scopo da tempo ma darmi del segaiolo no
> uhmm fiammetta
> era molto curiosa sul fatto del cappellino


Ero curiosa più che altro per le complicanze nell'uso:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ero curiosa più che altro per le complicanze nell'uso:mrgreen:


hai ragione
inoltre essendo in lana da una certa irritazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione
> inoltre essendo in lana da una certa irritazione :mrgreen:


almeno ...lo tieni caldo!!!!!!
(il cervello)


----------



## Sole (15 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Giusto
> ma poi bisogna fare i conti con i legami purtroppo. Solo quando ti trovi di fronte alla rottura di un legame ti rendi conto che *anche se è "solo affetto", rompere è più doloroso di quello che credevi*.


 Certo che è doloroso rompere un legame di solo affetto. E' uno strappo. Si vacilla. Si tocca con mano il dolore dell'altro. Bisogna farsi carico di mille problemi, pratici ed emotivi. E' doloroso, sì. Ma tutto questo è il prezzo che si paga quando si fa una scelta. Si sceglie e si sa che, scegliendo, qualcosa si deve perdere. Spiace, addolora, ma è così. Chi vive due vite parallele vuole evitare, in fondo, di fare questa scelta. E può essere comprensibile, perché a nessuno piace soffrire, a nessuno piace perdere qualcosa che si può mantenere semplicemente mentendo e omettendo. Ma io trovo che anche non scegliere abbia un prezzo e chi tradisce a lungo, a mio avviso, in cuor suo lo sa, lo sente. Forse si è un po' meno consapevoli di quale prezzo stia pagando il tradito... ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che è doloroso rompere un legame di solo affetto. E' uno strappo. Si vacilla. Si tocca con mano il dolore dell'altro. Bisogna farsi carico di mille problemi, pratici ed emotivi. E' doloroso, sì. Ma tutto questo è il prezzo che si paga quando si fa una scelta. Si sceglie e si sa che, scegliendo, qualcosa si deve perdere. Spiace, addolora, ma è così. Chi vive due vite parallele vuole evitare, in fondo, di fare questa scelta. E può essere comprensibile, perché a nessuno piace soffrire, a nessuno piace perdere qualcosa che si può mantenere semplicemente mentendo e omettendo. Ma io trovo che anche non scegliere abbia un prezzo e chi tradisce a lungo, a mio avviso, in cuor suo lo sa, lo sente. Forse si è un po' meno consapevoli di quale prezzo stia pagando il tradito... ma questo è un altro discorso


belle parole...ma parole al vento.
credi che "giapponesina" non sappia?
solo che è meglio, infarcire tutto, con drammaticità, riflessioni e domande.
il cinismo mica si ferma solo in camere da letto...

intanto che rifletto...scopo.
per redimermi ho sempre tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> almeno ...lo tieni caldo!!!!!!
> (il cervello)


:mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma temo inutilizzabile :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Ma temo inutilizzabile :mrgreen:


ma ma ma ma ma ma ma 
poverino.....................


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... avevo polpettone, zucchine trifolate, asparagi e insalata.


andavano benissimo perchè il polpettone richiama le polpette (che tu sai fare benisssssimo e poi essendo goloso di verdura, avrei fatto festa


----------



## Spider (15 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> andavano benissimo perchè il polpettone richiama le polpette (che tu sai fare benisssssimo e poi essendo goloso di verdura, avrei fatto festa


chiudi la parentesi...
sc*i*emo!


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> chiudi la parentesi...
> sc*i*emo!


sarà caduta 

:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> belle parole...ma parole al vento.
> credi che "giapponesina" non sappia?
> solo che è meglio, infarcire tutto, con drammaticità, riflessioni e domande.
> il cinismo mica si ferma solo in camere da letto...
> ...


 Può essere una nuova forma di meditazione  Dai, scherzi a parte, non è detto che scopando non si abbia il tempo per riflettere. Tutto sta a non volersi cristallizzare e a percepirsi come esseri in evoluzione. Certo che se dopo 10 anni sei sempre allo stesso punto, possiamo dire che la riflessione non sarà stata molto produttiva. Ma non è detto che chi tradisce non sappia far tesoro delle esperienze e magari dare una sterzata alla propria vita. Chissà. Ciao Spider! Sole


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che è doloroso rompere un legame di solo affetto. E' uno strappo. Si vacilla. Si tocca con mano il dolore dell'altro. Bisogna farsi carico di mille problemi, pratici ed emotivi. E' doloroso, sì. Ma tutto questo è il prezzo che si paga quando si fa una scelta. Si sceglie e si sa che, scegliendo, qualcosa si deve perdere. Spiace, addolora, ma è così. Chi vive due vite parallele vuole evitare, in fondo, di fare questa scelta. E può essere comprensibile, perché a nessuno piace soffrire, a nessuno piace perdere qualcosa che si può mantenere semplicemente mentendo e omettendo. Ma io trovo che anche non scegliere abbia un prezzo e *chi tradisce a lungo, a mio avviso, in cuor suo lo sa, lo sente.* Forse si è un po' meno consapevoli di quale prezzo stia pagando il tradito... ma questo è un altro discorso


Mah


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non è facile. Ma lo era molto di più quando ero presa a mille dell'amante. Ho dovuto lavorare alla grande sulla gestione dei miei sentimenti. Ho notato invece che questo riesce meglio agli uomini, la razionalità regna su tutto in loro!
> A volte non è facile neanche adesso, *più per questioni con l'amante comunque*.



come mai?
la razionalità non regna sul tuo amante?:singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2013)

Non parlatemi dei tonnarelli cacio e pepe, mi venivano bene e la puttanaccia li adorava, dopo tutto non li ho più fatti e più li farò!!!


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> magari su cui piangere.
> trovo semplicemente orribile quello che fai.


Certo hai ragione.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> benvenuta Sayuri. Se vuoi postare la ricetta del pesce palla, abbiamo l'apposito angolino:mrgreen:


Grazie


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo che è doloroso rompere un legame di solo affetto. E' uno strappo. Si vacilla. Si tocca con mano il dolore dell'altro. Bisogna farsi carico di mille problemi, pratici ed emotivi. E' doloroso, sì. Ma tutto questo è il prezzo che si paga quando si fa una scelta. Si sceglie e si sa che, scegliendo, qualcosa si deve perdere. Spiace, addolora, ma è così. Chi vive due vite parallele vuole evitare, in fondo, di fare questa scelta. E può essere comprensibile, perché a nessuno piace soffrire, a nessuno piace perdere qualcosa che si può mantenere semplicemente mentendo e omettendo. Ma io trovo che anche non scegliere abbia un prezzo e chi tradisce a lungo, a mio avviso, in cuor suo lo sa, lo sente. Forse si è un po' meno consapevoli di quale prezzo stia pagando il tradito... ma questo è un altro discorso


Questa storiaè stata una grande fonte di dolore e cambiamento per me. Non è che mi sono limitata a viverla con gioia alle spalle degli altri. Il fatto che non abbia chiuso dimostra che c'è una forte componente egoistica in me e anche in lui. Mi sono permessa di esprimere anche questa dopo una vita in cui i bisogni degli altri arrivavano prima dei miei. E il fatto di non scegliere è anche per la valutazione dei bisogni di altri.
Non cerco assolutamente giustificazioni, quello che faccio è sbagliato lo so.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> come mai?
> la razionalità non regna sul tuo amante?:singleeye:


Basta la razionalità per non avere problemi? Poi quando si è coinvolti anche la razionalità ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2013)

Bhe ognuno trova il suo piacere, però nel momenti in cui il mio piacere lederà gli altri, sarà il momento di fermarmi. Io per piacere mio farò tanto male a chi male me ne ha fatto, ma quella persona non ha diritti umani davanti ai miei occhi!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La temutissima seconda moglie temuta da Lothar...
> Lothar è come polifemo
> gli dei hanno profetato
> che una seconda moglie
> porterà via a lui la luce!


Vero amico,,pensa qualche settimana fa'mi sono sforzato di non dire quello che penso,perche'abbiamo in ballo affare importante,ad un'amica.Come forse ho gia'scritto,ci siamo conosciuti in un sito di incontri,ma quando ho saputo che eventualmente sarei stato il  secondo amante ho lasciato perdere.
Per farla breve,si vanta la poverina dell'amante,dice ''tanto per fare qualcosa di diverso''..e non si rende conto che e'un secondo matrimonio squallidissimo.Sono anni e anni che si trovano al motel,fanno due scopate e via..pensa che novita'amico...io piuttosto diventi gay....e'una cosa penosa.Mi ha raccontato che a volte pranzano pure al motel..che carini...ahahahahahh......

new entry...tu e il secondo marito fate lo stesso????? e vi amate tanto????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.



Può far piacere leggere questo, ancora di più se si desse la stessa possibilità alle controparti.
O che mai si venga scoperti, in gioco ci sta tanto, troppo.  prendersi la responsabilità di scelte che non possono competere soltanto ad una persona a parere mio non è assolutamente giusto.


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Può far piacere leggere questo, ancora di più se si desse la stessa possibilità alle controparti.
> O che mai si venga scoperti, in gioco ci sta tanto, troppo.  prendersi la responsabilità di scelte che non possono competere soltanto ad una persona a parere mio non è assolutamente giusto.


:up: Concordo!!Leggere questo a me fa venire il vomito.Punto...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero amico,,pensa qualche settimana fa'mi sono sforzato di non dire quello che penso,perche'abbiamo in ballo affare importante,ad un'amica.Come forse ho gia'scritto,ci siamo conosciuti in un sito di incontri,ma quando ho saputo che eventualmente sarei stato il  secondo amante ho lasciato perdere.
> Per farla breve,si vanta la poverina dell'amante,dice ''tanto per fare qualcosa di diverso''..e non si rende conto che e'un secondo matrimonio squallidissimo.Sono anni e anni che si trovano al motel,fanno due scopate e via..pensa che novita'amico...io piuttosto diventi gay....e'una cosa penosa.Mi ha raccontato che a volte pranzano pure al motel..che carini...ahahahahahh......
> 
> new entry...tu e il secondo marito fate lo stesso????? e vi amate tanto????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Già..che noia dev'essere!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Benvenuta!

E' interessante la tua rappresentazione dell'equilibrio esistenziale sostenuto dal doppio binario di accondiscendenza ordinaria in famiglia e di emozionalità istituzionalizzata al di fuori di essa.
Il nome poi, che dal romnzo di Arthur Golden non prende che il concetto di mizuage, è in sé una espressione di rivelazione più che di acquisizione di sapere.
Il desiderio è uno stimolo fondamentale in ogni azione umana e tu lo vai razionalizzando in una veste tanto benigna quanto socialmente scandalosa che si fondono senza mai diventare cose differenti per la stessa ragione che il suo sviluppo è segreto e totalmente, organicamente, intimo ed interiore.
Questo è un punto d'arrivo instabile però, sia pur d'un viaggio che si effettua solo con la mente e con lo spirito, che diviene, maturando, un punto di partenza per un confronto in una bulé invece che in una piazza, piazza nella quale è più facile venir lapidati, e riserva di esperienze più che di ragionamenti cui fare affidamento nei momenti di buio.
Alea iacta est.

Ciao!


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero amico,,pensa qualche settimana fa'mi sono sforzato di non dire quello che penso,perche'abbiamo in ballo affare importante,ad un'amica.Come forse ho gia'scritto,ci siamo conosciuti in un sito di incontri,ma quando ho saputo che eventualmente sarei stato il  secondo amante ho lasciato perdere.
> Per farla breve,si vanta la poverina dell'amante,dice ''tanto per fare qualcosa di diverso''..e non si rende conto che e'un secondo matrimonio squallidissimo.Sono anni e anni che si trovano al motel,fanno due scopate e via..pensa che novita'amico...io piuttosto diventi gay....e'una cosa penosa.Mi ha raccontato che a volte pranzano pure al motel..che carini...ahahahahahh......
> 
> new entry...tu e il secondo marito fate lo stesso????? e vi amate tanto????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


vabbè ma per te chi non tradisce esattamente con le tue modalità è sempre squallido!:singleeye:


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero amico,,pensa qualche settimana fa'mi sono sforzato di non dire quello che penso,perche'abbiamo in ballo affare importante,ad un'amica.Come forse ho gia'scritto,ci siamo conosciuti in un sito di incontri,ma quando ho saputo che eventualmente sarei stato il  secondo amante ho lasciato perdere.
> Per farla breve,si vanta la poverina dell'amante,dice ''tanto per fare qualcosa di diverso''..e non si rende conto che e'un secondo matrimonio squallidissimo.Sono anni e anni che si trovano al motel,fanno due scopate e via..pensa che novita'amico...io piuttosto diventi gay....e'una cosa penosa.Mi ha raccontato che a volte pranzano pure al motel..che carini...ahahahahahh......
> 
> new entry...tu e il secondo marito fate lo stesso????? e vi amate tanto???? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


No noi nella pausa pranzo alterniamo il sadomaso al sesso dolce, sai così per non annoiarci


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Può far piacere leggere questo, ancora di più se si desse la stessa possibilità alle controparti.
> O che mai si venga scoperti, in gioco ci sta tanto, troppo.  prendersi la responsabilità di scelte che non possono competere soltanto ad una persona a parere mio non è assolutamente giusto.


Certo siamo dei bastardi egoisti, l'ho già scritto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma per te chi non tradisce esattamente con le tue modalità è sempre squallido!:singleeye:


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma per te chi non tradisce esattamente con le tue modalità è sempre squallido!:singleeye:


Cara Free si tradisce per uscire dal solito tran tran,e mi pare sia pure il caso dell'utente seconda moglie appena arrivata,quindi e'ovvio che se invece si trova un surrogato di marito/moglie..sai che palle....pero'e'argomento tabu',un'utente di qua'si e'offesa a morte,quando le ho detto,che ''tutti i mercoledi'stesso parcheggio...stesso motel..da 4 anni''e'roba demenziale.......:mrgreen:chiamasi secondo matrimonio.non tradimento...


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> No noi nella pausa pranzo alterniamo il sadomaso al sesso dolce, sai così per non annoiarci


.....meglio che non parlo....no seriamente...che schifo...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> .....meglio che non parlo....no seriamente...che schifo...


Schifo è pure poco..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> .....meglio che non parlo....no seriamente...che schifo...





Camomilla ha detto:


> Schifo è pure poco..


Credo fosse ironica


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Free si tradisce per uscire dal solito tran tran,e mi pare sia pure il caso dell'utente seconda moglie appena arrivata,quindi e'ovvio che se invece si trova un surrogato di marito/moglie..sai che palle....pero'e'argomento tabu',un'utente di qua'si e'offesa a morte,quando le ho detto,che ''tutti i mercoledi'stesso parcheggio...stesso motel..da 4 anni''e'roba demenziale.......:mrgreen:chiamasi secondo matrimonio.non tradimento...



più che argomento tabù, credo che ciò che è ovvio per te non è detto che lo sia per tutti
ovvio, no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo fosse ironica


probabilmente sì..ma la sensazione di schifo rimane..


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo fosse ironica



idem!


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> .....meglio che non parlo....no seriamente...che schifo...


Capisco che scrivendo manca la tonalità del discorso, ma basta leggere il messaggio che ho quotato per capire che sono ironica.


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Maggio 2013)

Anche secondo me era ironica. Comunque sayuri vivi la cosa con tranquillità. Anch'io sto bene nella casa in cui vivo ma ancor più bene sto con l'amante che ho da 3 anni. Siamo bastardi? Probabilmente si ma la vita  è una e a qualcuno piace viverla più intensamente come a me o a te.....perchè no?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Certo siamo dei bastardi egoisti, l'ho già scritto



No, no, non ritengo giuste le parole bastardi o egoisti. però è strano che tu le abbia scritte, perchè ti ritieni bastarda ed egoista?


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Free si tradisce per uscire dal solito tran tran,e mi pare sia pure il caso dell'utente seconda moglie appena arrivata,quindi e'ovvio che se invece si trova un surrogato di marito/moglie..sai che palle....pero'e'argomento tabu',un'utente di qua'si e'offesa a morte,quando le ho detto,che ''tutti i mercoledi'stesso parcheggio...stesso motel..da 4 anni''e'roba demenziale.......:mrgreen:chiamasi secondo matrimonio.non tradimento...


Ciao professor......


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Free si tradisce per uscire dal solito tran tran,e mi pare sia pure il caso dell'utente seconda moglie appena arrivata,quindi e'ovvio che se invece si trova un surrogato di marito/moglie..sai che palle....pero'e'argomento tabu',un'utente di qua'si e'offesa a morte,quando le ho detto,che ''tutti i mercoledi'stesso parcheggio...stesso motel..da 4 anni''e'roba demenziale.......:mrgreen:chiamasi secondo matrimonio.non tradimento...


Certo probabilmente tu dopo qualche mese di scopata non hai più nulla da offrire. Allora meglio chiudere no?


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> No, no, non ritengo giuste le parole bastardi o egoisti. però è strano che tu le abbia scritte, perchè ti ritieni bastarda ed egoista?


Io sono nella sua stessa situazione e non mi ritengo bastardo. Egoista si.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo fosse ironica


Appunto! ;-)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anche secondo me era ironica. Comunque sayuri vivi la cosa con tranquillità. Anch'io sto bene nella casa in cui vivo ma ancor più bene sto con l'amante che ho da 3 anni. Siamo bastardi? Probabilmente si ma la vita  è una e a qualcuno piace viverla più intensamente come a me o a te.....perchè no?



Perchè ai fedeli non piace per caso?


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Appunto! ;-)


Brava. E qualcuno ci casca....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Io però vorrei spiegato cortesemente che vuol dire viversi la vita più intensamente.

Ho un mio pensiero in proposito, mi piacerebbe leggere chi ha scritto " ci piace vivere la vita più intensamente"


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao professor......



grandissimo Max...che piacere rivederti..pensa amico ora siamo in 3 infedeli....sono contento che sei tornato,e anche che sia arrivata Sayuri,anche se la sto beccando....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....si freghiamocene se siamo bastardi,io sono il re...zero scrupoli..e avanti tutta,,


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io però vorrei spiegato cortesemente che vuol dire viversi la vita più intensamente.
> 
> Ho un mio pensiero in proposito, mi piacerebbe leggere chi ha scritto " ci piace vivere la vita più intensamente"


si anche a me piacerebbe che cosa significa "ci piace vivere la vita più intensamente" non mi ero mai reso conto d'avere una vita cosi spenta, na vita senza tradire la persona che si ama, che vita buttata nel cesso! OHHHHH SVEGLIATEVIIIII!! ma pensate di trovare giustificazione con queste frasi fatte? per caso vi sentite meno in colpa? ma dove lo trovate il coraggio di tornare a casa e guardare negli occhi la persona che tradite ogni giorno!?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Certo probabilmente tu dopo qualche mese di scopata non hai più nulla da offrire. Allora meglio chiudere no?


Say..sono magnanimo oggi e ti approvo..............io non sono sentimentalista...la prima cosa che chiarisco e'che a casa mia sto benissimo..e che un'altra moglie non la voglio(nn si era capito vero...)..non sono geloso..insomma per me conta solo mia moglie.le altre sono solo troiette...:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> si anche a me piacerebbe che cosa significa "ci piace vivere la vita più intensamente" non mi ero mai reso conto d'avere una vita cosi spenta, na vita senza tradire la persona che si ama, che vita buttata nel cesso! OHHHHH SVEGLIATEVIIIII!! ma pensate di trovare giustificazione con queste frasi fatte? per caso vi sentite meno in colpa? ma dove lo trovate il coraggio di tornare a casa e guardare negli occhi la persona che tradite ogni giorno!?



ahahahahhah...amico guarda che non solo la si guarda negli occhi,ma ci si fa'pure sesso..senza il minimo problema.vero Max e Say?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

alexalex ha detto:


> si anche a me piacerebbe che cosa significa "ci piace vivere la vita più intensamente" non mi ero mai reso conto d'avere una vita cosi spenta, na vita senza tradire la persona che si ama, che vita buttata nel cesso! OHHHHH SVEGLIATEVIIIII!! ma pensate di trovare giustificazione con queste frasi fatte? per caso vi sentite meno in colpa? ma dove lo trovate il coraggio di tornare a casa e guardare negli occhi la persona che tradite ogni giorno!?



Bhe sai... effettivamente sposandomi e dedicandomi alla famiglia mi sono recluso del tutto.

E' brutto dedicare del tempo a mio figlio andando a pesca, come è brutto partire a razzo con mio figlio pensando, io a questo qua lo amo da morire e mi va di regalargli un orologio, tipo stronzate del genere no....

Parlo di cose mie, posso parlare di questo io, aspettando altri pareri, magari confrontandoli, e dando la giusta importanza a questi messi a confronto, se è permesso fare questo. 

Ciò non toglie importanza a qualsiasi momento vissuto.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahhah...amico guarda che non solo la si guarda negli occhi,ma ci si fa'pure sesso..senza il minimo problema.vero Max e Say?


ma glielo hai detto a sayuri che per te è una troia?


----------



## alexalex (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bhe sai... effettivamente sposandomi e dedicandomi alla famiglia mi sono recluso del tutto.
> 
> E' brutto dedicare del tempo a mio figlio andando a pesca, come è brutto partire a razzo con mio figlio pensando, io a questo qua lo amo da morire e mi va di regalargli un orologio, tipo stronzate del genere no....
> 
> ...


ma quanto ti quoto...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bhe sai... effettivamente sposandomi e dedicandomi alla famiglia mi sono recluso del tutto.
> 
> E' brutto dedicare del tempo a mio figlio andando a pesca, come è brutto partire a razzo con mio figlio pensando, io a questo qua lo amo da morire e mi va di regalargli un orologio, tipo stronzate del genere no....
> 
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> No noi nella pausa pranzo alterniamo il sadomaso al sesso dolce, sai così per non annoiarci


sono simili ...

ma quante palle....:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma glielo hai detto a sayuri che per te è una troia?


per me è una grande baldracca!


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> per me è una grande baldracca!


:miiiii:



è che lothar dice questo:i_nfatti ritengo troie quelle che pur essendo sposate corrono dietro ai mariti delle altre.._


e poi fa tutto il simpaticone


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma glielo hai detto a sayuri che per te è una troia?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:


Un altro che coglie al volo l'ironia:mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> per me è una grande baldracca!


Anche per me.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Anche per me.. :mrgreen:


Se non sei ironica.......complimenti:miiiii:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



confermo e ti approvo..........la donna sposata che corre dietro al marito di un'altra donna come la chiami???santa maria goretti??dai Mini con questi falsi perbenismi...pane al pane vino al vino..e avanti al centro contro gli opposti estremismi...poi la parola non sara'bellissima..ma la verita' e'quella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anche secondo me era ironica. Comunque sayuri vivi la cosa con tranquillità. Anch'io sto bene nella casa in cui vivo ma ancor più bene sto con l'amante che ho da 3 anni. Siamo bastardi? Probabilmente si ma la vita è una e a qualcuno piace viverla più intensamente come a me o a te.....perchè no?


tu sei sicuro di vivere più intensamente di me? In base a cosa? Quali sono i parametri che rendono una vita più o meno intensa secondo te? Non voglio essere polemica, sono solo curiosa.


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu sei sicuro di vivere più intensamente di me? In base a cosa? Quali sono i parametri che rendono una vita più o meno intensa secondo te? Non voglio essere polemica, sono solo curiosa.


:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non sei ironica.......complimenti:miiiii:



Thanx!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anche secondo me era ironica. Comunque sayuri vivi la cosa con tranquillità. Anch'io sto bene nella casa in cui vivo ma ancor più bene sto con l'amante che ho da 3 anni. Siamo bastardi? Probabilmente si ma la vita  è una e a qualcuno piace viverla più* intensamente* come a me o a te.....perchè no?


secondo me è proprio il contrario....direi superficialmente.da un altro punto di vista vi manca lo spessore per andare ad intensificare.
non è colpa vostra, in fondo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu sei sicuro di vivere più intensamente di me? In base a cosa? Quali sono i parametri che rendono una vita più o meno intensa secondo te? Non voglio essere polemica, sono solo curiosa.



Prima se permette madame vengo io. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Quante parolacce stanno volando.... tutte ironiche.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Quante parolacce stanno volando.... tutte ironiche.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è proprio il contrario....direi superficialmente.da un altro punto di vista vi manca lo spessore per andare ad intensificare.
> non è colpa vostra, in fondo



Quoto e non do il verde, altrimenti ti arrabbi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Thanx!!


Erano ironici i complimenti, spero sia chiaro


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

ma....lothar mi ha dato davvero un verde:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo e ti approvo..........la donna sposata che corre dietro al marito di un'altra donna come la chiami???santa maria goretti??dai Mini con questi falsi perbenismi...pane al pane vino al vino..e avanti al centro contro gli opposti estremismi...poi la parola non sara'bellissima..ma la verita' e'quella.


quindi per la proprietà transitiva l'uomo che corre dietro alle mogli degli altri è un porco, corretto?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma....lothar mi ha dato davvero un verde:rotfl:


Io non sono stato, mai mi permetterei. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi per la proprietà transitiva l'uomo che corre dietro alle mogli degli altri è un porco, corretto?



No, è soltanto un uomo che getta i suoi ami, se la donna non sa resistere, l'uomo che colpa ne ha? 

Cacciatore nacque l'uomo........ le corna sono l'evoluzione della specie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> No, è soltanto un uomo che getta i suoi ami, se la donna non sa resistere, l'uomo che colpa ne ha?
> 
> Cacciatore nacque l'uomo........ le corna sono l'evoluzione della specie. :mrgreen:


Stiamo continuando con il filone ironico mi auguro


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> No, è soltanto un uomo che getta i suoi ami, se la donna non sa resistere, l'uomo che colpa ne ha?
> 
> Cacciatore nacque l'uomo........ le corna sono l'evoluzione della specie. :mrgreen:


scusa ma se l'uomo getta gli ami, non sarà pescatore invece di cacciatore? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> No, è soltanto un uomo che getta i suoi ami, se la donna non sa resistere, l'uomo che colpa ne ha?
> 
> Cacciatore nacque l'uomo........ le corna sono l'evoluzione della specie. :mrgreen:


mi stai confondendo la matematica con le scienze, torna a settembre
:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

oggi tutti ironici, sarà a causa del brutto tempo?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo continuando con il filone ironico mi auguro



Assolutamente si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> oggi tutti ironici, sarà a causa del brutto tempo?


non so da te ma da me c'è grigio e freddo. 
bona acqua, basta, non se ne può più


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scusa ma se l'uomo getta gli ami, non sarà pescatore invece di cacciatore? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Voi vedè che!!! ora il cacciatore non può pescare, discriminazione ? eh gas discriminiamo? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so da te ma da me c'è grigio e freddo.
> bona acqua, basta, non se ne può più


da meeeeeeee?
in piemonte piove ininterrottamente
ora è arrivata anche a roma

non se ne può più
tra un po ci rimettiamo a fare la polenta, per tutti a casa di sbri :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stai confondendo la matematica con le scienze, torna a settembre
> :mrgreen:


Transerò a settembre ok! grr ma una mai me la fate passare! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Voi vedè che!!! ora il cacciatore non può pescare, discriminazione ? eh gas discriminiamo? :mrgreen:


non credo Claudio
è che non ho mai visto un cacciatore, cacciare con gli ami :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Transerò a settembre ok! grr ma una mai me la fate passare! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credo Claudio
> è che non ho mai visto un cacciatore, cacciare con gli ami :rotfl::rotfl:



Ma dai davvero? polentone!! vieni qua che ti faccio vedere io! tutto noi terun dobbiamo insegnarvi!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ma dai davvero? polentone!! vieni qua che ti faccio vedere io! tutto noi terun dobbiamo insegnarvi!! :mrgreen:


mi chiami polentone perchè sei invidioso che la sbri mi ha invitato a casa sua a mangiare la polenta vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi chiami polentone perchè sei invidioso che la sbri mi ha invitato a casa sua a mangiare la polenta vero? :mrgreen:


Come potrei mentirti? invidiosissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so da te ma da me c'è grigio e freddo.
> bona acqua, basta, non se ne può più



Qui scende a secchiate....non se ne può più


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Qua può piovigginare quanto vuole, ci fa un baffo! c'è caldo caldo e caldo. C'è scirocco in sostanza, ogni tanto cade qualche goccia d'acqua pregna di sabbia.... forse il ghibli.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Qua può piovigginare quanto vuole, ci fa un baffo! c'è caldo caldo e caldo. C'è scirocco in sostanza, ogni tanto cade qualche goccia d'acqua pregna di sabbia.... forse il ghibli.



dicevo giusto oggi che volevo fare un giro in Sicilia


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> dicevo giusto oggi che volevo fare un giro in Sicilia


E' il periodo migliore, la temperatura varia tra i 18 e i 27 gradi, il mare se non sbaglio ha la temperatura di circa 18 gradi, quindi freddina, ma il bagno si può fare eccome. Si sta da papa!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi per la proprietà transitiva l'uomo che corre dietro alle mogli degli altri è un porco, corretto?



No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Questa storiaè stata una grande fonte di dolore e cambiamento per me. Non è che mi sono limitata a viverla con gioia alle spalle degli altri. Il fatto che non abbia chiuso dimostra che c'è una forte componente egoistica in me e anche in lui. Mi sono permessa di esprimere anche questa dopo una vita in cui i bisogni degli altri arrivavano prima dei miei. E il fatto di non scegliere è anche per la valutazione dei bisogni di altri.
> Non cerco assolutamente giustificazioni, quello che faccio è sbagliato lo so.



E' sbagliato lo sai da sola o ti sei lasciata convincere che è così?
Nel senso che nessuno al di fuori di te può decidere cosa è giusto o sbagliato per te 
non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao



E io che avevo detto eh!! l'omo è cacciatore! la colpa è delle donne che sono ciniche e calcolatrici. 

Ho letto soltanto busone per l'uomo, ma che vor di busone ? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Free si tradisce per uscire dal solito tran tran,e mi pare sia pure il caso dell'utente seconda moglie appena arrivata,quindi e'ovvio che se invece si trova un surrogato di marito/moglie..sai che palle....pero'e'argomento tabu',un'utente di qua'si e'offesa a morte,quando le ho detto,che ''tutti i mercoledi'stesso parcheggio...stesso motel..da 4 anni''e'roba demenziale.......:mrgreen:chiamasi secondo matrimonio.non tradimento...



Non per dire ...
e neanche sia inteso come offesa 
ma a menpari tu parecchio demenziale 
mi fai troppo ridere :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> E io che avevo detto eh!! l'omo è cacciatore! la colpa è delle donne che sono ciniche e calcolatrici.
> 
> Ho letto soltanto busone per l'uomo, ma che vor di busone ? :mrgreen:


PURPO


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao


Se non sapessi che sei serio, ci sarebbe da ridere


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> PURPO



Minchia!  ammia purpo!!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non sapessi che sei serio, ci sarebbe da ridere



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: madò sei forte!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Bel 3d. Vedo che l'ironia non capita vola a secchiate.
Interessanti i due nuovi, alexalex e camomilla.
Torquemada e Goretta.

Benvenuta Sayuri. di cuore.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

abballati abballati fimmini schetti e maritati,e sunn'abballati bonu! un vi cantu e un vi sonu!


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma glielo hai detto a sayuri che per te è una troia?


Non direttamente....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao


Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
Tutto torna, ok.

collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


Uno dei post più belli che hai scritto:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno dei post più belli che hai scritto:mrgreen:


concordo


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


Ma che accidenti avrai mai capito, che stai facendo le pulci alle idiosincrasie e scempiaggini assortite del Micione manco lo leggessi per la prima volta.


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia .. si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.





farfalla ha detto:


> Uno dei post più belli che hai scritto:mrgreen:


Maronna ro Carmine!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Maronna ro Carmine!


Che c'è?


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

che bella idea che avete dell'uomo. Capisco Sbri, da quando lo stalliere gli ha mollato la staffa, non riesce più a fare l'amazzone, ma tu?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che bella idea che avete dell'uomo. Capisco Sbri, da quando lo stalliere gli ha mollato la staffa, non riesce più a fare l'amazzone, ma tu?



Non è la nostra idea dell'uomo, questa  è 'idea che dovremmo avere dell'uomo se dessimo ascolto a Lothar.
 E' così che uno come lui vi disegna
Ribadito più volte che ho la fortuna di conoscere uomini diversi da questo stereotipo.......


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


ottima analisi ma un'opinione dell'uomo, diciamo scarsina

non voglio entrare in discussione con la mia cuoca preferita


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ottima analisi ma un'opinione dell'uomo, diciamo scarsina
> 
> non voglio entrare in discussione con la mia cuoca preferita



come sopra....mi sa che non avete capito:smile:


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> come sopra....mi sa che non avete capito:smile:


vuoi tradurre? :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi tradurre? :smile:


E' il pensiero di Lothar non il nostro.


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

in effetti non avevo letto la minchiata di lot, come pure gas.


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

Però una parentesi
Chiaro che si è degli egoisti 
E non cerco giustificazioni
Ma...
A casa va davvero tutto cosi bene ?
Perché se mio marito fosse venuto qui a scrivere mia moglie e' stronza si
A casa va così bene e non capisco ... Qustp no
Balle!
A casa andava male da anni come coppia 
Poi ripeto non è una giustificazione
Ma evidentemente chi porta avanti storie parallele prende un po' qui un po' li cosa non ha dalla stessa persona
Magari la persona stessa ammette che quelle cose non te le avrebbe date perché lui ad es non ne sentiva esigenza di coccole sesso.. Raramente 
Lui diceva essere molto sicuro di se da non averne bisogno
Io si
I casi alla lothar  ecc ecco non li capisco invece 
La sbandata si 
Il ripeterla se a casa hai tutto onestamente no
Rischiando
Io rischiavo ma  fossi stata scoperta si smuoveva qualcosa guarda


----------



## gas (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' il pensiero di Lothar non il nostro.


non ho letto Lothar :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che accidenti avrai mai capito, che stai facendo le pulci alle idiosincrasie e scempiaggini assortite del Micione manco lo leggessi per la prima volta.


...stavo parlando al fagiano e mi ha risposto il tordo. Complimenti che ti trovo bello sveglio pure oggi.


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao


lothar dimi che fai il xsonaggio ma non ragioni cosi alla Vanzina ti pregoo
ma come si fa?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.



Stai diventando molto sottile ...troppo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...stavo parlando al fagiano e mi ha risposto il tordo. Complimenti che ti trovo bello sveglio pure oggi.


Ma zitta un po', dai. L'hai pure difesso (alla cazzo di cane) enne volte. Falla finita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma zitta un po'*, dai. L'hai pure difesso (alla cazzo di cane) enne volte. Falla finita.


questo si  commenta da solo.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' sbagliato lo sai da sola o ti sei lasciata convincere che è così?
> Nel senso che nessuno al di fuori di te può decidere cosa è giusto o sbagliato per te
> non so se mi spiego...


Diciamo che non è così giusto.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bel 3d. Vedo che l'ironia non capita vola a secchiate.
> Interessanti i due nuovi, alexalex e camomilla.
> Torquemada e Goretta.
> 
> Benvenuta Sayuri. di cuore.


Grazie Tebe! Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma zitta un po', dai. L'hai pure difesso (alla cazzo di cane) enne volte. Falla finita.


Mio caro se lui è il fagiano e tu il tordo a me rimane essere questo...

[video=youtube;97pw1IKi7I8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97pw1IKi7I8[/video]


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Diciamo che non è così giusto.


diciamo che, 
il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
 è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.
primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.
un pedofilo sa che sta sbagliando, come uno spacciatore, come un ladro.
consapevolmente sbagliano.
ma non è questo il punto.
sbagli, perchè applichi il tuo ragionamento che porta delle pesanti conseguenze anche ad altri,
in particolare al tuo maritozzo.
non sbaglieresti affatto se gli dicessi la tua verità
 e allora lo lasciassi libero di scegliere.
magari è contento, di essere cornuto, ma questa facoltà gliela devi dare.
finchè agisci nell?ombra alle spalle di qualcuno, sarai sempre in torto.
e sembra un torto facile da digerire... 
ma prova a scrivere su di un foglio quello che sei...


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma zitta un po', dai. L'hai pure *difesso* (alla cazzo di cane) enne volte. Falla finita.


non fare il dicafone:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciola sai com'è no?
Noi facciamo i piaccioni.
Una ci punta e decide che dobbiamo essere loro.

E che capita?
Sai cosa capita quando una ha deciso che e noi tentiamo di rifiutarci ?

S'incazzano come iene e iniziano a insultare a dirci che siamo recioni...e maigoduti...

Capisci i frati da ragazzino mi insegnavano che noi siamo la paglia e voi il fuoco no?

Quindi l'unica risorsa che abbiamo per non metterci nei guai è fare i santi martiri tutto muso duro...

E mai avrei creduto che...
Desso è un periodo che tengo tutte a distanza perchè ho bisogno di concentrazione per le mie cose...

Capiscono?
No si incazzano e tempestano...
E dicono...ma mi avevi detto che...avevi detto qui...avevi detto là...

Uffa che palle...diomio...

E allora dicono che sono musone, che sono scontroso, che mi irrito facilmente...

Uffi...


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che,
> il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
> è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.
> primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.
> ...


 
Spider hai ragione per la morale ecc hai ragione
Ma ascolta, una volta che confessi…
Che l’altro sta male, malissimo, (nel caso di una magari sua incapacità di amare di darti cose diverse d aun affetto sentito veramente ) cosa risolvi
Ti sei pulito la coscienza?

No perchè io ho detto e credimi, non è cambiato nulla, solo tanto dolore in più  evitabilissimo.

Io questo penso adesso.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che,
> *il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
> è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.
> primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.*
> ...


ti approvissimo .lode lode lode


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


cara Sbri rispondo solo a te,in quanto sei una delle poche persone volpine qua'dentro.....ho volutamente e bellamente scritto una pataccata,volevo vedere la reazione,per capire.....e sei stata l'unica,non ne dubitavo,a cercare un filo logico nella mia provocazione.Le altre/i maestine/i mai godute/i,hanno solo scomunicato e bollato.

E ovvio che tra la sauyuri e il sottoscritto non c'e'alcuna differenza,lei e'troia e pure io lo sono....non credo di essere un'angelo...oltretutto e'vero quello che scrive Ros3..non mi manca un casso di niente.tradisco cosi'..senza alcun motivo.at salut.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che,
> il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
> è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.
> primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.
> ...


Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


----------



## Alex71 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


aahahah fantastico!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


Approvato


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a ..... etc etc ......


per me hai perfettamente ragione, da qualunque parte soffi il vento.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo si commenta da solo.


Shhh.


----------



## Alex71 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


ma sai, puoi avere tutte la ragioni per tradire, la storia della vs coppia, il percorso, la quasi separazione etc...
ma il fatto che lo fai di nascosto rende il tutto inevitabilmente sbagliato. Perchè non fate la coppia aperta?

mi piacerebbe sapere come reagirebbe tuo marito se venisse a sapere?
e la moglie del tuo amante?


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sbri rispondo solo a te,in quanto sei una delle poche persone volpine qua'dentro.....ho volutamente e bellamente scritto una pataccata,volevo vedere la reazione,per capire.....e sei stata l'unica,non ne dubitavo,a cercare un filo logico nella mia provocazione.Le altre/i maestine/i mai godute/i,hanno solo scomunicato e bollato.
> 
> E ovvio che tra la sauyuri e il sottoscritto non c'e'alcuna differenza,lei e'troia e pure io lo sono....non credo di essere un'angelo...oltretutto e'vero quello che scrive Ros3..non mi manca un casso di niente.tradisco cosi'..senza alcun motivo.at salut.


Beh caro micione, chiamami come vuoi anche se non siamo così intimi, ma una differenza c'è. Io non sono alla ricerca e non lo sono mai stata. Non cerco uomini in internet né in giro. Ne avrei se volessi ma non ne voglio più sapere di amanti, tantomeno di chi ha voglia di farsi trastullare il gioiello reale.
Il mio amante è capitato. E facciamo molte cose assieme oltre a scopare: pranzi, cenette, picnic, gite, discussioni e anche litigate..... Un uomo che pensa solo a quello e non sa essere interessante e sostenere una discussione diventa presto molto noioso.
Di sicuro se capissi che il mio uomo è come te credo davvero che lo lascerei. Un conto è se capita l'occasione, un altroè essere sempre a caccia. Ma la paura della vecchiaia e della dolce signora fa anche questi brutti scherzi no? ;-)


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma prova a scrivere su di un foglio quello che sei...


E' una donna, un essere umano, con le sue certezze ed i suoi dubbi, così come lo siamo tutti. Vede l'amore in modo diverso da quello che è la norma. Non puoi colpevolizzarla per questo. Unico neo è la bugia. Spesso però le bugie portano giovamento.


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


non intendevo certo di raccontarci la tua vicenda personale,
 a noi emeriti sconosciuti, ma di raccontarla a te stessa la tua storia,
 la tua personalissima storia.
tuo marito ha già scelto. 
cosa?
almeno questo potresti dirlo.. cosa ha scelto?
te immagino
 o l' idea di te,
 che subdolamente gli proponi?


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> E' una donna, un essere umano, con le sue certezze ed i suoi dubbi, così come lo siamo tutti. Vede l'amore in modo diverso da quello che è la norma. Non puoi colpevolizzarla per questo. *Unico neo è la bugia.* Spesso però le bugie portano giovamento.


se a te sembra solo un piccolo neo...
la bugia, la menzogna, non essre capaci di essere se stessi...
è molto peggio del tradimento in senso stretto.
io parlo di persone iggannate, prese in giro, fuorviate, 
lasciate vivere in un apparente normalità, quando accanto
 hanno un mostro...
 con tanto di tette e di figa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.



verde mio


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


Mi sa che anche noi abbiamo capito chi sei.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> *Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo.* Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.


e nessuno te lo chiede.
non ho capito però il punto


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> hanno un mostro...
> con tanto di tette e di figa.


daniele al tuo confronto è un santo. 

tu pensi che ammettere un tradimento possa essere costruttivo in un rapporto di coppia? spesso sono le esigenze di vita quotidiana che ti spingono a tacere. spesso non si confessa un tradimento perchè smembrando un nucleo familiare, l'altro non avrebbe grandi possibilità di vivere decorosamente. Non prendete tutto sotto gamba.  Spesso dire  la verità su un tradimento è puro egoismo.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che anche noi abbiamo capito chi sei.


Io ovviamente no. ma come tutti sanno dormo in piedi e non capisco mai niente.  Chi è costui, grz? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sbri rispondo solo a te,in quanto sei una delle poche persone volpine qua'dentro.....ho volutamente e bellamente scritto una pataccata,volevo vedere la reazione,per capire.....e sei stata l'unica,non ne dubitavo,a cercare un filo logico nella mia provocazione.Le altre/i maestine/i mai godute/i,hanno solo scomunicato e bollato.
> 
> E ovvio che tra la sauyuri e il sottoscritto non c'e'alcuna differenza,lei e'troia e pure io lo sono....non credo di essere un'angelo...oltretutto e'vero quello che scrive Ros3..non mi manca un casso di niente.tradisco cosi'..senza alcun motivo.at salut.


Lotharone... io ti capisco al volo... infatti ho approfittato della palla che mi hai alzato per giocare un po':mrgreen:

...il mio fagianone preferito
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (16 Maggio 2013)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Anche secondo me era ironica. Comunque sayuri vivi la cosa con tranquillità. Anch'io sto bene nella casa in cui vivo ma ancor più bene sto con l'amante che ho da 3 anni. Siamo bastardi? Probabilmente si ma la vita  è una e *a qualcuno piace viverla più intensamente come a me o a te*.....perchè no?


 Boh. Io ho tradito per un breve periodo della mia vita e avrei mille modi per descrivere il modo in cui vivevo, ma l'avverbio 'intensamente' non lo userei. Sessualmente ero anche molto attiva, perché a letto con mio marito facevo sesso spesso e volentieri e fuori a fasi alterne anche, quindi di certo da quel punto di vista ero tecnicamente più che soddisfatta. Ma l'intensità che si prova nel fare l'amore con l'unica persona che si desidera e che si ama penso non abbia paragoni. Forse quello che manca a chi va cercando disperatamente l'intensità è proprio questo. Una persona da amare, in cui ritrovare tutto, affetto, solidità, complicità, intimità, sesso. Così si procede con la frammentazione: affetto a casa, passione e sesso fuori. Ma questo, scusa se mi permetto, è esattamente il contrario dell'intensità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che anche noi abbiamo capito chi sei.


Devo legare la Matra?:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> daniele al tuo confronto è un santo.
> 
> tu pensi che ammettere un tradimento possa essere costruttivo in un rapporto di coppia? spesso sono le esigenze di vita quotidiana che ti spingono a tacere. spesso non si confessa un tradimento perchè smembrando un nucleo familiare, l'altro non avrebbe grandi possibilità di vivere decorosamente. Non prendete tutto sotto gamba.  Spesso dire  la verità su un tradimento è puro egoismo.


santa madonna,
 ma qui si sovverte il comune sentire!!!
in nome di che, poi????
leggiti i motivi che elenchi per suffragare il "tacere" e fatti un esame di coscenza.
parliamo di vite, di sentimenti.
*la vita è una sola.*
e chi tradisce sembra averlo capito bene, solo che è poco magnanimo.
tiene tutto per se.
la vita falsa e quella presunta vera.
un delirio di egoismo.
ameresti essere iggannato, perchè qualcuno ti dirà 
che in fondo lo ha fatto per il tuo bene?
il mio bene?
lasciami scegliere quale è il mio bene.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Io ho tradito per un breve periodo della mia vita e avrei mille modi per descrivere il modo in cui vivevo, ma l'avverbio 'intensamente' non lo userei. Sessualmente ero anche molto attiva, perché a letto con mio marito facevo sesso spesso e volentieri e fuori a fasi alterne anche, quindi di certo da quel punto di vista ero tecnicamente più che soddisfatta. Ma l'intensità che si prova nel fare l'amore con l'unica persona che si desidera e che si ama penso non abbia paragoni. Forse quello che manca a chi va cercando disperatamente l'intensità è proprio questo. Una persona da amare, in cui ritrovare tutto, affetto, solidità, complicità, intimità, sesso. Così si procede con la frammentazione: affetto a casa, passione e sesso fuori. Ma questo, scusa se mi permetto, è esattamente il contrario dell'intensità.


Ciao,

tu hai il dono della parola!!!

Quoto!

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Io ho tradito per un breve periodo della mia vita e avrei mille modi per descrivere il modo in cui vivevo, ma l'avverbio 'intensamente' non lo userei. Sessualmente ero anche molto attiva, perché a letto con mio marito facevo sesso spesso e volentieri e fuori a fasi alterne anche, quindi di certo da quel punto di vista ero tecnicamente più che soddisfatta. Ma l'intensità che si prova nel fare l'amore con l'unica persona che si desidera e che si ama penso non abbia paragoni. Forse quello che manca a chi va cercando disperatamente l'intensità è proprio questo. Una persona da amare, in cui ritrovare tutto, affetto, solidità, complicità, intimità, sesso. Così si procede con la frammentazione: affetto a casa, passione e sesso fuori. Ma questo, scusa se mi permetto, è esattamente il contrario dell'intensità.


Molto vero molto ben scritto molto affine al mio pensiero. Grazie :up:


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider, abbiamo punti di vista opposti: pazienza.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Beh caro micione, chiamami come vuoi anche se non siamo così intimi, ma una differenza c'è. Io non sono alla ricerca e non lo sono mai stata. Non cerco uomini in internet né in giro. Ne avrei se volessi ma non ne voglio più sapere di amanti, tantomeno di chi ha voglia di farsi trastullare il gioiello reale.
> Il mio amante è capitato. E facciamo molte cose assieme oltre a scopare: pranzi, cenette, picnic, gite, discussioni e anche litigate..... Un uomo che pensa solo a quello e non sa essere interessante e sostenere una discussione diventa presto molto noioso.
> *Di sicuro se capissi che il mio uomo è come te credo davvero che lo lascerei. Un conto è se capita l'occasione, un altroè essere sempre a caccia. Ma la paura della vecchiaia e della dolce signora fa anche questi brutti scherzi no? ;-)*


Colpo basso, invero.  deve aver toccato proprio corde sensibili per farti arrabbiare così.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che anche noi abbiamo capito chi sei.



....chi è?


Paura

(io come al solito non ho capito un cazzo)


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

se Acheo venisse in questo 3D, la compagnia sarebbe al completo.


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....chi è?
> 
> 
> Paura
> ...


anche L7, se ti fa piacere.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....chi è?
> 
> 
> Paura
> ...


Eh no Tebe adesso non cercare di rubarmi il primato del rincoglionito del forum,: l'avevo già scritto io qualche post addietro, uffà. Diciamo che tu sei ad un ottimo secondo posto ok? :rotfl:


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e nessuno te lo chiede.
> non ho capito però il punto


Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
Sono un mostro come mi è stato detto. Fine.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche L7, se ti fa piacere.



:mexican:infatti, diglielo Lui !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Beh caro micione, chiamami come vuoi anche se non siamo così intimi, ma una differenza c'è. Io non sono alla ricerca e non lo sono mai stata. Non cerco uomini in internet né in giro. Ne avrei se volessi ma non ne voglio più sapere di amanti, tantomeno di chi ha voglia di farsi trastullare il gioiello reale.
> Il mio amante è capitato. E facciamo molte cose assieme oltre a scopare: pranzi, cenette, picnic, gite, discussioni e anche litigate..... Un uomo che pensa solo a quello e non sa essere interessante e sostenere una discussione diventa presto molto noioso.
> Di sicuro se capissi che il mio uomo è come te credo davvero che lo lascerei. Un conto è se capita l'occasione, un altroè essere sempre a caccia. Ma la paura della vecchiaia e della dolce signora fa anche questi brutti scherzi no? ;-)



Peccato non poterti dare un'altra approvazione


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh no Tebe adesso non cercare di rubarmi il primato del rincoglionito del forum,: l'avevo già scritto io qualche post addietro, uffà. Diciamo che tu sei ad un ottimo secondo posto ok? :rotfl:


Ciao,

invece il primato lo occupo io ...e  Tebe mi fa compagnia ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....chi è?
> 
> 
> Paura
> ...


mi sa che siamo la maggioranza


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
> *Sono un mostro come mi è stato detto*. Fine.


E perché mai? Ma non è che non sei serena tu con te stessa e vedi un'ostilità qui che in verità non c'è?


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sa che siamo la maggioranza


Plurale maestatis.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
> *Sono un mostro come mi è stato detto*. Fine.


Chi te l'ha detto?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
> *Sono un mostro *come mi è stato detto. Fine.



mettiti in coda.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Eh no Tebe adesso non cercare di rubarmi il primato del rincoglionito del forum,: l'avevo già scritto io qualche post addietro, uffà. Diciamo che tu sei ad un ottimo secondo posto ok? :rotfl:


secondo posto?
Credici.
Con un egocentrica sarai tu il secondo.

Ma pensa te questo.
:blank:




:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> invece il primato lo occupo io ...e  Tebe mi fa compagnia ... :mrgreen:
> 
> sienne



:festa:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Plurale maestatis.



Io. tebe. H7 e non so chi altri..

Tu hai capito chi è?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo posto?
> Credici.
> Con un egocentrica sarai tu il secondo.
> 
> ...


ma guarda questa: non ha neppure delle tette degne di cotanto nome e vuole anche avere ragione......ts ts ts :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :mexican::up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io. tebe. H7 e non so chi altri..
> 
> Tu hai capito chi è?


c'è anche sienne di sicuro.

Che branco di tordi:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa:



Ciao,

.... non so cosa significa la faccina che salta ... è festa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... sono insuperabile ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io. tebe. H7 e non so chi altri..
> 
> Tu hai capito chi è?


certo.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che,
> *il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
> è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.*
> primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.
> ...


Bene allora continua a lasciar decidere gli altri...
Scusa tanto ma se permetti io decido per me ...


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> c'è anche sienne di sicuro.
> 
> Che branco di tordi:unhappy:


Ciao,

non ho colto un tubo ... 

sinne


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo.


E allora dillo no? che fai ci fai morire di curiosità? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma guarda questa: non ha neppure delle *tette degne di contanto nome *e vuole anche avere ragione......ts ts ts :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :mexican::up:



Invornito.
Le mie micro tette sono semplicemente stupende.
Lo dice anche il mio napulè.
E anche Man, a cui ho mandato una foto osè ieri per ricordarglielo.:mrgreen:

Tu non hai idea di cosa parli.
Ho due perfezioni, non due tette.
E ho il blog  erotico come prova!
:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché mai? Ma non è che non sei serena tu con te stessa e vedi un'ostilità qui che in verità non c'è?


Ahahahaha.... mi prendi in giro vero?
Io sono serena. Rileggi quello che mi è stato scritto. Nel giro di poche pagine mi hanno dato della baldracca, troia, mostro con tette e figa..... ecc.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti dare un'altra approvazione


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho colto un tubo ...
> 
> sinne


Ci sei anche tu tra quelli che non hanno capito chi si nasconde dietro il nick Sayuri.

Torde in senso ironico per quello.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahahaha.... mi prendi in giro vero?
> Io sono serena. Rileggi quello che mi è stato scritto. Nel giro di poche pagine mi hanno dato della baldracca, troia, mostro con tette e figa..... ecc.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?


Si questa volta concordo con JB: dicci chi l'ha detto ! :up:

ma soprattuto per favore fai OUTING: dicci chi sei e volemose bene almeno da parte mia


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahahaha.... mi prendi in giro vero?
> Io sono serena. Rileggi quello che mi è stato scritto. Nel giro di poche pagine mi hanno dato della baldracca, troia, mostro con tette e figa..... ecc.


Baldracca nello specifico da alexalex e con quotamento della dolce camomilla.

Erano secoli che non sentivo più baldracca.
Molto demodè devo dire.
Che ne dici Sayuri?


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si questa volta concordo con JB: dicci chi l'ha detto ! :up:
> 
> ma soprattuto per favore fai OUTING: dicci chi sei e volemose bene almeno da parte mia


Beh, ora non ho tempo di rileggere post indietro, però sicuro Spider e Lothar, forse qualcun altro non ricordo nome ora.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Baldracca nello specifico da alexalex e con quotamento della dolce camomilla.
> 
> Erano secoli che non sentivo più baldracca.
> Molto demodè devo dire.
> Che ne dici Sayuri?


Beh in effetti


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sulla mia vita personale non ho scritto e non ho intenzione di farlo. Si tende a vedere chi tradisce come il porco o la troia, e il traditore come una vittima. C'è poi chi colpevolizza l'amante. Ma la coppia ha una storia. Io ho la mia storia, la mia coppia ha una sua storia. Io e mio marito abbiamo fatto un percorso in questi anni. Pensavo di separarmi, ora non ne sono più così convinta. Che faccia scegliere a mio marito? Lui ha già scelto.
> Non ho bisogno di scrivere su un foglio quello che sono. Lo so quello che sono. E so quello che sono per chi mi sta attorno.





farfalla ha detto:


> Approvato





Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio



Per carità... voi avete ragione. ogni storia è a se e ognuno ha i suoi motivi...
però...pensate che i vostri compagni se sapessero la penserebbero allo stesso modo?

(non è polemica sia chiaro)


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
> Sono un mostro come mi è stato detto. Fine.


?
boh


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahahaha.... mi prendi in giro vero?
> Io sono serena. Rileggi quello che mi è stato scritto. Nel giro di poche pagine mi hanno dato della baldracca, troia, mostro con tette e figa..... ecc.



ti manca moglie di merda, non ricordo se sei madre ma in quel caso madre di merda
e povero tuo marito
Poi sei definitivamente accolta:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Baldracca nello specifico da alexalex e con quotamento della dolce camomilla.
> 
> Erano secoli che non sentivo più baldracca.
> Molto demodè devo dire.
> Che ne dici Sayuri?


E sei una "donnaccia" ti piace? Non suona tanto vintage ? :mrgreen::mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahahaha.... mi prendi in giro vero?
> Io sono serena. Rileggi quello che mi è stato scritto. Nel giro di poche pagine mi hanno dato della baldracca, troia, mostro con tette e figa..... ecc.


fino a che nessuno tira fuori Pacciani non hai diritto di incazzarti.
Scherzo.
Tieni presente solo che chi ha delle ferite fresche e sanguinanti, leggendo le tue parole ci ha messo sopra la salamoia.
Non è con te che ce l'hanno... ma con chi ha aperto quelle ferite.


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

io nn ho capito chi sia di cosa parlate

ma di solito i benventuo qui sono così S. cara

in realtà ho letto di pochi traditori stronzi anzi..le persone che stimo di +è qui dentro sono proprio da sta parte e sta cosa mi a riflettere un po

non vale x tutti eh 


cmq gia prima non calssificavo le persone perchè i moti i bisogni le vite..vai asapere cosa c'era dietro

e onestamente in 40 anni di vita di coppia due corna le avevo pure messe in preventivo ecco

poi tra corna e finisce li e altro certo..cambia


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Beh in effetti


forse alexalex arriva da baghdad o è uno che ama la storia e lo studio della parola.
O anche solo l'etimologia del verbo scritto.
beh, qui siamo nel campo dei sostantivi.
Comunque.
Insolita parola.

Io preferisco sempre un gran bel
Puttanone da circo.
Vuoi mettere la rotondità in confronto ad un acuto e spigoloso baldracca?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti manca moglie di merda, non ricordo se sei madre ma in quel caso madre di merda
> e povero tuo marito
> Poi sei definitivamente accolta:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:

kuoto con ironia!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E sei una "donnaccia" ti piace? Non suona tanto vintage ? :mrgreen::mexican:


Donnaccia è bellissimo.
Mi eccita un casino quando me lo dice mattia con quella cadenza che lo strapugnerei tutto di baci


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse alexalex arriva da baghdad o è uno che ama la storia e lo studio della parola.
> O anche solo l'etimologia del verbo scritto.
> beh, qui siamo nel campo dei sostantivi.
> Comunque.
> ...


dovrebbe essere un'onoreficenza, secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Baldracca nello specifico da *alexalex* e con quotamento della dolce camomilla.
> 
> Erano secoli che non sentivo più baldracca.
> Molto demodè devo dire.
> Che ne dici Sayuri?


Ma Alex nel senso di quella specie di psicoide che girava su questi lidi sotto varie incarnazioni?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fino a che nessuno tira fuori Pacciani non hai diritto di incazzarti.
> Scherzo.
> Tieni presente solo che chi ha delle ferite fresche e sanguinanti, leggendo le tue parole ci ha messo sopra la salamoia.
> Non è con te che ce l'hanno... ma con chi ha aperto quelle ferite.



Ciao,

è giusto, quello che dici. 

Ma da noia!!!! Già sorvolo alcuni ... e a volte non basta ...
Sono offese, che non danno senso! 
Dove sta lo scopo? 
Così, le ferite ... non si curano ... scusa!
È solo ... maleducazione. 

sienne


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse alexalex arriva da baghdad o è uno che ama la storia e lo studio della parola.
> O anche solo l'etimologia del verbo scritto.
> beh, qui siamo nel campo dei sostantivi.
> Comunque.
> ...


grande tebeeeeee


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere un'onoreficenza, secondo me:mrgreen:



Ma lo è.
Non lo sapevi?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Alex nel senso di quella specie di psicoide che girava su questi lidi sotto varie incarnazioni?



non mi sembra lui. E' uno nuovo.
Però sai...io non brillo per essere uno 007.


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti manca moglie di merda, non ricordo se sei madre ma in quel caso madre di merda
> e povero tuo marito
> Poi sei definitivamente accolta:mrgreen:


è vero
a me madre di merda arrivò dopo un paio di gg come commento


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è giusto, quello che dici.
> 
> ...


Lo so Sienne, ma la rabbia non è mai stata sorella dell'educazione.
Io perlomeno in certi momenti non sono mai stata educata.
O magari sono stata educata... ma cattiva.
Io di istinto pungo, non tiro fango... ma alla fine il fango si lava...


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse alexalex arriva da baghdad o è uno che ama la storia e lo studio della parola.
> O anche solo l'etimologia del verbo scritto.
> beh, qui siamo nel campo dei sostantivi.
> Comunque.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> :rotfl:


che ti ridi.
Puttanone da circo è una cosa seria.
Non è che puoi dirlo a chiunque così. Ci vogliono delle prove. Bisogna valutarle. Vagliarle. Chiedere referenze.

la fai facile tu.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che ti ridi.
> Puttanone da circo è una cosa seria.
> Non è che puoi dirlo a chiunque così. Ci vogliono delle prove. Bisogna valutarle. Vagliarle. Chiedere referenze.
> 
> la fai facile tu.



pure voi a volte la fate facile però....


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure voi a volte la fate facile però....


ma non sul puttanone da circo.

Mi sono persa. Esco dalla modalità ironica.
Cosa noi (?) facciamo facile?


----------



## Carola (16 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure voi a volte la fate facile però....


aspetta..basta fare la scema

cosa intendi facile simy

sai che facile x me mica tanto niente..

dimmi dai


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non sul puttanone da circo.
> 
> Mi sono persa. Esco dalla modalità ironica.
> Cosa noi (?) facciamo facile?


nulla... sono io oggi che ho le paturnie...


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

*say*

scuffata iarrusa sucaminchia buttana rutta troia di mannera, te lo hanno già detto. Non è male sai, potresti, in necessità farne virtù.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

28 pagine di insulti, di ironia, per un "mi presento"

Le domande tante le risposte poche. 

Vado due minuti al bar, chi gradisce è benvenuto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla... sono io oggi che ho le paturnie...




quali brutti pensieri ti inquinano il cervello?

Leggendoti mi è venuta voglia di scriverti di altre metà della mela o del cielo.
:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> 28 pagine di insulti, di ironia, per un "mi presento"
> 
> Le domande tante le risposte poche.
> 
> Vado due minuti al bar, chi gradisce è benvenuto.


sta vota ti futtiì. Martini e salatini pi tutti.


mischina ci ni rissiru ri tutti i culura. chi gintazza.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sta vota ti futtiì. Martini e salatini pi tutti.
> 
> 
> mischina ci ni rissiru ri tutti i culura. chi gintazza.



Cunta sulu ca saddivirteru. riri ca, chianci ri dà.


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Cunta sulu ca saddivirteru. riri ca, chianci ri dà.


è vero, carissimo. ma tu ci hai mai fatto caso che i vecchi detti siciliani non si sbagliano mai?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devo legare la Matra?:mrgreen:



Secondo me si


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quali brutti pensieri ti inquinano il cervello?
> 
> Leggendoti mi è venuta voglia di scriverti di altre metà della mela o del cielo.
> :unhappy:



che mi vuoi scrivere????? 

per i pensieri...nulla tranquilli


----------



## Lui (16 Maggio 2013)

ciao ciao.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me si



quindi tu sai chi è sayri?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è vero, carissimo. ma tu ci hai mai fatto caso che i vecchi detti siciliani non si sbagliano mai?



Si mi rendo conto pensandoci che, hai ragione.

Ma il detto- chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato è siculo?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi tu sai chi è sayri?




no... è un'idea


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scuffata iarrusa sucaminchia buttana rutta troia di mannera, te lo hanno già detto. Non è male sai, potresti, in necessità farne virtù.


Certo grazie.... smack


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> 28 pagine di insulti, di ironia, per un "mi presento"
> 
> Le domande tante le risposte poche.
> 
> Vado due minuti al bar, chi gradisce è benvenuto.


Me lo offri uno spritz o sono una presenza sgradita?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Me lo offri uno spritz o sono una presenza sgradita?


E se la moglie vi vede insieme che penserà? Non è per cattiveria, ma, cerca di capire, la tua reputazione .....:rotfl::smile: Scherzo ovviamente, bada bene ! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Me lo offri uno spritz o sono una presenza sgradita?



Le presenze atte al dialogo sono per me graditissime. avrai notato che è difficile qua dentro, tra ironia e non ironia sotto intesi e non, parolacce gratuite e via discorrendo si perde il tema e la voglia pure. 


Spritz per vossignoria al volo.....


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E se la moglie vi vede insieme che penserà? Non è per cattiveria, ma, cerca di capire, la tua reputazione .....:rotfl::smile: Scherzo ovviamente, bada bene ! :up:


Reputazione in più reputazione in meno


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E se la moglie vi vede insieme che penserà? Non è per cattiveria, ma, cerca di capire, la tua reputazione .....:rotfl::smile: Scherzo ovviamente, bada bene ! :up:


Mica l'ho capita... vabbè lascia perdere siamo sulla normalità :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Reputazione in più reputazione in meno



Scopata più scopata meno.... 


Aò sto soltanto scherzando per sorridere. Non sono ne ironico ne altro, soltanto voglioso di..... sorridere. e vaffanculo a chi non sorride. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Scopata più scopata meno....
> 
> 
> Aò sto soltanto scherzando per sorridere. Non sono ne ironico ne altro, soltanto voglioso di..... sorridere. e vaffanculo a chi non sorride. :smile:


Ma magari alludeva ai verdi e rossi del forum no?
Forse che amico mio
ci può fregare qualcosa della disapprovazione degli stolti?
No.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non intendevo certo di raccontarci la tua vicenda personale,
> a noi emeriti sconosciuti, ma di raccontarla a te stessa la tua storia,
> la tua personalissima storia.
> tuo marito ha già scelto.
> ...


Ahahaha.... mio marito mi conosce molto bene.
Sembra da come li descrivete, che i traditori siano come Dottor Jekill e Mr Hide. Può anche essere che alcuni lo siano, però stare anni con una persona condividendo assieme di tutto porta anche a conoscerne delle parti molto intime. 
Poi dipende anche dal fatto se l'altro vuole vedere o se per certe cose preferisce bendarsi gli occhi.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mica l'ho capita... vabbè lascia perdere siamo sulla normalità :singleeye:


Te la spiego, però un pò mi preoccupi  Premesso che lei è scherzosamente ritenuta un Coacervo delle peggio cose del tradimento femminile e che farsi vedere insieme a lei è quindi compromettente, poiché ella ti ha chiesto si prendere un aperitivo insieme, il farsi vedere insieme sarebbe per te compromettente. Soprattutto agli occhi di una moglie. Capito ora? :smile: Era ironica ca vas sans dire ....


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?
> boh


Scusa, intendevo dire che a prescindere da quale sia la mia storia personale è chiaro che non devo cercare le giustificazioni del mio comportamento in questa.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Te la spiego, però un pò mi preoccupi  Premesso che lei è scherzosamente ritenuta un Coacervo delle peggio cose del tradimento femminile e che farsi vedere insieme a lei è quindi compromettente, poiché ella ti ha chiesto si prendere un aperitivo insieme, il farsi vedere insieme sarebbe per te compromettente. Soprattutto agli occhi di una moglie. Capito ora? :smile:



Ah ok capito ora.

Manco fossi siculo daiiiii ma pensi che siamo in terronia aò!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahaha.... mio marito mi conosce molto bene.
> Sembra da come li descrivete, che i traditori *siano come Dottor Jekill e Mr Hide.* Può anche essere che alcuni lo siano, però stare anni con una persona condividendo assieme di tutto porta anche a conoscerne delle parti molto intime.
> Poi dipende anche dal fatto se l'altro vuole vedere o se per certe cose preferisce bendarsi gli occhi.



perchè tu non lo sei?
Io si.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Scusa, intendevo dire che a prescindere da quale sia la mia storia personale è chiaro che non devo cercare le giustificazioni del mio comportamento in questa.


Ti ho letta dall'inizio del 3D, e devo dire che la mia personale opinione è quella di una donna che risponde semplicemente, non farti prendere dalle dinamiche del forum e da chi legge diversamente e maliziosamente. 

Scusa la parentesi, ma ci tenevo.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Maggio 2013)

*R: Mi presento ...*



Sayuri ha detto:


> ....
> Poi dipende anche dal fatto se l'altro vuole vedere o se per certe cose preferisce bendarsi gli occhi.


È quello che sostengo da sempre. Secondo me è pressoché impossibile non accorgersi di storie che vanno avanti addirittura per anni. 
Evidentemente nei casi in cui capita questo al tradito va comunque bene la situazione e magari finge di non vedere.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Le presenze atte al dialogo sono per me graditissime. avrai notato che è difficile qua dentro, tra ironia e non ironia sotto intesi e non, parolacce gratuite e via discorrendo si perde il tema e la voglia pure.
> 
> 
> Spritz per vossignoria al volo.....


  arigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè tu non lo sei?
> Io si.


Dipende da ciò che intendi. Io sono sempre la stessa, sia con mio marito che con l'amante. Non è che mi trasformo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> No noi nella pausa pranzo alterniamo il sadomaso al sesso dolce, sai così per non annoiarci


Una risposta degna della querelle posta da lothar :up:


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti ho letta dall'inizio del 3D, e devo dire che la mia personale opinione è quella di una donna che risponde semplicemente, non farti prendere dalle dinamiche del forum e da chi legge diversamente e maliziosamente.
> 
> Scusa la parentesi, ma ci tenevo.


Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Dipende da ciò che intendi. Io sono sempre la stessa, sia con mio marito che con l'amante. Non è che mi trasformo.



Il verde è mio.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Say..sono magnanimo oggi e ti approvo..............io non sono sentimentalista...la prima cosa che chiarisco e'che a casa mia sto benissimo..e che un'altra moglie non la voglio(nn si era capito vero...)..non sono geloso..insomma per me conta solo mia moglie.le altre sono solo troiette...:mrgreen:


Prova a dirglielo che le ritieni tali :mrgreen: poi mi descrivi le reazioni


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova a dirglielo che le ritieni tali :mrgreen: poi mi descrivi le reazioni


verde mio :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova a dirglielo che le ritieni tali :mrgreen: poi mi descrivi le reazioni



Io immagino Lothar che viene scoperto e dice alla moglie- tesoro ma le altre sono tutte troie, tu sei mia moglie. :singleeye:

Minchia lignati!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova a dirglielo che le ritieni tali :mrgreen: poi mi descrivi le reazioni





Simy ha detto:


> verde mio :mrgreen:


e l'altro è mio:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Anche per me.. :mrgreen:


Ora Daniele lo conosciamo e diciamo che è un estremo nelle sue esternazioni ma tu forse non stai trasportando il tuo momento di crisi e quindi la tua rabbia  su Sayuri  che abbi pazienza con la tua storia non c'entra una cippa lippa? Non trovi tutto un tantino esagerato???


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo e ti approvo..........la donna sposata che corre dietro al marito di un'altra donna come la chiami???santa maria goretti??dai Mini con questi falsi perbenismi...pane al pane vino al vino..e avanti al centro contro gli opposti estremismi...poi la parola non sara'bellissima..ma la verita' e'quella.


È invece l'uomo che si ingroppa ogni gonnella in cosa sarebbe migliore abbi pazienza .. Ma che azz stai a di Lothar :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora Daniele lo conosciamo e diciamo che è un estremo nelle sue esternazioni ma tu forse non stai trasportando il tuo momento di crisi e quindi la tua rabbia  su Sayuri  che abbi pazienza con la tua storia non c'entra una cippa lippa? Non trovi tutto un tantino esagerato???


Ciao,

quoto ... non posso darti ancora il verde!

mi piace il tuo modo tranquillo ... di dire le cose!

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

*Domanda impegnativa per Lothar*

Ciao Lothar 
Sai che non sono prevenuto verso di te e i traditori in genere, non giudico e nutro un'estrema simpatia nei tuoi riguardi, basta leggere quello che scrivo da sempre. 
Ma c'è una domanda per niente facile da formulare e neppure facile da accettare da parte del destinatario, che mi arrovella da un po'.
Te la pongo perché penso che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e per quanto potrebbe sembrare un paradosso per molti, secondo me anche intellettualmente onesta - al di fuori del discorso tradimento sessuale che è o cmq voglio considerare una vicenda a parte -.
Premesso che parliamo in via del tutto ipotetica, fantasiosa, denegata:
SE TU SCOPRISSI CHE TUA MOGLIE SI E' COMPORTATA IN QUESTI ANNI IN MANIERA PERFETTAMENTE SPECULARE A COME TI SEI COMPORTATO TU, ebbene, tu, Lothar, SINCERAMENTE & ONESTAMENTE come ti sentiresti, amico. Come?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> No, è soltanto un uomo che getta i suoi ami, se la donna non sa resistere, l'uomo che colpa ne ha?
> 
> Cacciatore nacque l'uomo........ le corna sono l'evoluzione della specie. :mrgreen:


Quante canne vi fate al giorno ??? Così tanto per sapere che mi adeguo alle tematiche affrontate  con uno spirito meno incisivo


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quante canne vi fate al giorno ??? Così tanto per sapere che mi adeguo alle tematiche affrontate  con uno spirito meno incisivo



Continua a leggere e capirai che scherzavo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sbri...e'molto diverso,a noi ci guida l'istinto...vediamo una minigonna e partiamo.voi no,,siete ciniche e calcolatrici,sapete bene quello che fate.Ergo la zoccola sa bene che ''quell'uomo''e'di un'altra..ma lo stesso da brava troietta lo insegue..e lui poveretto se non e'busone...che fa'???hai capito Sbri..........e non osare ribattere..lo sai che con 2 balzi sono in cima alla collina..e con altri 2 guado il Reno(quando passa la piena eh..)... e ti graffio..di bruttomiao


Cazzo che alibi arzigogolato :mrgreen: ma se tu dicessi mi piace scopare chiunque non sarebbe più sincero?  Scusa la franchezza ma tutti sti giri di parole per pararti :mrgreen: il derrier


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi la donna diventa troia di sua spontanea volontà, mentre l'uomo è un'oca inside, ha il cervello si una gallina faraona, la capacità di dominarsi di una vongola, padrone di sè stesso come un fagiano in mezzo alla strada di notte.
> Adesso ho capito perchè quando... ehm... non... insomma, quando diventate diversamente trombanti, si parla di oca morta.
> Tutto torna, ok.
> 
> collegando al fatto che la maggior parte dei governanti di questo pianeta sono maschi... si spiegano un sacco di cose in effetti.


Ok Sbri sappi che sei l'unica che mi fa vacillare dal dare un vero VERDE ( visto che non do ne verdi ne rossi per principio...mio)


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Continua a leggere e capirai che scherzavo.


Anche io :mrgreen: ... Con te ....  Altri no concedimelo...ok tornò a leggere che mi diverto troppo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io :mrgreen: ... Con te ....  Altri no concedimelo...ok tornò a leggere che mi diverto troppo :mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen: quando parti sembri un treno impazzito:mrgreen::mrgreen: menomale che ti ho fermata, mii che donna!! :rotfl::bacio:

Ma sai che comunque hai ragione, c'è da partire propri diretti a volte.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> E' una donna, un essere umano, con le sue certezze ed i suoi dubbi, così come lo siamo tutti. Vede l'amore in modo diverso da quello che è la norma. Non puoi colpevolizzarla per questo. Unico neo è la bugia. Spesso però le bugie portano giovamento.


Mi tocca quotarti .... Da tradita ... Pensa te :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai ragione.... non ci sono in ogni caso giustificazioni.
> Sono un mostro come mi è stato detto. Fine.


Tesoro sapessi quanti mostri che si fingono agnelli ci stanno...è spesso sono il primi a catechizzare gli altri :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quoto ... non posso darti ancora il verde!
> 
> ...


Ma io veramente vengo definita fumantina pensa te ... :mexican:Mi scuso ma mi incazzo se leggo giudizi categorici da chi non conosce bene la vita intima e personale di chi in modo civile si espone al pubblico ludibrio :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: quando parti sembri un treno impazzito:mrgreen::mrgreen: menomale che ti ho fermata, mii che donna!! :rotfl::bacio:
> 
> Ma sai che comunque hai ragione, c'è da partire propri diretti a volte.


E' che leggendo BALDRACCA mi è partito l'embolo ... Poi Lothar c'hai messo
 del suo anche se poi ho letto che l'ha fatto intenzionalmente per vede le reazioni... Mo me lo magno


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io veramente vengo definita fumantina pensa te ... :mexican:Mi scuso ma mi incazzo se leggo giudizi categorici da chi non conosce bene la vita intima e personale di chi in modo civile si espone al pubblico ludibrio :mrgreen:



Ciao,

Ah, veramente? non lo sapevo ... 

Ma che scusarti!!! Anzi, trovi la strada per esprimerti, pacatamente, ma pungente :mrgreen:  ...

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Alex nel senso di quella specie di psicoide che girava su questi lidi sotto varie incarnazioni?


Cazzarola, allora è come il berlusca: immortale


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar
> Sai che non sono prevenuto verso di te e i traditori in genere, non giudico e nutro un'estrema simpatia nei tuoi riguardi, basta leggere quello che scrivo da sempre.
> Ma c'è una domanda per niente facile da formulare e neppure facile da accettare da parte del destinatario, che mi arrovella da un po'.
> Te la pongo perché penso che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e per quanto potrebbe sembrare un paradosso per molti, secondo me anche intellettualmente onesta - al di fuori del discorso tradimento sessuale che è o cmq voglio considerare una vicenda a parte -.
> ...


Ciao Hell,come sempre scrivi bene e..in italiano...cosa rarissima qua'dentro...
Caro mio....e cosa potrei dire???io potevo e tu no...????.........mica sono iraniano...certo arrivare a dire,cosi'afferma un mio caro amico,''spero che anche lei trovi'',riferito alla di lui cornuta moglie mi sembrerebbe alquanto,esagerato....


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hell,come sempre scrivi bene e..in italiano..*.cosa rarissima qua'dentro...*
> Caro mio....e cosa potrei dire???io potevo e tu no...????.........mica sono iraniano...certo arrivare a dire,cosi'afferma un mio caro amico,''spero che anche lei trovi'',riferito alla di lui cornuta moglie mi sembrerebbe alquanto,esagerato....


è vero:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero:mrgreen:


signora maestra dovresti sapere,che io non ho tanto tempo per queste menate..e scrivo di getto...e delle tue virgole sinceramente..frega pochino......


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> signora maestra dovresti sapere,che io non ho tanto tempo per queste menate..e scrivo di getto...e delle tue virgole sinceramente..frega pochino......


giustamente.ma sei tu che hai parlato di livello qui dentro, non io


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

a parte ovviamente che è un apostrofo


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> a parte ovviamente che è un apostrofo


usato come accento forse


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2013)

Ciao

quello che da fastidio, è che lo specifichi ...
e per te, trovi scusanti ... senza tener conto, 
che ciò possono valere anche per altri ... 

che senso ha? ... 
sempre questa necessità?
mahh ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> usato come accento forse


spero che il lop ti faccia un'agguato..e ti morda quando torni a  casa


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spero che il lop ti faccia un'*agguato*..e ti morda quando torni a  casa


è maschile e non bisogna mettere l'apostrofo :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è maschile e non bisogna mettere l'apostrofo :mrgreen:



no maestra...stavolta sbagli tu....e'la stessa cosa...

Tesla...un pignoletto ghiacciato alla tua .....oh sinceramente...io me la rido,,sai mia cara,gia'la vita reale e'pesante,a volte rottura enorme,io ho mille pensieri in testa.quindi prendersela per queste cose virtuali sarebbe molto da invorniti...vero???


----------



## tesla (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no maestra...stavolta sbagli tu....e'la stessa cosa...
> 
> Tesla...un pignoletto ghiacciato alla tua .....oh sinceramente...io me la rido,,sai mia cara,gia'la vita reale e'pesante,a volte rottura enorme,io ho mille pensieri in testa.quindi prendersela per queste cose virtuali sarebbe molto da invorniti...vero???


no maestra no, al massimo supplente dai non posso ambire a tanto, non ho nemmeno un culone degno di nota e sono fin troppo goduta per essere una vera Maestra 
è impagabile prenderti per il culo, non è prendersela


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spero che il lop ti faccia un'agguato..e ti morda quando torni a  casa


sai che lo porto a fare un po' di scuola? è troppo esuberante


----------



## Hellseven (16 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hell,come sempre scrivi bene e..in italiano...cosa rarissima qua'dentro...
> Caro mio....e cosa potrei dire???io potevo e tu no...????.........mica sono iraniano...certo arrivare a dire,cosi'afferma un mio caro amico,''spero che anche lei trovi'',riferito alla di lui cornuta moglie mi sembrerebbe alquanto,esagerato....


Grazie per la risposta, apprezzo la sincerità. Certo essere l'Icona del Tradimento gaudente qui dentro non ti rende la vita facile e in quanto simbolo "irredento" dell'Uomo Cacciatore senza sensi di colpa non ti si perdona nulla. Sei un pò il Simbolo del Male di questo luogo. Ma ti confesso che a me i cattivi sono sempre stati più simpatici dei buoni. Stammi bene :up:


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ahahaha.... mio marito mi conosce molto bene.
> Sembra da come li descrivete, che i traditori siano come Dottor Jekill e Mr Hide. Può anche essere che alcuni lo siano, però stare anni con una persona condividendo assieme di tutto porta anche a conoscerne delle parti molto intime.
> Poi dipende anche dal fatto se l'altro vuole vedere o se per certe cose preferisce bendarsi gli occhi.


io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
 ne tanto meno della poco di buono
o della puttana.
ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
 un atteggiamento ripetuto dopo tanti anni.
avrei anche potuto  declinare tutto al maschile.
un mostro con uccello e pettorali,
il senso non cambierebbe.
naturalmente sei una donna con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti.
come tutti in effetti.
parli di amore, in fondo uguale anche con tuo marito, visto che non sei diversa ne con l'uno ne con l'altro.
sei te stessa, ora sono gli altri che non ti hanno capito.
ma allora perchè ometti?
perchè taci,
 menti,
 ti nascondi a chi dici di amare?
guarda tuo marito, guardalo fuori da te, come essre, come persona.
guardalo lontano dal tuo egoismo.
ne avrebbe diritto, ora.
io sarei terrorizzato non tanto di vivere accanto a una persona diversa da quello che in fondo in fondo è, ma piuttosto di scoprirlo improvvisamente magari al tramonto della mia vita.
altro non saprei definire: una mostruosità, e non basterrebbe cercare allora una giustificazione razionale o irrazzionale a tanta schifofrenia.
saprei di avere vissuto una menzogna, una falsità, a cui ho dedicato una vita.
la vita di una persona vale la nostra menzogna?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io immagino Lothar che viene scoperto e dice alla moglie- tesoro ma le altre sono tutte troie, tu sei mia moglie. :singleeye:
> 
> Minchia lignati!


Ovvio e dirà eueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....ma quante storie per ubucchinooooooooooo

Ma io so che lo andrò a trovare al sant'Orsola perchè lui è micione...ma moglie sua tigre della malesia...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
> ne tanto meno della poco di buono
> o della puttana.
> ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
> ...


Però Spider se tu mi hai fatto vivere una bella vita accanto a te
credimi 
al tramonto mi frega un casso che tu mi dica certe cose...

IO mi incazzerei solo se avessi passato una vita d'inferno
e scoprissi che tutto il mio amore era mal ricambiato
semplicemente perchè tu amavi un altro
e io scemo che non lo sapevo...

Magari l'avessi scoperto....magari...
avrei capito come mai eri così scontrosa con me
Io ero l'ostacolo a non poter stare con lui...

Ma il mio motto è
trattami bene e poi fai la troia con chi ti pare
prima il dovere e poi il piacere...pardio!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta, apprezzo la sincerità. Certo essere l'Icona del Tradimento gaudente qui dentro non ti rende la vita facile e in quanto simbolo "irredento" dell'Uomo Cacciatore senza sensi di colpa non ti si perdona nulla. Sei un pò il Simbolo del Male di questo luogo. Ma ti confesso che a me i cattivi sono sempre stati più simpatici dei buoni. Stammi bene :up:


Piano con el bombe che poi si gasa
lui è l'anima nera numero due
io la numero uno

E sono io che l'ho guidato salvandolo dalle mille imboscate
non hai idea di quante mineantilothar avevano disseminato le maestre

Ricordati che io e lui fummo militari assieme e io ero quello che andava con quella là...faccio amole lungo...io tanta voja...faccio amole lungo...

E credimi il patto Duce Fuhrer è nulla confronto quello Conte Lothar!


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
> ne tanto meno della poco di buono
> o della puttana.
> ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
> ...


Sei di una razionalità forte che fa quasi paura,la mia massima stima!


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Spider se tu mi hai fatto vivere una bella vita accanto a te
> credimi
> al tramonto mi frega un casso che tu mi dica certe cose...
> 
> ...


si, potrebbe essere una strada.
magari anche la più percorribile, ma dovrebbe prevedere la coscenza di ciò.
io so, Tu sai, noi sappiamo.
un gioco consapevole e accettato da emtrambi.
tipo"tu mi mantieni, io faccio la tua donnina" o infinite coniugazioni di questa orribile ipotesi.
ma... se io non so, non è detto che io voglia, anche se mi copri d'oro e mi lecchi la cappella tutte le sere.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, potrebbe essere una strada.
> magari anche la più percorribile, ma dovrebbe prevedere la coscenza di ciò.
> io so, Tu sai, noi sappiamo.
> un gioco consapevole e accettato da emtrambi.
> ...


Ma tieni conto che io non credo alla fedeltà femminile...
Laonde per cui se mi dici che sei stata con un altro io faccio spallucce
e mi dico grazie per non aver smentito la mia visione della cosa...


----------



## Zod (16 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse alexalex arriva da baghdad o è uno che ama la storia e lo studio della parola.
> O anche solo l'etimologia del verbo scritto.
> beh, qui siamo nel campo dei sostantivi.
> Comunque.
> ...


Baldracca mi fa pensare a qualcosa di fatiscente. Puttanone da circo a qualcosa di appariscente. Donnaccia non è male, ma preferisco zoccola. Sará che mi piace la z e la sintesi. 

S*B


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Beh caro micione, chiamami come vuoi anche se non siamo così intimi, ma una differenza c'è. Io non sono alla ricerca e non lo sono mai stata. Non cerco uomini in internet né in giro. Ne avrei se volessi ma non ne voglio più sapere di amanti, tantomeno di chi ha voglia di farsi trastullare il gioiello reale.
> Il mio amante è capitato. E facciamo molte cose assieme oltre a scopare: pranzi, cenette, picnic, gite, discussioni e anche litigate..... Un uomo che pensa solo a quello e non sa essere interessante e sostenere una discussione diventa presto molto noioso.
> *Di sicuro se capissi che il mio uomo è come te credo davvero che lo lascerei*. *Un conto è se capita l'occasione, un altroè essere sempre a caccia.* Ma la paura della vecchiaia e della dolce signora fa anche questi brutti scherzi no? ;-)


in fondo siamo tutti moralisti .


----------



## Innominata (16 Maggio 2013)

Non faccio in tempo a leggere tutte le pagine (ho il pc rotto e in gravi condizioni), e certo in molti avranno risposto a questo, ma mi ha dato un grattacapo l'espressione che voleva indicare la vita del traditore come più intensa. mah, io credo che non si viva intensamente, ma doppiamente. Cioè, si ha bisogno di raddoppiarsi la vita. Se ne ha bisogno e magari non coscienza, quando la propria vita ha uno scotoma al centro o in periferia, ma ce l'ha costituzionalmente, non per omissioni da parte di circostanze, per lo più. Si ha bisogno di vivere molte vite inizialmente per curiosità, per pionierismo esistenziale, per attaccarsi pezzi di identità. Più tardi, quando l'identità è bell'e fatta, o così dovrebbe essere, si ha bisogno di raddoppiarsi la vita perché dentro , e dico dentro, qualcosa è rimasto a metà.Non metto nel mio grattacapo i vuoti di speranze mal riposte, che ti spingono a cercare altrove sostentamento che non ti è stato dato da chi te l'aveva promesso. Quando ci si sposa, è perché si capisce che qualsiasi cosa da fare non è altrettanto divertente se viene fatta con terzi. Se malaugurate circostanze attentano a questo vissuto, e non si fa nient'altro se non andarsi a raddoppiare la vita a spese di altri che pagano un tempo che credono proprio, e non è più proprio, e si decide di rendere cronicamente falsa testimonianza (il vero comandamento infranto nel tradimento), o non si era tra i buoni candidati al matrimonio, o ci si raddoppia o triplica ecc. la vita mancante tentando di farla diventare una con questi mezzi.. Lo dico anche per me, da ex traditrice, in gioventù anche seriale. Si cambia vivendo una vita intera. Io ce l'ho più intera adesso di quando tradivo. Non ho detto più felice, eh? Rispondevo alla parola " intensamente". E comunque, per inciso, nella stretta frequentazione della quotidianità la dopamina della clandestinità si trasforma in ossitocina. Natura, biologia, fisica, come l avvicendarsi delle stagioni. E chi ha sinapsi bisognose di dopamina, seguirà l'abbisognamento...


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
> ne tanto meno della poco di buono
> o della puttana.
> ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
> ...




Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.


L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> *Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.*
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.


forse in molte cose, esclusa la lealtà.ma se per tuo marito questo è un optional sei perfetta


----------



## Innominata (16 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
> ne tanto meno della poco di buono
> o della puttana.
> ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
> ...


E' questo il punto, è il ladrocinio del tempo, è lo scippo di giorni interi in cui si pratica fasa testimonianza. Come se, facendo un paragone di briciole, ti sottraessero giorno dopo giorno i soldi dla materasso sostituendoli con dobloni falsi, o ti servissero con mille accorgimenti un caffè che invece è infuso di cicoria dicendo: ve' che buono questo caffè (buona moglie)!
Come diceva qualcuno qui, il tradimento è l'indifferenza ai pareri sentimentali della persona con cui hai un patto, non un pompino.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' questo il punto, è i*l ladrocinio del tempo, è lo scippo di giorni interi in cui si pratica fasa testimonianza.* Come se, facendo un paragone di briciole, ti sottraessero giorno dopo giorno i soldi dla materasso sostituendoli con dobloni falsi, o ti servissero con mille accorgimenti un caffè che invece è infuso di cicoria dicendo: ve' che buono questo caffè (buona moglie)!
> Come diceva qualcuno qui, il tradimento è l'indifferenza ai pareri sentimentali della persona con cui hai un patto, non un pompino.


m'inchino .
questa è l'essenza non una o mille copule


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> *Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.*
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.


Spiacente, ma questo non lo puoi giudicare tu. Tu al massimo puoi dire di mettercela tutta per.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiacente, ma questo non lo puoi giudicare tu. Tu al massimo puoi dire di mettercela tutta per.


Infatti questo lo giudica mio marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Infatti questo lo giudica mio marito.


sulla base di quello che sa


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.
> Con .Mini non mi accomuna niente,e'stata anche troppo signora..io lo saro'meno..Daniele poi e'stato generoso,pare tu sia anche peggio...i fiumi sono in piena ovunque,e,'un'ottima occasione per........


----------



## Innominata (16 Maggio 2013)

.


----------



## Innominata (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sulla base di quello che sa


Magari un sapere un po' taroccato.


----------



## Sayuri (16 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sulla base di quello che sa


Sulla base di quello che sono e di quello che faccio.
E poi che ne sai tu di quello che sa o non sa?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non ti ho dato della baldracca,
> ne tanto meno della poco di buono
> o della puttana.
> ho detto che, non saprei paragonare ad altro se non a quello di un mostro,
> ...


Bè ma che bello, non le avrai dato della baldracca ma del mostro. Cambia tutto, in effetti.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Baldracca mi fa pensare a qualcosa di fatiscente. Puttanone da circo a qualcosa di appariscente. Donnaccia non è male, ma preferisco zoccola. Sará che mi piace la z e la sintesi.
> 
> S*B



a me piace donna/uomo di facili costumi
mi ricorda il mare


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamo che,
> il fatto che "nessuno possa decidere per te cosa giusto e sbagliato"
> è una cazzata, una cazzata madornale.
> primo perchè socialmente si vive in una comunità, in cui si discerne cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato.
> ...


Eventualmente sanno di andare contro la legge, non di "sbagliare". Eventualmente. Giusto e sbagliato non sono concetti assoluti.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eventualmente sanno di andare contro la legge, non di "sbagliare". Eventualmente. Giusto e sbagliato non sono concetti assoluti.



...giusto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me piace donna/uomo di facili costumi
> mi ricorda il mare



Te lo saluto io, tvb lo sai. :bacio:


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Te lo saluto io, tvb lo sai. :bacio:



grazie!

qua hanno allagato le risaie, che figata


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sayuri ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> qua hanno allagato le risaie, che figata


L'importante è che le riserve strategiche di gorgonzola siano al sicuro.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante è che le riserve strategiche di gorgonzola siano al sicuro.



sai che poco tempo fa hanno arrestato un imprenditore che ci metteva il latte in polvere?

gli altri sono ancora a piede libero


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...giusto


per me quello che fa un pedofilo è orrendo in assoluto .


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Baldracca mi fa pensare a qualcosa di fatiscente. Puttanone da circo a qualcosa di appariscente. Donnaccia non è male, ma preferisco zoccola. Sará che mi piace la z e la sintesi.
> 
> S*B



Infatti io sono appariscentissima.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me quello che fa un pedofilo è orrendo in assoluto .


A parte che il parallelismo con la pedofilia era già di per sè allucinante, ma il discorso era proprio un altro.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per?
> ...


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me quello che fa un pedofilo è orrendo in assoluto .



è la legge morale che è dentro di noi, come il cielo stellato è sopra la nostra testa

anche se nessuno ha mai spiegato il paradosso di Kant:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sai che poco tempo fa hanno arrestato un imprenditore che ci metteva il latte in polvere?
> 
> gli altri sono ancora a piede libero


Lo sai che sul filetto di manzo ci viene una salsina da sturbo col gorgonzola?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> *Sulla base di quello che sono e di quello che faccio.*
> E poi che ne sai tu di quello che sa o non sa?


quoto


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che il parallelismo con la pedofilia era già di per sè allucinante, ma il discorso era proprio un altro.


sicuramente il paragone è inadeguato ma se affermi che non esistono assoluti non sono d'accordo perché ci sono e fanno parte di principi e valori importanti


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto


sulla base di cose sfalsate dalla non verità


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Panterina...sai l'utente Sayuri io so benissimo chi e'..ci sta prendendo per il lato b,non so perche',non poteva scrivere con il suo nick,che tra l'altro e'ancora attivo??*Pensa che in privato ci siamo scritti tantissimo,poi quando le dissi che aveva dovuto fare 3 figli,e stare sposata appena,mi pare 6 o 7 anni,per capire che le serviva pure l'amante,se la lego'al dito.
> ...


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Panterina...sai l'utente Sayuri io so benissimo chi e'..ci sta prendendo per il lato b,non so perche',non poteva scrivere con il suo nick,che tra l'altro e'ancora attivo??Pensa che in privato ci siamo scritti tantissimo,poi quando le dissi che aveva dovuto fare 3 figli,e stare sposata appena,mi pare 6 o 7 anni,per capire che le serviva pure l'amante,se la lego'al dito.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente il paragone è inadeguato ma se affermi che non esistono assoluti non sono d'accordo perché ci sono e fanno parte di principi e valori importanti


Non ho scritto che non esistono gli assoluti, ho scritto che giusto e sbagliato NON SONO CONCETTO ASSOLUTI. E' diverso.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che sul filetto di manzo ci viene una salsina da sturbo col gorgonzola?



sì certo, ma a voi ve lo danno buono o vi fregano?


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2013)

Io non capisco..dite che questa giaps è in realta S?
Ho capito ben?

Io non penso però
Che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

poi, scusate,
una cosa è dire che si è amanti per mille ragioni che vi hanno portato a ciò etc un'altra è provocare definendosi la migliore delle mogli.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma dai, chettenefrega, proprio tu! non attaccarti a 'ste cose:smile:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> qua hanno allagato le risaie, che figata



Si, si, ho letto qua dentro e sentito in tv.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che non esistono gli assoluti, ho scritto che giusto e sbagliato NON SONO CONCETTO ASSOLUTI. E' diverso.


quindi , in questo caso che cosa è relativo?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, ma a voi ve lo danno buono o vi fregano?


Boh, spero sia roba buona considerando pure che tendenzialmente costicchia.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma dai, chettenefrega, proprio tu! non attaccarti a 'ste cose:smile:
> ...


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In bocca al lupo. Se va bene festeggia col gorgonzola.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io non capisco..dite che questa giaps è in realta S?
> Ho capito ben?
> 
> Io non penso però
> Che senso avrebbe?


Bingo mia cara


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi , in questo caso che cosa è relativo?


In questo caso Spider ha scritto una scemenza. Chi commette un reato sovente non ragiona in termini di giusto o sbagliato, o meglio, non ha lo stesso concetto di giusto o sbagliato che hai tu od io. Io e te, ancora, non abbiamo le stesse idee su consa è giusto e cosa non lo è (ovviamente non mi sto riferendo alla pedofilia o cose così). La legge, la legge scritta dico intesa come norma, non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Micione, porca puttana. Lo capisci che scritte da te ste cose non si possono leggere o no?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In questo caso Spider ha scritto una scemenza. Chi commette un reato sovente non ragiona in termini di giusto o sbagliato, o meglio, non ha lo stesso concetto di giusto o sbagliato che hai tu od io. Io e te, ancora, non abbiamo le stesse idee su consa è giusto e cosa non lo è (ovviamente non mi sto riferendo alla pedofilia o cose così). La legge, la legge scritta dico intesa come norma, non c'entra nulla.


ah ecco, tutta roba che qui non c'entra nulla.
ma  io che sono sempliciotta e provinciale ti chiedo: ti starebbe bene una moglie così o scoprendo saresti leggermente infastidito per essere stato preso per i fondelli ?


----------



## Carola (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bingo mia cara


ma perchè mai?

forse ha bisogno di conforto

se fa così..non sono maif acili queste situazioni..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ah ecco, tutta roba che qui non c'entra nulla.
> *ma io che sono sempliciotta e provinciale ti chiedo: ti starebbe bene una moglie così o scoprendo saresti leggermente infastidito per essere stato preso per i fondelli ?


C'entra eccome. E comunque: mi fai le stesse domande che fa H7 ar Micione? Secondo te cosa dovrei rispondere?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entra eccome. E comunque: mi fai le stesse domande che fa H7 ar Micione? Secondo te cosa dovrei rispondere?



ma tu hai un'amante fissa?
o forse l'hai già detto o non ti va di dirlo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Ricordo a scuola tanti anni fa quando il professore disse- due rette parallele nello spazio non s'incontrano mai, feci mia quella frase.

Dopo nel tempo un altro professore fece un'altra domanda, la stessa cioè, io prontamente e sicuro risposi! due rette nello spazio non s'incontrano! Minchia il professore mi disse si che s'incontrano, due rette nello spazio infinito s'incontrano perchè lo spazio è infinito e le rette all'infinito s'incontrano. :singleeye:

Che bello leggervi. 

Non leggete me che sto come al solito vaneggiando.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu hai un'amante fissa?
> o forse l'hai già detto o non ti va di dirlo


No.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entra eccome. E comunque: mi fai le stesse domande che fa H7 ar Micione? Secondo te cosa dovrei rispondere?


quello che è ovvio


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è ovvio


Quello che è ovvio è che probabilmente lo saprei a prescindere.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.


Eppure a me Sayuri piace e quasi quasi mi dispiacerebbe non fosse quello che io penso che sia!
Cioè, se venisse qui per farsi una specie di riserva di caccia, sarebbe come buttare un tramaglio nella boccia del pesce rosso e sarebbe una facile vittoria in una gara di velocità contro dei cadaveri, se invece fosse una di quelle che puliscono la ciambella della tazza del water con la lingua, sarebbe di una tristezza unica invece, come guardare "I soliti sospetti" partendo dalla fine e allora ti viene voglia bestemmiare.
Ma, se invece è quello che è, io l'apprezzo, perchè mette davanti a tutti una meravigliosa verità senza privilegi di inutili sentimentalismi, che sono a carico solo di chi se li può permettere, e senza quelle stravaganti sciocchezze sul bene ed il male, che servono anche meno di un libro di filosofia quando sei senza cibo né vestiti su di un'isola deserta.
Essere convinti di qualcosa è un viatico per la felicità più che lìessere travolti da mille e più dubbi.
E la felicità è esente da dubbi, oppure non è vera felicità.
Alla faccia di tutti gli altri che non capiscono.
Poverelli...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure a me Sayuri piace e quasi quasi mi dispiacerebbe non fosse quello che io penso che sia!
> Cioè, se venisse qui per farsi una specie di riserva di caccia, sarebbe come buttare un tramaglio nella boccia del pesce rosso e sarebbe una facile vittoria in una gara di velocità contro dei cadaveri, se invece fosse una di quelle che puliscono la ciambella della tazza del water con la lingua, sarebbe di una tristezza unica invece, come guardare "I soliti sospetti" partendo dalla fine e allora ti viene voglia bestemmiare.
> Ma, se invece è quello che è, io l'apprezzo, perchè mette davanti a tutti una meravigliosa verità senza privilegi di inutili sentimentalismi, che sono a carico solo di chi se li può permettere, e senza quelle stravaganti sciocchezze sul bene ed il male, che servono anche meno di un libro di filosofia quando sei senza cibo né vestiti su di un'isola deserta.
> Essere convinti di qualcosa è un viatico per la felicità più che lìessere travolti da mille e più dubbi.
> ...





:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In effetti….
> ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> :smile:


Preciso che non sono affatto ironico!


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


Benvenuta...che tristezza però, non vivi una vita completa da nessuna parte. In virtù di cosa poi? Di un affetto che non riesci a troncare e di un passione (ormai questo è diventato il rapporto con l'amante) che potresti trovare altrove.
Tanta tristezza, però contenta tu di essere così...non saprei nemmeno come definirti...mah...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> rosa3 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ross...io non sono come lei li'...ti giuro che l'ultima volta che l'ho vista,la mia''amica'' e'stato per..sbaglio...a gennaio,ero in citta',nel palazzo di fronte casa sua,le mandai sms e lei ovviamente scese subito.Parlammo mezz'ora,purtroppo come se fossimo 2 amici,sai come e'..hai visto mai che passasse qualche amico.Questo per dirti che non corro nei motel,non impazzisco dietro a nessuna,perche'a casa mia sto benissimo.Poi e'chiaro che prima o poi l''altra''la vedro'.ma sara'una semplice sbandata....perche'il percorso,dopo la ''deviazione''torna quello.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Preciso che non sono affatto ironico!


Ero sicuro che non fossi ironico, credo di aver imparato a leggerti.

Ma nemmeno io sono stato ironico, ho trovato l'emoticon giusta ed adatta al nerettato. Ma avevo già espresso la mia simpatia per questa donna. Credo si sia fatta prendere dalle dinamiche e boh... già ho scritto troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta...che tristezza però, non vivi una vita completa da nessuna parte. In virtù di cosa poi? Di un affetto che non riesci a troncare e di un passione (ormai questo è diventato il rapporto con l'amante) che potresti trovare altrove.
> Tanta tristezza, però contenta tu di essere così..*.non saprei nemmeno come definirti...mah..*.



Dimmi che non ti sei letta tutta il Thread, dimmelo dimmelo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Dimmi che non ti sei letta tutta il Thread, dimmelo dimmelo.


*OVVIAMENTE NO*...come se non mi conoscessi! Ti sembro il tipo che legge 41 pagine?? 
Ho quotato il primo post, ed è l'unico che ho letto.
Per inciso, ho risposto solo per educazione e perché il post era bello conciso...:carneval:

Perché c'è altro che dovrei sapere?:carneval:
Fammi un sunto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Credo si sia fatta prendere dalle dinamiche e boh...


Sai, è sempre un piccolo rischio quello di considerare qualcuno vittima degli eventi piuttosto che assecondatore del corso della storia, perchè si finisce per sminuire una certa qual abilità e furbizia nel districarsi tra le stranezze quotidiane, scambiandola per imbambolamento e mancanza di valori o, che è peggio, capacità di scegliere il meglio.
Cercare scusanti negli altri, giusto per allenarci ad adattarle alle nostre esigenze, è un'offesa più alle nostre capacità creative che alle loro capacità di scelta.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, è sempre un piccolo rischio quello di considerare qualcuno vittima degli eventi piuttosto che assecondatore del corso della storia, perchè si finisce per sminuire una certa qual abilità e furbizia nel districarsi tra le stranezze quotidiane, scambiandola per imbambolamento e mancanza di valori o, che è peggio, capacità di scegliere il meglio.
> Cercare scusanti negli altri, giusto per allenarci ad adattarle alle nostre esigenze, è un'offesa più alle nostre capacità creative che alle loro capacità di scelta.



:smile: Eh ma Minerva Sbriciolata ed altri hanno scritto, loro sanno farlo, se lo scrivo io sai che succede. L'italiano d'altronde è qua diventato itagliano. 

Ci vuole poco per me inquadrare, come ci vuole poco capire che nell'inquadrare posso sbagliare, e magari sbagliare nello sbagliare, come un circolo vizioso che non finisce mai. ma sono conosciuto, colpa del tempo o pregio che sia.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla base di cose sfalsate dalla non verità


Quoto
Un giudizio è valido se si ha la visione totale della persona
Se la visione è parziale potrebbe cambiare nel momento in cui diventa totale
Potrebbe.....


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Dimmi che non ti sei letta tutta il Thread, dimmelo dimmelo.


domanda scontata


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> *OVVIAMENTE NO*...come se non mi conoscessi! Ti sembro il tipo che legge 41 pagine??
> Ho quotato il primo post, ed è l'unico che ho letto.
> Per inciso, ho risposto solo per educazione e perché il post era bello conciso...:carneval:
> 
> ...



Io? farti un sunto? ehm baldracca mostro, relativo, non relativo, verità, non veità, parallele e spazio infinito, morale non morale da non confondere con moralismo, etc etc... 

Se non hai capito continuo, sai che mi piaci e faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Un giudizio è valido se si ha la visione totale della persona
> Se la visione è parziale potrebbe cambiare nel momento in cui diventa totale
> Potrebbe.....


a quel punto ci vorrebbero gli attributi per raccontarsi fino in fondo per dare all'altro la maniera di sapere completamente chi sei e decidere di stare con te consapevolmente  .
siamo sempre lì...la libertà deve esistere per tutti e due


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente il paragone è inadeguato ma se affermi che non esistono assoluti non sono d'accordo perché ci sono e fanno parte di principi e valori importanti


Sei tu che non capisci: per sé non ci sono assoluti, per gli altri sì. Se no che relativismo sarebbe ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non capisci: per sé non ci sono assoluti, per gli altri sì. Se no che relativismo sarebbe ?


auahahaahahahahahahahhahaahh


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

era tanto semplice...e mi sfuggiva.grazie, te ne sono grata!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non capisci: *per sé non ci sono assoluti, per gli altri sì*. Se no che relativismo sarebbe ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

benvenuta Sayuri...
si mi sono letto tutte le 41 pagine e non ho capito di chi sarebbe sto fake.

aggiungetemi alla lista dei tordi


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

non lo considero fake ...ma a me sembra sabina , un'utente di tempo fa.niente di losco.che poi a te sabina o sayuri...fa lo stesso





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> benvenuta Sayuri...
> si mi sono letto tutte le 41 pagine e non ho capito di chi sarebbe sto fake.
> 
> aggiungetemi alla lista dei tordi


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> benvenuta Sayuri...
> *si mi sono letto tutte le 41 pagine e non ho capito di chi sarebbe sto fake.*
> 
> aggiungetemi alla lista dei tordi


Domanda importantissima fu. Attendiamo risposta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :smile: Eh ma Minerva Sbriciolata ed altri hanno scritto, loro sanno farlo, se lo scrivo io sai che succede. L'italiano d'altronde è qua diventato itagliano.
> 
> Ci vuole poco per me inquadrare, come ci vuole poco capire che nell'inquadrare posso sbagliare, e magari sbagliare nello sbagliare, come un circolo vizioso che non finisce mai. ma sono conosciuto, colpa del tempo o pregio che sia.....


Chi usa un italiano creativo avrà sempre la mia approvazione!

Per il resto, una certa maestria e lestezza ad inquadrare il soggetto è di gran lunga più utile a chi tiene in mano una reflex (e qui la buona Minerva potrebbe ammaestrarci tutti) che a chi opina sulle persone, vere o fasulle che siano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo considero fake ...ma a me sembra sabina , un'utente di tempo fa.niente di losco.che poi a te sabina o sayuri...fa lo stesso


in effetti per me sarebbe lo stesso ma preferisco le orientali. :roftl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non capisci: per sé non ci sono assoluti, per gli altri sì. Se no che relativismo sarebbe ?


Affatto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto.


beh, ora che sei stato esaustivo ci rifletterò


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo considero fake ...ma a* me sembra sabina *, un'utente di tempo fa.niente di losco.che poi a te sabina o sayuri...fa lo stesso


anche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto.


Beh io la penso così, come puoi contestarmi?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chi usa un italiano creativo avrà sempre la mia approvazione!
> 
> Per il resto, una certa maestria e lestezza ad inquadrare il soggetto è di gran lunga più utile a chi tiene in mano una reflex (e qui la buona Minerva potrebbe ammaestrarci tutti) che a chi opina sulle persone, vere o fasulle che siano.



Ti ho letto e ti credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, ora che sei stato esaustivo ci rifletterò


Ma tra me e te, chi è quella che pensa che i traditori andrebbero tutti fucilati sulla pubblica piazza, per curiosità?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io la penso così, come puoi contestarmi?



Con il relativismo assoluto. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto ci *vorrebbero gli attributi *per raccontarsi fino in fondo per dare all'altro la maniera di sapere completamente chi sei e decidere di stare con te consapevolmente .
> siamo sempre lì...la libertà deve esistere per tutti e due


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io la penso così, come puoi contestarmi?


Ahahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Eh si. Pare vero.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo considero fake ...ma a me sembra sabina , un'utente di tempo fa.niente di losco.che poi a te sabina o sayuri...fa lo stesso


leva pure il sembra, e'proprio lei....Mini tu che sai tutto...ma perche'non poteva scrivere le stesse cose,con il''vecchio''nick???illuminami......


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti ho letto e ti credo.


E fai male...


[h=3](╭╮)[/h]


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non capisci: per sé non ci sono assoluti, per gli altri sì. Se no che relativismo sarebbe ?


:applauso::up: per due ordini di motivi:
1) perché hai ragione
2) perchè ogni tanto bisogna far capire che non è proprio che ci sono qui sopra pochi eletti onniscenti depositari del Verbo mentre il resto è cacca .... a buon intenditor :smile:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> domanda scontata


   
Tu mi conosci!!! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io? farti un sunto? ehm baldracca mostro, relativo, non relativo, verità, non veità, parallele e spazio infinito, morale non morale da non confondere con moralismo, etc etc...
> 
> Se non hai capito continuo, sai che mi piaci e faccio tutto quello che mi chiedi.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Penso di aver capito abbastanza...ma ti prego continua!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :applauso::up: per due ordini di motivi:
> 1) perché hai ragione
> 2) perchè ogni tanto bisogna far capire che non è proprio che ci sono qui sopra pochi eletti onniscenti depositari del Verbo mentre il resto è cacca .... a buon intenditor :smile:


Oggesùmmio.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo considero fake ...ma a me sembra sabina , un'utente di tempo fa.niente di losco.che poi a te sabina o sayuri...fa lo stesso


Mmm non saprei...le ultime volte che lessi sabina intuii che col marito non stavano andando bene le cose, come tanto farneticava all'inizio. Mi ricordo che lessi frasi del tipo che il marito iniziava a chiedere conto di certi suoi atteggiamenti.
Qui mi sembra di aver letto (alla fine mi avete fatto spulciare la discussione) che il marito la considera una moglie migliore di tante mogli fedeli, senza sapere che lei sia infedele, a suo parere...insomma quello che ha scritto prima acheo. :condom:
Poi è molto, ma molto, probabile che abbia letto male qui e che non mi ricordi bene...

Cooooomunque spero di no...


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oggesùmmio.


O che bello sei tornato .... che bello ... bellissimo


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O che bello sei tornato .... che bello ... bellissimo


Rinfrescatemi la memoria...era partito?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Rinfrescatemi la memoria...era partito?


Per un pò avevo avuto questa spiacevole sensazione, si, ma forse mi sbagliavo: era che non leggevo con la dovuta attenzione


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> leva pure il sembra, e'proprio lei....Mini tu che sai tutto...ma perche'non poteva scrivere le stesse cose,con il''vecchio''nick???illuminami......



Farfalla ammetti che sono un genio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Penso di aver capito abbastanza...ma ti prego continua!



Uhmm miiii.... come vuoi.


Troia.

Fammi un fischio ed io ci sarò.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per un pò avevo avuto questa spiacevole sensazione, si, ma forse mi sbagliavo: era che non leggevo con la dovuta attenzione


Ah ok, allora non ho toppato con il bentornato non dato. Fiuuuuu...:sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E fai male...
> 
> 
> *(╭╮)*



Ma è assoluta come affermazione o relativa?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tra me e te, chi è quella che pensa che i traditori andrebbero tutti fucilati sulla pubblica piazza, per curiosità?


io no, forse tu?


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

un breve riepilogo no? :smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ma è assoluta come affermazione o relativa?


L'assolutezza delle cose dipende dal tempo, dal luogo e dalla convenienza.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmm non saprei...le ultime volte che lessi sabina intuii che col marito non stavano andando bene le cose, come tanto farneticava all'inizio. Mi ricordo che lessi frasi del tipo che il marito iniziava a chiedere conto di certi suoi atteggiamenti.
> Qui mi sembra di aver letto (alla fine mi avete fatto spulciare la discussione) che il marito la considera una moglie migliore di tante mogli fedeli, senza sapere che lei sia infedele, a suo parere...insomma quello che ha scritto prima acheo. :condom:
> Poi è molto, ma molto, probabile che abbia letto male qui e che non mi ricordi bene...
> 
> Cooooomunque spero di no...



Non hai resistito ed hai leggiuto, donna sei! :rotfl:Sallo!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'assolutezza delle cose dipende dal tempo, dal luogo e dalla convenienza.



Conferma ne fu la tua risposta, senz'altro riconfermata come e quando vorrai, stavolta nella maniera inversa. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmm non saprei...le ultime volte che lessi sabina intuii che col marito non stavano andando bene le cose, come tanto farneticava all'inizio. Mi ricordo che lessi frasi del tipo che il marito iniziava a chiedere conto di certi suoi atteggiamenti.
> Qui mi sembra di aver letto (alla fine mi avete fatto spulciare la discussione) che il marito la considera una moglie migliore di tante mogli fedeli, senza sapere che lei sia infedele, a suo parere...insomma quello che ha scritto prima acheo. :condom:
> Poi è molto, ma molto, probabile che abbia letto male qui e che non mi ricordi bene...
> 
> Cooooomunque spero di no...


boh, io l'ho detto solo perché ieri hanno fatto riferimento ad una laurea in psicologia.
ultimamente sono parecchio in ribasso come scova nick (persa a parte)


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un breve riepilogo no? :smile:



Pure tu? Eliade adesso tocca a te, tu sai, ello non sa.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Non hai resistito ed hai leggiuto, donna sei! :rotfl:Sallo!


E per forza!! Qui si parla di vecchi nick, volevo sapere se c'era l'incucio o no...:carneval:
Però ho letto sporadicamente qualche post nelle ultime 5 pagine credo, prima del mio primo post...mica tutto eh!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un breve riepilogo no? :smile:


Mettiti in fila cocco...ci sono prima io! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'assolutezza delle cose dipende dal tempo, dal luogo e dalla convenienza.


Aspè aspè... ma stai imitando Ultimo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Conferma ne fu la tua risposta, senz'altro riconfermata come e quando vorrai, stavolta nella maniera inversa. :rotfl:


Stai diventando un filosofo...

Mi spaventi.


----------



## gas (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Pure tu? Eliade adesso tocca a te, tu sai, ello non sa.


perchè? è già stato richiesto? :smile:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, io l'ho detto solo perché ieri hanno fatto riferimento ad una laurea in psicologia.
> ultimamente sono parecchio in ribasso come scova nick (persa a parte)



io me ne sono accorta dopo 3 post...
e non sapevo fosse lei


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mettiti in fila cocco...ci sono prima io! :carneval:



:carneval::abbraccio: m'hai fatto ridere!! sallo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> un breve riepilogo no? :smile:


 = Sabina


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, io l'ho detto solo perché ieri hanno fatto riferimento ad una laurea in psicologia.
> ultimamente sono parecchio in ribasso come scova nick (persa a parte)


vero e'laureata in psicologia,sai Mini ci siamo scritti un sacco di email,e'una donna molto intelligente,ci siamo scambiato confidenze importanti,che custodisco gelosamente,Non capisco ieri cosa le abbia preso....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *io no*, forse tu?


Eccome no.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero e'laureata in psicologia,sai Mini ci siamo scritti un sacco di email,e'una donna molto intelligente,ci siamo scambiato confidenze importanti,che custodisco gelosamente,Non capisco ieri cosa le abbia preso....


sentirsi dare della troia non è piacevolissimo, tu che dici?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stai diventando un filosofo...
> 
> Mi spaventi.



Ecco, qua, non stiamo parlando ne di filosofia, ne di relativismo, ma di semplice pigliata per il culo. :carneval::carneval::rotfl:

Però rido e mi diverto, sicuro di non essere solo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Aspè aspè... ma stai imitando Ultimo?


Non mi pare corretto parlare di utenti che non sono presenti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentirsi dare della troia non è piacevolissimo, tu che dici?



a me non ha mai offeso. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mi pare corretto parlare di utenti che non sono presenti...



Me medesimo yè ( montalbano) adoro quei film. 

Soprattutto quando sta a mangiare vicino al mare.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè? è già stato richiesto? :smile:


Ovviamente...dove ci sono io ci sono richieste di sunti! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> :carneval::abbraccio: m'hai fatto ridere!! sallo!


:rotfl::rotfl:
Meno male...ci vuole un po' di allegria!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentirsi dare della troia non è piacevolissimo, tu che dici?


se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ecco, qua, non stiamo parlando ne di filosofia, ne di relativismo, ma di semplice pigliata per il culo. :carneval::carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Però rido e mi diverto, sicuro di non essere solo.


Prendersi per il culo è una delle più alte e nobili espressioni filosofiche!
Vedi un po' come va a finire il simposio di Platone...
E non confondere gli amori platonici con quelli socratici, che sembrano la stessa cosa, ma non è mica vero!



Acheo ha detto:


> Me medesimo yè ( montalbano) adoro quei film.
> 
> Soprattutto quando sta a mangiare vicino al mare.


Apprezzo i siculi come te, Ultimo ed anche il vecchio Claudio...
Tutte validissime persone!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......


Anche come donna spacchi alquanto, Micio.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......


se lo chiedi a cento uomini diranno lo stesso e penseranno pure che l'uomo che se la scopa è un gran diritto. Purtroppo è un luogo comune diffusissimo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, io l'ho detto solo perché ieri hanno fatto riferimento ad una laurea in psicologia.
> ultimamente sono parecchio in ribasso come scova nick (persa a parte)


Mmmh, in effetti questo dovrebbe coincidere...
Sta di fatto che mi sembra strano che, parlando di rottura col suo compagno, non abbia tirato in mezzo i figli..suoi o dell'altro, che sembravano essere il solo e unico motivo per il quale l'amante non si separava.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......


Non è vero. Se l'uomo sposato non è sposato con loro.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......



Mah... guarda che io ti ho letto quando Ultimo è sballato di cervello..... ma che sto a dire? a che serve? menomale che si è accennato di relativismo, annunciamo anche il qualunquismo ogni tanto va... 

Ma aprite un 3D con la domanda espressa dal sommo Lothar. fate fate.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Se l'uomo sposato non è sposato con loro.


Ovviamente non possiamo generalizzare ma qui mi sentirei di aderire al Lotharpensiero. Peraltro l'età della donna che esprime il giudizio incide. Anziane e un pò rigide, puttana; più giovani e tolleranti no comment


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mah... guarda che io ti ho letto quando Ultimo è sballato di cervello..... ma che sto a dire? a che serve? menomale che si è accennato di relativismo, annunciamo anche il qualunquismo ogni tanto va...
> 
> Ma aprite un 3D con la domanda espressa dal sommo Lothar. fate fate.



 apro un sondaggio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Prendersi per il culo è una delle più alte e nobili espressioni filosofiche!
> Vedi un po' come va a finire il simposio di Platone...
> E non confondere gli amori platonici con quelli socratici, che sembrano la stessa cosa, ma non è mica vero!
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non ho la capacità di poterti rispondere sul simposio di cui parli, ma comprendo bene la prima frase, si che la comprendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Se l'uomo sposato non è sposato con loro.


...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ovviamente non possiamo generalizzare ma qui mi sentirei di aderire al Lotharpensiero. Peraltro l'età della donna che esprime il giudizio incide. Anziane e un pò rigide, puttana; più giovani e tolleranti no comment


Non l'ho mai detto, né io né le mie amiche. Di quelle che hanno avuto fare con mio marito ho dato giudizi poco carini ma più variegati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> apro un sondaggio



:carneval::carneval::carneval: Burdell.....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> apro un sondaggio


 mi fai,sinceramente,un piacere..cosi'sfatiamo un mito.......che sia una parola poco elegante concordo ma e'cosi'.E una donna che si comporta in quel modo,sa benissimo di esserlo..non copriamoci gli occhi signori..

dai Simy...mettiti al lavoro


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai,sinceramente,un piacere..cosi'sfatiamo un mito.......che sia una parola poco elegante concordo ma e'cosi'.E una donna che si comporta in quel modo,sa benissimo di esserlo..non copriamoci gli occhi signori..
> 
> dai Simy...mettiti al lavoro



tra un po' lo faccio


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se chiedi a 100 donne,cosa pensino di una sposata che va a letto con un'uomo a sua volta sposato,101 risponderanno''e'una troia''..los ai benissimo e non fare la donnola,in casa delle volpe.......



o mamma...
sei tropppo forte :rotfl:

vintage....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai,sinceramente,un piacere..cosi'sfatiamo un mito.......che sia una parola poco elegante concordo ma e'cosi'.E una donna che si comporta in quel modo,sa benissimo di esserlo..non copriamoci gli occhi signori..
> 
> dai Simy...mettiti al lavoro


E per un uomo quale termine trovi adatto?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> se lo chiedi a cento uomini diranno lo stesso e penseranno pure che l'uomo che se la scopa è un gran diritto. Purtroppo è un luogo comune diffusissimo.



Stavolta mi permetto io una domanda, tu che ne pensi? 

Sai il gruppo è una cosa e non tutti sanno scostarsene, l'opinione personale è un'altra.


Sappiamo spesso cosa succede nel "gruppo maschio", io personalmente mi sono sempre dissociato. Ed ho avuto conferme reali di dissociazioni di costoro quando messi alle strette da situazioni non più di allegre chiacchierate tra maschi, ma da situazioni in cui si sono scontrati e dove dicevano e facevano tutt'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E per un uomo quale termine trovi adatto?



Io comincerei nel capire cosa s'intende per uomo, magari dopo... passerei avanti.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi fai,sinceramente,un piacere..cosi'sfatiamo un mito.......che sia una parola poco elegante concordo ma e'cosi'.E una donna che si comporta in quel modo,sa benissimo di esserlo..non copriamoci gli occhi signori..
> 
> dai Simy...mettiti al lavoro



fatto


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Mah... guarda che io ti ho letto quando Ultimo è sballato di cervello..... ma che sto a dire? a che serve? menomale che si è accennato di relativismo, annunciamo anche il qualunquismo ogni tanto va...
> 
> Ma aprite un 3D con la domanda espressa dal sommo Lothar. fate fate.



se mi chiedi cosa ne pensi di un a donna che va con un uomo (generico) sposato , di certo non penso che è "troia"
ma se la  domanda è :
"cosa pensi di quella li che va con TUO marito ti risponderò che è "troia"...
Il che è molto dioverso....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io comincerei nel capire cosa s'intende per uomo, magari dopo... passerei avanti.


verdone virtuale.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vero. Se l'uomo sposato non è sposato con loro.



ecco infatti la penso coma te:up:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Stavolta mi permetto io una domanda, tu che ne pensi?
> 
> Sai il gruppo è una cosa e non tutti sanno scostarsene, l'opinione personale è un'altra.
> 
> ...


Io ho smesso di farmi mastro che emette verdetti dallo scranno della Suprema Corte alcuno anni orsono .... e in quanto ai gruppi, li ho sempre frequentati poco, tendo a stare per conto mio. Anche nel pensare. Direi che anche il mio navigare per i mari del forum lo conferma. :smile:


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Panterina...sai l'utente Sayuri io so benissimo chi e'..ci sta prendendo per il lato b,non so perche',non poteva scrivere con il suo nick,che tra l'altro e'ancora attivo??Pensa che in privato ci siamo scritti tantissimo,poi quando le dissi che aveva dovuto fare 3 figli,e stare sposata appena,mi pare 6 o 7 anni,per capire che le serviva pure l'amante,se la lego'al dito.
> ...


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi, scusate,
> una cosa è dire che si è amanti per mille ragioni che vi hanno portato a ciò etc un'altra è provocare definendosi la migliore delle mogli.


Credo di essere stata fraintesa. 
Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Lothar a noi è chiesto di salvare capra e cavoli, cervo e corna di alce...

Laonde per cui
finiamola con le stronzate

e coniamo un nuovo termine

La moglie che tradisce sarà una santa troia!
Così avrà nell'etichetta una pars costruens e una pars destruens...

Poi amici miei
se dovessi valutare lo spessore di una donna
solo dalla sua capacità di essermi fedele

sarebbe un parametro per lo meno risibile di leggerezza e puerilità.

Poi che so..
La mia opinione è che la capacità di essere fedeli è legata molto a quanto ti tira...

Poi donne e uomini...
DIletta vediamo anche altri aspetti.

Se uno è un bell'uomo di sicuro avraà molte corteggiatrici.
Ma di sicuro lui non ci starà con corteggiatrici che non gli piacciono.

E lo stesso dicasi per la donna
C'è quella che passa inosservata
e quella che quando passa tutti si girano a guardarla

Poi c'è chi si accontenta e gode
e allora sapendo che non è issimo e quindi non ha molte corteggiatrici, 
punta quelle non issime che appunto non avendo molti corteggiatori, si dicono...

La fortuna ha girato dalla mia parte
speta che ci prenda dentro...

Lo ammetto io ho ciulato tanto
ma il mio segreto è sempre stato
quello di essere di bocca buona!

Invece assistiamo anche a donne che non sono issime
ma se la tirano da matti
e poi si lamentano perchè rimangono sempre sole.

Da non credere eh?

Cioè se io vado che so da Tebe e le dico...ehm..si...guarda...ehm potremmo anche finire a letto...ma ehm...sei troppo magra...
lei mi risponderà tu sei troppo tappo...

E ci si dice ecco siamo incompatibili...e non si ciula...

Invece il segreto è...dire alle magre ah io adoro le magre e dire alle formosette ah io adoro le formosette...dire alle more...ah io amo le more...dire alle bionde...ah io adoro le bionde...ecc..ecc..ecc...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E così nessuna può accusarti di dire le stesse cose ad ogni donna...
Infatti ogni donna va valorizzata per quello che ha ed è...no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Mio credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco appunto...

E allora io preferisco moglie fedifraga ma che mi tratta bene
che non iena piangens in casa...

Ma è un limite mio.
Ho pochissima capacità di sopportazione.

E mi dico...aiutatemi...che un cireneo mi aiuti a portare la croce...

Meglio portare le corna in testa
che non passare la vita sul golgota
crocifissmo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma sayuri
quello che forse qui si dice
è che è intollerabile avere che so la moglie fedifraga
e che si spacci per fedelissima dato che il marito non sa nulla...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Mio credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> *Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno*. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


Guarda che le tue intenzioni c'entrano poco o nulla con le reazioni che ottieni qui dentro.


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che le tue intenzioni c'entrano poco o nulla con le reazioni che ottieni qui dentro.


Si ho capito che "smuovo" molte cose personali.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

ho letto tutte le pagine....
ma solo una cosa non capisco perchè ieri sera la discussione è stata chiusa e oggi riaperta? 
sarò tonna anch'io....


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutte le pagine....


 
Sei la mia eroa del giorno!!!!


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure a me Sayuri piace e quasi quasi mi dispiacerebbe non fosse quello che io penso che sia!
> Cioè, se venisse qui per farsi una specie di riserva di caccia, sarebbe come buttare un tramaglio nella boccia del pesce rosso e sarebbe una facile vittoria in una gara di velocità contro dei cadaveri, se invece fosse una di quelle che puliscono la ciambella della tazza del water con la lingua, sarebbe di una tristezza unica invece, come guardare "I soliti sospetti" partendo dalla fine e allora ti viene voglia bestemmiare.
> Ma, se invece è quello che è, io l'apprezzo, perchè mette davanti a tutti una meravigliosa verità senza privilegi di inutili sentimentalismi, che sono a carico solo di chi se li può permettere, e senza quelle stravaganti sciocchezze sul bene ed il male, che servono anche meno di un libro di filosofia quando sei senza cibo né vestiti su di un'isola deserta.
> Essere convinti di qualcosa è un viatico per la felicità più che lìessere travolti da mille e più dubbi.
> ...


Hai un grande dono


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta...che tristezza però, non vivi una vita completa da nessuna parte. In virtù di cosa poi? Di un affetto che non riesci a troncare e di un passione (ormai questo è diventato il rapporto con l'amante) che potresti trovare altrove.
> Tanta tristezza, però contenta tu di essere così...non saprei nemmeno come definirti...mah...


Non ho bisogno di definizioni o etichettature.
Non desidero troncare affetti e la passione non si trova a comando. 
Grazie per il benvenuto comunque


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutte le pagine....
> ma solo una cosa non capisco perchè ieri sera la discussione è stata chiusa e oggi riaperta?
> sarò tonna anch'io....


pure io ... letto tutto.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, è sempre un piccolo rischio quello di considerare qualcuno vittima degli eventi piuttosto che assecondatore del corso della storia, perchè si finisce per sminuire una certa qual abilità e furbizia nel districarsi tra le stranezze quotidiane, scambiandola per imbambolamento e mancanza di valori o, che è peggio, capacità di scegliere il meglio.
> Cercare scusanti negli altri, giusto per allenarci ad adattarle alle nostre esigenze, è un'offesa più alle nostre capacità creative che alle loro capacità di scelta.


Condivido


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> benvenuta Sayuri...
> si mi sono letto tutte le 41 pagine e non ho capito di chi sarebbe sto fake.
> 
> aggiungetemi alla lista dei tordi


Grazie


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


ciao sayuri. benvenuta
mi spieghi gentilmente cosa intendi per compagna e moglie? non è polemica ma solo per riflettere insieme


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei la mia eroa del giorno!!!!


per così poco??? ma l'argomento mi interessa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> per così poco??? ma l'argomento mi interessa



non ti basti?


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pure io ... letto tutto.
> 
> :mrgreen:


ah ma allora non sono l'unica!!!!!


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ti basti?


bado ma non basto!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ah ma allora non sono l'unica!!!!!


basta flirtare che già c'è Annuccia che mi sta facendo impazzire....


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


scusa mi permetto ma trovo abbastanza stupido 
proiettare situazioni di altri per far si di alleviarci 
su una cosa che da noi sappiamo che non è propriamente corretto...
indipendentemente da cosa si fa ...


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basta flirtare che già c'è Annuccia che mi sta facendo impazzire....


ma io non sto flirtando:wide-grin:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma io non sto flirtando:wide-grin:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2013)

...povero Bocchinaro.
andrebbe si fucilato nella pubblica piazza solo per il tempo insulso che spende qui dentro invece di lavorare alla sua scrivania...
ma quello naturalmente è un retaggio dei bei tempi andati, e capire se "giusto o sbagliato" diviene si molto difficile.
giusto e sbagliato non sono concetti assoluti.
infatti.
infatti per questo una democrazia si regola e si disciplina...e ventualmente anche sbagliando ma almeno ci prova.
non sete di guistizia e c'entrano poco le vicende personali( a me personalmente, japppanese mi ha smosso una voglia profonda di andare in bagno a cagare) ma il sentire comune, che qui manca completamente.
il 90% delle persone che qui dentro, scimmiottano, vanno avanti a battute e allusioni, incoraggiano...
passando il loro tempo sulle atrocità degli altri... non augurerebbero nemmeno per un istante,
 quello che viene raccontato ai loro pargoli, ai loro figli.
considero più mignotta io la giapponese o te che con lei ti ci lavi la bocca piena di merda?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao sayuri. benvenuta
> mi spieghi gentilmente cosa intendi per compagna e moglie? non è polemica ma solo per riflettere insieme


Non ci sono differenze dal mio punto di vista, credo di aver scritto con termini intercambiabili.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sa che hai preso un abbaglio. Molto grosso anche!
> ...


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa mi permetto ma trovo abbastanza stupido
> proiettare situazioni di altri per far si di alleviarci
> su una cosa che da noi sappiamo che non è propriamente corretto...
> indipendentemente da cosa si fa ...


L'intento non era di alleviare ciò che faccio. Sono la stessa moglie che ero prima e così resterò.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non ci sono differenze dal mio punto di vista, credo di aver scritto con termini intercambiabili.


mi sono espressa male io. 
cosa intendi per compagna (o moglie)? e perchè per te sono intercambiabili?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...povero Bocchinaro.
> andrebbe si fucilato nella pubblica piazza solo per il tempo insulso che spende qui dentro invece di lavorare alla sua scrivania...
> ma quello naturalmente è un retaggio dei bei tempi andati, e capire se "giusto o sbagliato" diviene si molto difficile.
> giusto e sbagliato non sono concetti assoluti.
> ...


Aiuto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Si ho capito che "smuovo" molte cose personali.


A parere mio non smuovi nulla, sono gli altri che hanno fisime in testa. Qua tu scrivi e nel contesto di una frase ne traggono un pezzetto lo rendono nero( in tutti i sensi) e chiedono a furor di popolo spiegazione.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...povero Bocchinaro.
> andrebbe si fucilato nella pubblica piazza solo per il tempo insulso che spende qui dentro invece di lavorare alla sua scrivania...
> ma quello naturalmente è un retaggio dei bei tempi andati, e capire se "giusto o sbagliato" diviene si molto difficile.
> giusto e sbagliato non sono concetti assoluti.
> ...


Rido...... mi sto accorgendo sempre più che se il solito cretino non dice le solite cretinaggini c'è chi per lui...... che non riesce a starsene muto.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sulla base di cose sfalsate dalla non verità


perchè dai per scontato che Sayuri ed anche io a questo punto, mentiamo anche se facciamo una carezza al nostro uomo?
Mattia è felice. Si vede e lo dice.
Io non fingo con lui un amore che non provo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi, scusate,
> una cosa è dire che si è amanti per mille ragioni che vi hanno portato a ciò etc un'altra è provocare definendosi la migliore delle mogli.



Ma avete problemi con la vista?
Non ha detto la migliore delle mogli. Ha detto che è un ottioma moglie PER SUO MARITO.
Non per il tuo o il mio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè dai per scontato che Sayuri ed anche io a questo punto, mentiamo anche se facciamo una carezza al nostro uomo?
> Mattia è felice. Si vede e lo dice.
> Io non fingo con lui un amore che non provo.


la parte sicuramente falsa è l'organizzazione tecnica di una giornata passata con un amante e la giornata stessa taciuta .una volta scoperta la quale anche la carezza che falsa non era lo può diventare  perché è veramente difficile scindere a posteriori .
era vera ma spiegarlo sarà complicato


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

1) parla al singolare e se quoti me parla con me
2) fallo senza sciocche premesse e vai al punto direttamente





Tebe ha detto:


> Ma avete problemi con la vista?
> Non ha detto la migliore delle mogli. Ha detto che è un ottioma moglie PER SUO MARITO.
> Non per il tuo o il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè dai per scontato che Sayuri ed anche io a questo punto, mentiamo anche se facciamo una carezza al nostro uomo?
> Mattia è felice. Si vede e lo dice.
> Io non fingo con lui un amore che non provo.


Non credo che Minerva intendesse questo
Anche i miei gesti e le mie parole nei confronti di mio marito sono sincere senza alcun dubbio. e lui le apprezza e sono certa che è convinto di non volere una donna che non sia io. 
Ma se scoprisse? 
Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la parte sicuramente falsa è l'organizzazione tecnica di una giornata passata con un amante e la giornata stessa taciuta .una volta scoperta la quale anche la carezza che falsa non era lo può diventare perché è veramente difficile scindere a posteriori .
> era vera ma spiegarlo sarà complicato


non avevo ancora letto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che Minerva intendesse questo
> Anche i miei gesti e le mie parole nei confronti di mio marito sono sincere senza alcun dubbio. e lui le apprezza e sono certa che è convinto di non volere una donna che non sia io.
> Ma se scoprisse?
> Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è



Tra poco il verde.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè dai per scontato che Sayuri ed anche io a questo punto, mentiamo anche se facciamo una carezza al nostro uomo?
> Mattia è felice. Si vede e lo dice.
> Io non fingo con lui un amore che non provo.



Tebina ascoltami,per quel che ne posso sapere,tu,ma anch'io,non sono 5 anni che tutte le settimane passi una giornata in motel con l'amante....non ci fai i week end assieme,anzi quando man te l'ha chiesto l'hai giustamente sfanculato,non penso proprio tu ami Man,allo stesso modo in cui io non amo xxxxxxx.Per la giapponese e'diverso..per questo gli utenti la criticano...capito?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina ascoltami,per quel che ne posso sapere,tu,ma anch'io,non sono 5 anni che tutte le settimane passi una giornata in motel con l'amante....non ci fai i week end assieme,anzi quando man te l'ha chiesto l'hai giustamente sfanculato,non penso proprio tu ami Man,allo stesso modo in cui io non amo xxxxxxx.Per la giapponese e'diverso..per questo gli utenti la criticano...capito?



Ma chi la sta criticando? eventualmente contestando, e lei ha risposto dicendo la propria. Se poi altri utenti si mettono in mezzo mettendo altre storie che sayuri non ha scritto che ci possiamo fare.

Leggila a sayuri qualche risposta l'ha data, e sono le sue risposte non quelle degli altri utenti e delle altre domande.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> A parere mio non smuovi nulla, sono gli altri che hanno fisime in testa. Qua tu scrivi e nel contesto di una frase ne traggono un pezzetto lo rendono nero( in tutti i sensi) e chiedono a furor di popolo spiegazione.



Quoto alla grande:up:
ma non posso approvare


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che Minerva intendesse questo
> Anche i miei gesti e le mie parole nei confronti di mio marito sono sincere senza alcun dubbio. e lui le apprezza e sono certa che è convinto di non volere una donna che non sia io.
> Ma se scoprisse?
> Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è


Certo che sì.
Il tradito ha davanti prima di ogni altra considerazione una persona che ha mentito, ha tramato alle sue spalle per incontrare un'altra persona e gli ha nascosto una parte della sua vita. Che questa parte sia piccola o grande, è cosa relativa SOLO alla sensibilità del tradito, quando scopre.
A quel punto però interviene la perdita della fiducia e l'IMPOSSIBILITA' da parte del tradito di stimare fino a che punto arrivasse la menzogna, specie se il tradimento è stato prolungato nel tempo o se vi è stata una serie di tradimenti: impossibilità perchè il tradito è stato tenuto all'oscuro e non gli è stata data la possibilità di scegliere.
Provi a delimitare la menzogna... ma sono confini arbitrari e sai benissimo che non hanno alcun valore.
Provi a rivedere quella persona come la vedevi prima ma è impossibile perchè quella persona è stata capace di farti del male.
Ascolti le sue parole e ti chiedi quanta attendibilità puoi permettere di dare a queste.
Cos'era vero? cos'era falso?  
Purtroppo la fiducia è una moneta che molti di noi riescono a spendere solo una volta.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1) parla al singolare e se quoti me parla con me
> 2)* fallo senza sciocche premesse e vai al punto direttamente*


incredibile.
Vai a sindacare anche il mio modo di scrivere che è con sciocchezze premesse da sempre.

Brutta giornata Min? Ti si è rotta la frusta?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non credo che Minerva intendesse questo*
> Anche i miei gesti e le mie parole nei confronti di mio marito sono sincere senza alcun dubbio. e lui le apprezza e sono certa che è convinto di non volere una donna che non sia io.
> Ma se scoprisse?
> Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è


Ok, vado avanti a leggere.
Magari me lo spiega.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non avevo ancora letto



ah.
Era quella la risposta?
La rileggerò allora.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina ascoltami,per quel che ne posso sapere,tu,ma anch'io,non sono 5 anni che tutte le settimane passi una giornata in motel con l'amante....non ci fai i week end assieme,anzi quando man te l'ha chiesto l'hai giustamente sfanculato,non penso proprio tu ami Man,allo stesso modo in cui io non amo xxxxxxx.Per la giapponese e'diverso..per questo gli utenti la criticano...capito?


quoto
per la giapponese è diverso perchè lo ama. ma se non lascia il marito avrà i suoi buoni motivi...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> quoto
> per la giapponese è diverso perchè* lo ama*. ma se non lascia il marito avrà i suoi buoni motivi...


:diffi:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> Il tradito ha davanti prima di ogni altra considerazione una persona che ha mentito, ha tramato alle sue spalle per incontrare un'altra persona e gli ha nascosto una parte della sua vita. Che questa parte sia piccola o grande, è cosa relativa SOLO alla sensibilità del tradito, quando scopre.
> A quel punto però interviene la perdita della fiducia e l'IMPOSSIBILITA' da parte del tradito di stimare fino a che punto arrivasse la menzogna, specie se il tradimento è stato prolungato nel tempo o se vi è stata una serie di tradimenti: impossibilità perchè il tradito è stato tenuto all'oscuro e non gli è stata data la possibilità di scegliere.
> Provi a delimitare la menzogna... ma sono confini arbitrari e sai benissimo che non hanno alcun valore.
> ...



:abbraccio:

Alcune volte penso alla mia storia, a quanto è durato il tradimento, circa un mese di corteggiamento e il tradimento stesso di quella notte confessato dopo circa mezzora.

Mi sono sentito morire per mesi, ho pensato al suicidio, ha tentato il suicidio e fermata dall'amante... quanto sono stato male.... e quanto male probabilmente riceve chi ha la mia stessa o simile soggettività in un tradimento protratto nel tempo e con dinamiche diverse e "peggiori".

Mi fermo perchè so che potrei scrivere cose sbagliate, per il forum però.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> quoto
> per la giapponese è diverso perchè lo ama. ma se non lascia il marito avrà i suoi buoni motivi...



Ha scritto che lo ama ?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me non ha mai offeso. :rotfl:


nemmeno a me.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ha scritto che lo ama ?


io questo capisco leggendo il primo post che ti copio ed incollo qui:
_Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui *si è molto coinvolti*. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il *sentimento *resta, anzi *si crea un legame importante*. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.

_ho sottolineato alcune paroline. per me è un modo per dire che lo ama senza dirlo. ma magari sono io che sono in fase romantica....tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Lui (17 Maggio 2013)

acheo ma se non capisci una cippa, smettila di dire minchiate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, vado avanti a leggere.
> Magari me lo spiega.


Tebe, io credo di capire perchè non capisci quello che ti dice Minerva.
Tu concepisci il tradimento come possibile, normale. Di conseguenza le menzogne di contorno non ti impressionano più di tanto perchè le dai per scontate, finalizzate a e riesci a delimitare la loro portata.
Chi non ha il tuo sentire ... non può farlo.
Se nello stesso giorno mio marito mi dice che mi ama e poi va in palestra... e scopro che invece di andare in palestra è stato con l'amante, tutto quello che ha detto in quella giornata per me è menzogna, o può esserlo.
E come potrei del resto stabilire cosa è menzogna e cosa è verità?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


Non per insistere ma mi sembrava cristallino.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe, io credo di capire perchè non capisci quello che ti dice Minerva.
> Tu concepisci il tradimento come possibile, normale. Di conseguenza le menzogne di contorno non ti impressionano più di tanto perchè le dai per scontate, finalizzate a e riesci a delimitare la loro portata.
> Chi non ha il tuo sentire ... non può farlo.
> *Se nello stesso giorno mio marito mi dice che mi ama e poi va in palestra... e scopro che invece di andare in palestra è stato con l'amante, tutto quello che ha detto in quella giornata per me è menzogna, o può esserlo.
> E come potrei del resto stabilire cosa è menzogna e cosa è verità?*



Ok.
Grazie.
Ora ho capito.
Se MIn facesse un po' più premesse sciocche invece di dare accettate random_ immotivatamente _
la comunicazione sarebbe migliore.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ha scritto che lo ama ?



si amico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non per insistere ma mi sembrava cristallino.


no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> io questo capisco leggendo il primo post che ti copio ed incollo qui:
> _Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> ...



Penso che il suo tradimento è stato dettato da una serie di eventi dove lei  nella sua storia e per quello che lei da come valore alla parola amore, sia stata inizialmente innamorata dell'amante, e nel tempo il tutto si è trasformato in legame importante.
Dopo se ricordo bene questo passaggio con qualche utente è stato chiarito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> acheo ma se non capisci una cippa, smettila di dire minchiate.



Purpo! se scrivo minchiate non faccio danni, quindi fammele scrivere. almeno rallegro un po il forum facendo ridere.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.



ho letto tutto il 3d ma non ho letto una cosa del genere.
Ho solo letto che per suo marito è una buona moglie, MAGARI meglio di altre che NON tradiscono (quindi a prescindere migliori di chi invece tradisce).
E' un dato di fatto che lei ha portato ad esempio.
Non ha assolutamente detto che è migliore di.

Scusa ma non mi sembra lei sulla difensiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.


Bè strano che fosse sulla difensiva, vè? Chissà perchè, poi. Mah.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Comunque lei ha detto chiaro di essere stata fraintesa.
Essù, chiudiamo l'incidente


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male io.
> cosa intendi per compagna (o moglie)? e perchè per te sono intercambiabili?


Intendo una persona con cui si condividono delle progettualità. Per me sono intercambiabili perché qualsiasi tipo di rapporto si basa sul l'impegno e su dei patti espliciti ed impliciti dei membri della coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto tutto il 3d ma non ho letto una cosa del genere.
> Ho solo letto che per suo marito è una buona moglie, MAGARI meglio di altre che NON tradiscono (quindi a prescindere migliori di chi invece tradisce).
> E' un dato di fatto che lei ha portato ad esempio.
> Non ha assolutamente detto che è migliore di.
> ...


Gli é presa male. A Sbrizio e compagnia allegra, dico. Non capitasse mai sarebbe un'eccezione, ma sai com'è, mi parrebbe più la norma. Eppoi però sono gli altri che provocano.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.


però scusa sbri questo non lo capisco...
lei dice che come compagna o moglie si è sentita migliore di tante altre che magari sono pure fedeli. ok.
però io ci leggo: ok sono una traditrice ma non ho mai fatto mancare certe cose a mio marito. e su questo pensiero concordo con lei. per questo le ho chiesto cosa vuol dire per lei essere moglie (o compagna). 
ci sono anche donne che picchiano i loro mariti (la violenza domestica mica è solo l'uomo che massacra la donna eh), o quelle che quando il marito arriva a casa lo investono di urla ed insulti, o le svilitrici (tu non sei buono a fare nulla, non vali nulla)....ne conosco una marea. e trovo molto più riprovevole una persona che tratta il coniuge così che una che lo tradisce sessualmente (e qui sembra anche affettivamente) con un'altra persona. mia personalissima opinione.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè strano che fosse sulla difensiva, vè? Chissà perchè, poi. Mah.



o cazzo.
Anche tu hai letto sayuri come l'ho letta io.


CHANEL PRESTO!






THUMP!


Miss murenina, esci dal mio corpo!


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> A parere mio non smuovi nulla, sono gli altri che hanno fisime in testa. Qua tu scrivi e nel contesto di una frase ne traggono un pezzetto lo rendono nero( in tutti i sensi) e chiedono a furor di popolo spiegazione.


<3


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> io questo capisco leggendo il primo post che ti copio ed incollo qui:
> _Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> ...


Per me no
Legame, sentimento coinvolgimento non necessariamente significano amore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> però scusa sbri questo non lo capisco...
> lei dice che come compagna o moglie si è sentita migliore di tante altre che magari sono pure fedeli. ok.
> però io ci leggo: ok sono una traditrice ma non ho mai fatto mancare certe cose a mio marito. e su questo pensiero concordo con lei. per questo le ho chiesto cosa vuol dire per lei essere moglie (o compagna). ma non mi risponde....
> ci sono anche donne che picchiano i loro mariti (la violenza domestica mica è solo l'uomo che massacra la donna eh), o quelle che quando il marito arriva a casa lo investono di urla ed insulti, o le svilitrici (tu non sei buono a fare nulla, non vali nulla)....ne conosco una marea. e trovo molto più riprovevole una persona che tratta il coniuge così che una che lo tradisce sessualmente (e qui sembra anche affettivamente) con un'altra persona. mia personalissima opinione.


anche tu posseduta da Murena?


paura


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma avete problemi con la vista?
> Non ha detto la migliore delle mogli. Ha detto che è un ottioma moglie PER SUO MARITO.
> Non per il tuo o il mio.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma avete problemi con la vista?
> Non ha detto la migliore delle mogli. Ha detto che è un ottioma moglie PER SUO MARITO.
> Non per il tuo o il mio.


Ha detto se non ho letto male, nel caso mi scuso, che suo marito la giudica una brava moglie.
Da qui è partito tutto


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Intendo una persona con cui si condividono delle progettualità. Per me sono intercambiabili perché qualsiasi tipo di rapporto si basa sul l'impegno e su dei patti espliciti ed impliciti dei membri della coppia.


ok l'impegno e i patti. e questi impegno e patti non ce li hai anche con l'amante? in maniera diversa magari... cioè il tuo amanti non lo senti il tuo compagno in qualche modo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> però scusa sbri questo non lo capisco...
> lei dice che come compagna o moglie si è sentita migliore di tante altre che magari sono pure fedeli. ok.
> però io ci leggo: ok sono una traditrice ma non ho mai fatto mancare certe cose a mio marito. e su questo pensiero concordo con lei. per questo le ho chiesto cosa vuol dire per lei essere moglie (o compagna).
> ci sono anche donne che picchiano i loro mariti (la violenza domestica mica è solo l'uomo che massacra la donna eh), o quelle che quando il marito arriva a casa lo investono di urla ed insulti, o le svilitrici (tu non sei buono a fare nulla, non vali nulla)....ne conosco una marea. e trovo molto più riprovevole una persona che tratta il coniuge così che una che lo tradisce sessualmente (e qui sembra anche affettivamente) con un'altra persona. mia personalissima opinione.



A volte si chiama soggettività e diversità di pensieri.

Ad esempio a me da fastidio di pensare che io o mia moglie togliamo del tempo o a noi o ai nostri figli per copulare con altri. 

Mentre ad altre persone non da fastidio, che problema c'è ?


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me no
> Legame, sentimento coinvolgimento non necessariamente significano amore.


mi definisci amore per te? please...


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche tu posseduta da Murena?
> 
> 
> paura


non ho capito...sarò un po' tarda oggi....perchè paura? e chi è murena?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha detto se non ho letto male, nel caso mi scuso, che suo marito la giudica una brava moglie.
> Da qui è partito tutto


Ecco, appunto.
Mica stava giudicando la moglie di un altro.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non ho capito...sarò un po' tarda oggi....perchè paura? e chi è murena?


Lascia stare. Giochetti del forum di qualche tempo fa.
Lunga da spiegare


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha detto se non ho letto male, nel caso mi scuso, che suo marito la giudica una brava moglie.
> Da qui è partito tutto


Si vero, gli è stato chiesto anche ma continueresti ad essere considerata una brava moglie se tuo marito scoprisse.... 




Stiamo ripetendo nuovamente tutto.


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lascia stare. Giochetti del forum di qualche tempo fa.
> Lunga da spiegare


grazie della risposta...le assenze dal forum si pagano che poi non capisci più una mazza...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> Mica stava giudicando la moglie di un altro.


Ma Minerva ha commentato questo non altro se non sbaglio
ha detto di essere una moglie migliore di altre che magari non tradiscono.
Capisco che possa essere stata intesa come una provocazione. 
Non dico assolutamente che ci fosse l'intenzionalità di esserlo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se mi chiedi cosa ne pensi di un a donna che va con un uomo (generico) sposato , di certo non penso che è "troia"
> ma se la  domanda è :
> "cosa pensi di quella li che va con TUO marito ti risponderò che è "troia"...
> Il che è molto dioverso....


Appunto. Chi soffre è "autorizzato"


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata fraintesa.
> Non era mia intenzione provocare altre mogli, fedeli o meno. Ho solo detto che per mio marito io sono stata e sono una buona moglie per tutti gli aspetti che riguardano la vita familiare e di coppia. E che il fatto che tradisca non significa che io sia una pessima compagna, anzi esistono situazioni familiari in cui ci sono mogli che non tradiscono ma che fanno vedere i "sorci verdi" ai loro mariti.
> Tutto qui. Se ho offeso la sensibilità di qualcuno chiedo scusa.


Non lo matto in dubbio. Del resto se si vuole restare sposate e si ha un amante, almeno qualcosa di buono bisogna darlo al marito.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo matto in dubbio. Del resto se si vuole restare sposate e si ha un amante, almeno qualcosa di buono bisogna darlo al marito.


E all'amante.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Mio consigliere Acheo prima di leggere che mi consigli? Mi fai un sunto?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che Minerva intendesse questo
> Anche i miei gesti e le mie parole nei confronti di mio marito sono sincere senza alcun dubbio. e lui le apprezza e sono certa che è convinto di non volere una donna che non sia io.
> Ma se scoprisse?
> Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è


Tu capisci sempre:up: (o quasi :mexican. Non riesco a darti il verde :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

concordo.passerei ad altro 





Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque lei ha detto chiaro di essere stata fraintesa.
> Essù, chiudiamo l'incidente


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :diffi:


:up: quoto pure l'espressione


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe, io credo di capire perchè non capisci quello che ti dice Minerva.
> Tu concepisci il tradimento come possibile, normale. Di conseguenza le menzogne di contorno non ti impressionano più di tanto perchè le dai per scontate, finalizzate a e riesci a delimitare la loro portata.
> Chi non ha il tuo sentire ... non può farlo.
> Se nello stesso giorno mio marito mi dice che mi ama e poi va in palestra... e scopro che invece di andare in palestra è stato con l'amante, tutto quello che ha detto in quella giornata per me è menzogna, o può esserlo.
> E come potrei del resto stabilire cosa è menzogna e cosa è verità?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mio consigliere Acheo prima di leggere che mi consigli? Mi fai un sunto?



Bhe... allora fiammetta.... i traditi si offendono se scrivono i traditori.

I traditori si offendono se scrivono i traditi, e tra una baldracca troia di cui esiste anche un 3D apposito dove votare siamo fermi sempre sulle stessa tematica, cioè Sayuri scrive e noi capiamo ceci per fagioli, e questo indipendentemente se siamo traditi traditori  o troie o baldracche o cornutazzi.

Però qua mi dovete pagare, prima eliade dopo cocco-gas adesso tu!

Business !


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


>


hai detto sono una moglie migliore di molte altre al che ho risposto di non metterlo in dubbio e se per tuo marito la lealtà era un optional eri perfetta.
mi pare fosse tutto in tema.
ma , ripeto, chiarito il punto non mi fossilizzerei più su queste questioni.
 ti sei presentata, piacere di conoscerti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Intendo una persona con cui si condividono delle progettualità. Per me sono intercambiabili perché qualsiasi tipo di rapporto si basa sul l'impegno e su dei patti espliciti ed impliciti dei membri della coppia.


OK e tra i vostri patti (sposati o no non me ne frega nulla, ma da sposati è esplicito) c'è anche la fedeltà, la lealtà, la sincerità? Quel che c'è tra queste cose credi che sia fondamentale o secondario per tuo marito-compagno?


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.


Che ti sto sulle palle l'ho capito.
Mi sembri anche leggermente paranoica nell'interpretare cose che non erano nelle mie intenzioni.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto sono una moglie migliore di molte altre al che ho risposto di non metterlo in dubbio e se per tuo marito la lealtà era un optional eri perfetta.
> mi pare fosse tutto in tema.
> ma , ripeto, chiarito il punto non mi fossilizzerei più su queste questioni.
> ti sei presentata, piacere di conoscerti



Ho visto l'errore!!!! lo hai corretto! non vale! 

Dillo dillo che tanto pèciare non è manco riesci a scriverlo:carneval:


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto sono una moglie migliore di molte altre al che ho risposto di non metterlo in dubbio e se per tuo marito la lealtà era un optional eri perfetta.
> mi pare fosse tutto in tema.
> ma , ripeto, chiarito il punto non mi fossilizzerei più su queste questioni.
> ti sei presentata, piacere di conoscerti



ma quali altre mogli?
cosa se ne può sapere?
nessuno sa realmente come stanno le cose, dall'esterno, secondo me


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho letto tutto il 3d ma non ho letto una cosa del genere.
> Ho solo letto che per suo marito è una buona moglie, MAGARI meglio di altre che NON tradiscono (quindi a prescindere migliori di chi invece tradisce).
> E' un dato di fatto che lei ha portato ad esempio.
> Non ha assolutamente detto che è migliore di.
> ...


Grazie Tebe  <3


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> però scusa sbri questo non lo capisco...
> lei dice che come compagna o moglie si è sentita migliore di tante altre che magari sono pure fedeli. ok.
> però io ci leggo: ok sono una traditrice ma non ho mai fatto mancare certe cose a mio marito. e su questo pensiero concordo con lei. per questo le ho chiesto cosa vuol dire per lei essere moglie (o compagna).
> ci sono anche donne che picchiano i loro mariti (la violenza domestica mica è solo l'uomo che massacra la donna eh), o quelle che quando il marito arriva a casa lo investono di urla ed insulti, o le svilitrici (tu non sei buono a fare nulla, non vali nulla)....ne conosco una marea. e trovo molto più riprovevole una persona che tratta il coniuge così che una che lo tradisce sessualmente (e qui sembra anche affettivamente) con un'altra persona. mia personalissima opinione.


Questo si chiama "benaltrismo" ovvero quando si dice che una cosa sbagliata elencarne altre 10 sbagliate o ancor peggiori. Prendere a sberle i figli una volta alla settimana è meglio che prenderle a bastonate tutti i giorni. Catalano è morto da poco.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Che ti sto sulle palle l'ho capito.
> Mi sembri anche leggermente paranoica nell'interpretare cose che non erano nelle mie intenzioni.



Non conosci assolutamente Sbriciolata. Stavolta hai capito male.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.





Minerva ha detto:


> forse in molte cose, esclusa la lealtà.ma se per tuo marito questo è un optional sei perfetta





free ha detto:


> ma quali altre mogli?
> cosa se ne può sapere?
> nessuno sa realmente come stanno le cose, dall'esterno, secondo me


questo era.


ma che c'entra free:singleeye:


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo era.
> 
> 
> ma che c'entra free:singleeye:




ormai...


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok l'impegno e i patti. e questi impegno e patti non ce li hai anche con l'amante? in maniera diversa magari... cioè il tuo amanti non lo senti il tuo compagno in qualche modo?


Ecco brava! Mi ero interrotta prima, ma desideravo dire proprio questo. Che c'è un impegno e un patto implicito ed esplicito anche tra amanti. L'amante non lo sento compagno, lo sento proprio amante perché manca la condivisione di una quotidianità di un certo tipo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ormai...


stai sempre in mezzo.ti proibisco di intrufolarti nei miei post:ira:a sbafo


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si chiama "benaltrismo" ovvero quando si dice che una cosa sbagliata elencarne altre 10 sbagliate o ancor peggiori. Prendere a sberle i figli una volta alla settimana è meglio che prenderle a bastonate tutti i giorni. Catalano è morto da poco.


ma se lei e suo marito sono concordi su quello che vale nel loro rapporto...benaltrismo o meno devono essere concordi loro. e poi scusate un attimo che ne sappiamo del suo matrimonio, di questo marito a cui lei dice di essere molto legata. magari sono legati affettivamente, con progettualità familiari forti ma...magari l'amore è per l'altro. oh io la vedo così...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Bhe... allora fiammetta.... i traditi si offendono se scrivono i traditori.
> 
> I traditori si offendono se scrivono i traditi, e tra una baldracca troia di cui esiste anche un 3D apposito dove votare siamo fermi sempre sulle stessa tematica, cioè Sayuri scrive e noi capiamo ceci per fagioli, e questo indipendentemente se siamo traditi traditori  o troie o baldracche o cornutazzi.
> 
> ...


Ti faccio un bonifico manda i il codice iban  i traditori e traditi si offendono talvolta a prescindere quindi passo oltre... Non mi piace appellare nessuna  Troia o baldracca, non ho giudicato così nemmeno le amanti dei miei due ex ( e nemmeno le conoscevo di vista) quindi per me il caso è chiuso però vado a cercar i il 3D donde estas??? Sayuri per quanto abbia l'onere di tradire il marito  e il peso morale che comunque ciò comporta a me ha incuriosito perché mi è sembrato dal primo post di presentazione che ponesse  il marito e l'amante sullo stesso piano (affettivo) e mi sono chiesta la domanda delle domande  è possibile amare 2 persone contemporaneamente ??? O forse non si ama in realtà nessuna delle due sinceramente ???  Per quanto riguarda il suo comportamento mi sembra sia stata adeguatamente equilibrata visto che ha subito giudizi anche esecrabili ... Io al posto suo un bel MVFC a qualcuno lo avrei pure scritto :mexican:


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo matto in dubbio. Del resto se si vuole restare sposate e si ha un amante, almeno qualcosa di buono bisogna darlo al marito.


Comunque non do di più da quando ho l'amante. Anzi pensa,è successo il contrario...


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto sono una moglie migliore di molte altre al che ho risposto di non metterlo in dubbio e se per tuo marito la lealtà era un optional eri perfetta.
> mi pare fosse tutto in tema.
> ma , ripeto, chiarito il punto non mi fossilizzerei più su queste questioni.
> ti sei presentata, piacere di conoscerti


Aahhahah  piacere mio


----------



## stellina (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ecco brava! Mi ero interrotta prima, ma desideravo dire proprio questo. Che c'è un impegno e un patto implicito ed esplicito anche tra amanti. L'amante non lo sento compagno, lo sento proprio amante perché manca la condivisione di una quotidianità di un certo tipo.


mi permetto di farti una domanda...non hai pensato in un qualche modo bizzarro di intraprendere una qualsiasi quotidianità o condivisione di qualcosa con lui? in effetti sono molti anni, avrete delle vostre routine immagino...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no non lo era. Stava sulla difensiva e ha voluto sottolineare di essere una moglie migliore di tante altre fedeli. Rapportandosi in queso modo è stata un po' provocatoria. A me sarebbe risultata arrogante anche senza l'aggettivo fedeli, pensa un po'. Inutile nascondersi dietro i fili d'erba.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Comunque non do di più da quando ho l'amante. Anzi pensa,è successo il contrario...


pensa allora quanti scemi ci sono al mondo


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Comunque non do di più da quando ho l'amante. Anzi pensa,è successo il contrario...



ora quindi sei meno migliore?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ora quindi sei meno migliore?


Ora qua o ora la?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ora quindi sei meno migliore?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ora qua o ora la?



col marito, no?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> pensa allora quanti scemi ci sono al mondo



:inlove:


Mi scappò non resistetti, non c'è la feci, partì a razzo, solo si mise.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> col marito, no?



Si chiama discriminazione, sei razzista d'altronde. :up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ora quindi sei meno migliore?


penso che potrei essere migliore come moglie, se solo mi sforzassi di non rompere troppo le balle .ma ahimé i buoni propositi decadono al momento in cui ti accorgi che la piega pefetta del ciuffo da emo ha preso umidità di quella pioggerellina bastarda e lui si permette di non capire il dramma


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> pensa allora quanti scemi ci sono al mondo


Non sai quant'è vero.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che potrei essere migliore come moglie, se solo mi sforzassi di non rompere troppo le balle .ma ahimé i buoni propositi decadono al momento in cui ti accorgi che la piega pefetta del ciuffo da emo ha preso umidità di quella pioggerellina bastarda e lui si permette di non capire il dramma



Secondo me s'arrabbia perchè lui è pelato......

Tu non capisci Minerva.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> col marito, no?



panterella....ma dici che lo stambecco in piedi entra dalla porta di casa..o si sdraia??perche'le ha belle lunghe....poi magari bacia pure la dolce meta'...ignaro di cosa sia penetrato in quella bocca...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

ma lui non si arrabbia per nulla...non capisce la mia sofferenzaXD





Acheo ha detto:


> Secondo me s'arrabbia perchè lui è pelato......
> 
> Tu non capisci Minerva.


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mi permetto di farti una domanda...non hai pensato in un qualche modo bizzarro di intraprendere una qualsiasi quotidianità o condivisione di qualcosa con lui? in effetti sono molti anni, avrete delle vostre routine immagino...


Abbiamo una nostra routine e una condivisione di cose. Gli anni non sono poi così tanti, Lothar ha esagerato non so sulla base di cosa. Non sto qui a scrivere cosa, lo posso fare in privato se ti va. Vedi, credo che ascoltando le persone si possano conoscere e capire molte dinamiche del tradimento, capire cosa sta nella testa di chi tradisce. Ma è più facile partire con giudizi e offese.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> panterella....ma dici che lo stambecco in piedi entra dalla porta di casa..o si sdraia??perche'le ha belle lunghe....poi magari bacia pure la dolce meta'...ignaro di cosa sia penetrato in quella bocca...



D'altronde quando scrive spider le bocche si spalancano, si scrive baldracca e si spalancano si scrive troia e si spalancano. L'itagliano scritto e penetrato si spalanca anche... nella sua più misera essenza di una parvenza d'uomo. 


Udite udite il cornutazzo ha scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lui non si arrabbia per nulla...non capisce la mia sofferenzaXD



E c'hai pure ragione. solo che io pensavo, come fa a capire la tua sofferenza se è pelato?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> panterella....ma dici che lo stambecco in piedi entra dalla porta di casa..o si sdraia??perche'le ha belle lunghe....poi magari bacia pure la dolce meta'...ignaro di cosa sia penetrato in quella bocca...



però dai pure tu torni a casa sfranto da mille avventure, no?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Abbiamo una nostra routine e una condivisione di cose. Gli anni non sono poi così tanti, Lothar ha esagerato non so sulla base di cosa. Non sto qui a scrivere cosa, lo posso fare in privato se ti va. Vedi, credo che ascoltando le persone si possano conoscere e capire molte dinamiche del tradimento, capire cosa sta nella testa di chi tradisce. Ma è più facile partire con giudizi e offese.


Ma un po tutti o quasi possiamo essere traditori o traditi.

Solo che mai nessuno ammetterebbe degli errori di base, d'altronde a tutti sta bene la propria vita. Fino a quando non ci si scontra con situazioni che non puoi evitare.


----------



## Sayuri (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però dai pure tu torni a casa sfranto da mille avventure, no?


Cornuto pure lui!
Ragazzi passo e chiudo! Mi avete rotto le palle!


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sai quant'è vero.


lo so, ne faccio parte



Acheo ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io ti lovvo :inlove:



Sayuri ha detto:


> Vedi, credo che ascoltando le persone si possano conoscere e capire molte dinamiche del tradimento, capire cosa sta nella testa di chi tradisce. Ma è più facile partire con giudizi e offese.


ma perchè invece che spiegarlo a noi non lo spieghi a tuo marito coesa c'è nella testa di chi tradisce?
come esperimento eh, per capire le dinamiche, la condivisione.
non capisco perchè tenere tutta questa segretezza. condividi con lui


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però dai pure tu torni a casa *sfranto* da mille avventure, no?



Stavo pensando ad oscuro


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Cornuto pure lui!
> Ragazzi passo e chiudo! Mi avete rotto le palle!



auahahaahahaahhahaahahaa


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Sayuri ha detto:


> Cornuto pure lui!
> Ragazzi passo e chiudo! Mi avete rotto le palle!


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ma un po tutti o quasi possiamo essere traditori o traditi.
> 
> Solo che mai nessuno ammetterebbe degli errori di base, d'altronde a tutti sta bene la propria vita. Fino a quando non ci si scontra con situazioni che non puoi evitare.


prima o poi la vita presenta il conto!!!


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Cornuto pure lui!
> Ragazzi passo e chiudo! Mi avete rotto le palle!


ma nooooooooooooooooo   :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> prima o poi la vita presenta il conto!!!


Esatto, dopo avranno the balls per presentarsi come si presentano qua?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> prima o poi la vita presenta il conto!!!


Karma?  Mah, a vedere come va il mondo da milioni di anni non ne sarei poi così sicuro, sai? Pare che il male trionfi molto più del bene e i furbi la facciano franca troppe volte per poterci noi buoni vomitevolmente sdolcinati e moralisti sentire rassicurati ....


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma nooooooooooooooooo   :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però dai pure tu torni a casa sfranto da mille avventure, no?




mica tutti i mercoledi' dalle.....alle.........e poi nessuna mi infila in niente,ne oralmente,ne analmente...
pero'immagina Panther........che bel bacio...''ma amore cosa hai bevuto stasera???''---------

scusa Say...nn resistevo...


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Esatto, dopo avranno the balls per presentarsi come si presentano qua?



Ma ffffffffffigurati,passa tutta la boria!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Karma?  Mah, a vedere come va il mondo da milioni di anni non ne sarei poi così sicuro, sai? Pare che il male trionfi molto più del bene e i furbi la facciano franca troppe volte per potersi noi sentire rassicurati ....



E la vecchiaia dove la metti?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica tutti i mercoledi' dalle.....alle.........*e poi nessuna mi infila in niente*,ne oralmente,ne analmente...
> pero'immagina Panther........che bel bacio...''ma amore cosa hai bevuto stasera???''---------
> 
> scusa Say...nn resistevo...


Neppure una suppostina quando hai il mal di gola o,la febbere alta? No? :rotfl::up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica tutti i mercoledi' dalle.....alle.........e poi nessuna mi infila in niente,ne oralmente,ne analmente...
> pero'immagina Panther........che bel bacio...''ma amore cosa hai bevuto stasera???''---------
> 
> scusa Say...nn resistevo...


tu dopo quante ore baci tua moglie dopo avere fatto sesso orale con la tua amante?
te li lavi io denti?
I gargarismi?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> E la vecchiaia dove la metti?


cazzo si, vedi il povero Giulio Andreotti è morto tra sofferenze atroci ....:carneval:


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

se ne è andata, questi traditori non hanno più il fisico di una volta :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> se ne è andata, questi traditori non hanno più il fisico di una volta :incazzato:


voi fedeli siete troppi ultimamente.
Paura.


fifa


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu dopo quante ore baci tua moglie dopo avere fatto sesso orale con la tua amante?
> te li lavi io denti?
> I gargarismi?


è chiaro che lothar il magnifico non pratica sesso orale con la sua amante


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Karma?  Mah, a vedere come va il mondo da milioni di anni non ne sarei poi così sicuro, sai? Pare che il male trionfi molto più del bene e i furbi la facciano franca troppe volte per poterci noi buoni vomitevolmente sdolcinati e moralisti sentire rassicurati ....



ma tu non eri un traditore??:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu dopo quante ore baci tua moglie dopo avere fatto sesso orale con la tua amante?
> te li lavi io denti?
> I gargarismi?


Lothar non è il tipo di uomo che lecca. Si fa succhiare ma non lecca. Non lo farebbe proprio per rispetto alla moglie. Ne sono certo. e sono serio. Consoco altri serial trombadors vecchi stampo fatti così.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> cazzo si, vedi il povero Giulio Andreotti è morto tra sofferenze atroci ....:carneval:


Eh ma tu eri dentro il caro Giulio? 

I conti in una maniera o nell'altra si pagano, ciò non vuol dire che li pagherai a qualcuno/a ma a se stessi sono sicuro che il conto verrà chiesto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è chiaro che lothar il magnifico non pratica sesso orale con la sua amante


ma lothar parla al telefono, chatta, al massimo citofona


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> se ne è andata, questi traditori non hanno più il fisico di una volta :incazzato:


auhauahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar non è il tipo di uomo che lecca. Si fa succhiare ma non lecca. Non lo farebbe proprio per rispetto alla moglie. Ne sono certo. e sono serio. Consoco altri serial trombadors vecchi stampo fatti così.



Sto morendo!! dalle risate.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Karma?  Mah, a vedere come va il mondo da milioni di anni non ne sarei poi così sicuro, sai? Pare che il male trionfi molto più del bene e i furbi la facciano franca troppe volte per poterci noi buoni vomitevolmente sdolcinati e moralisti sentire rassicurati ....


Pare....hai scritto bene....pare,per esperienza penso che invece (premetto che non sono credente quindi la religione non c'entra nulla)dopo tutto un susseguirsi di cose..chi sbaglia prima o poi in qualche modo paga!!


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lothar parla al telefono, chatta, al massimo citofona


manda anche fiori virtuali che sono di una galanteria senza confini


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è chiaro che lothar il magnifico *non pratica sesso orale con la sua amante*



ma perchè non è capace?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu non eri un traditore??:singleeye:


Ci stiamo confondendo. Io parlo del male in assoluto in risposta all'affermazione per cui nella vita chi provoca dolore la paga prima o poi. Era questo il mio pensiero: non credo che si esca pari, credo che l'impunità prevalga da sempre.
Quanto a me, ho tradito, ho scontato la mia pena, ho pagato il mio prezzo e cerco di rigare diritto. Diciamo che sono passato per Delitto e Castigo e sono ancora vivo. Sono stato molto fortunato. Ma non è per me. stop


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar non è il tipo di uomo che lecca. Si fa succhiare ma non lecca. Non lo farebbe proprio per rispetto alla moglie. Ne sono certo. e sono serio. Consoco altri serial trombadors vecchi stampo fatti così.



porca puttana.
Ma che tipo di donna acceterebbe una cosa del genere?
Una morta di solo cazzo.

No dai. Lothar secondo me lecca.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu dopo quante ore baci tua moglie dopo avere fatto sesso orale con la tua amante?
> te li lavi io denti?
> I gargarismi?


donna non ti impicciare, e non fare l'avvocato del diavolo,la jap sa difendersi benissimo da sola....se continui ti mando la sindrome dell'astinenza prolungata


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> manda anche fiori virtuali che sono di una galanteria senza confini


poi sai come le ammazza intrattenendole ...ehi, te ne dico una.... sai che esistono le ginocchiere per il sesso orale?da fe a bo son passato da ma a 400 all'ora
:sbatti:


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè non è capace?


ha più volte sottolineato il concetto che una traditrice che pratica sesso orale con l'amante è una troia.
quindi, se tanto mi da tanto, micione non pratica l'atto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ci stiamo confondendo. Io parlo del male in assoluto in risposta all'affermazione per cui nella vita chi provoca dolore la paga prima o poi. Era questo il mio pensiero: non credo che si esca pari, credo che l'impunità prevalga da sempre.
> Quanto a me, ho tradito, ho scontato la mia pena, ho pagato il mio prezzo e cerco di rigare diritto. Diciamo che sono passato per Delitto e Castigo e sono ancora vivo. Sono stato molto fortunato. Ma non è per me. stop



Sei una grande persona, da quello che leggo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna non ti impicciare, e non fare l'avvocato del diavolo,la jap sa difendersi benissimo da sola....se continui *ti mando la sindrome dell'astinenza prolungata*



ormai...più di così...

Sigh e sob


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi sai come le ammazza intrattenendole ...ehi, te ne dico una.... sai che esistono le ginocchiere per il sesso orale?da fe a bo son passato da ma a 400 all'ora
> :sbatti:


c'è sempre da imparare


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar non è il tipo di uomo che lecca. Si fa succhiare ma non lecca. Non lo farebbe proprio per rispetto alla moglie. Ne sono certo. e sono serio. Consoco altri serial trombadors vecchi stampo fatti così.


Come non lecca???Che pena provo nei confronti delle amanti..


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Pare....hai scritto bene....pare,per esperienza penso che invece (premetto che non sono credente quindi la religione non c'entra nulla)dopo tutto un susseguirsi di cose..chi sbaglia prima o poi in qualche modo paga!!


Ti auguro e mi auguro anche io che tu abbia ragione. Putroppo la storia dell'umanità è lì, basta ripercorrerla. La cronaca pure, e anche quella è disponibile nelle emeroteche.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè non è capace?



no Tebina ...non e'consentito dalla fede...orale e anale vade retro...si danno due colpi e stop,per procreare ovvio...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi sai come le ammazza intrattenendole ...ehi, te ne dico una.... sai che esistono le ginocchiere per il sesso orale?da fe a bo son passato da ma a 400 all'ora
> :sbatti:



auahhahahahahaahahahahahahahah l'ho letta tre volte ad occhi spalancati!!!!! madò


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> c'è sempre da imparare


buonanotte. se ancora non lo avevi letto da lui ...che ti devo dire. passami ringhio và


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Tebina ...non e'consentito dalla fede...orale e anale vade retro...si danno due colpi e stop,per procreare ovvio...


Eppure l'altro giorno quando abbiamo fatto da fe a bo mi sembrava che tu...



:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Tebina ...non e'consentito dalla fede...orale e anale vade retro...si danno due colpi e stop,per procreare ovvio...


Dimmi che scherzi.. dimmelo per piacere.


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

fra lothar


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lothar non è il tipo di uomo che lecca. Si fa succhiare ma non lecca. Non lo farebbe proprio per rispetto alla moglie. Ne sono certo. e sono serio. Consoco altri serial trombadors vecchi stampo fatti così.


....

Vabbè. Ammettiamo per amore di discussione che sia vero. Quindi la moglie che magari glielo prende in bocca, non sa che giusto qualche tempo prima lui l'ha ficcato nel culo di qualche "troia" rimorchiata su un sito d'incontri. Bel rispetto, sicuramente.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Vabbè. Ammettiamo per amore di discussione che sia vero. Quindi la moglie che magari glielo prende in bocca, magari non sa che giusto qualche tempo prima lui l'ha ficcato nel culo di qualche "troia" rimorchiata su un sito d'incontri. Bel rispetto, sicuramente.



lothar non ama l'anal


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar non ama l'anal


è contro natura.
Tra l'altro.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ormai...più di così...
> 
> Sigh e sob


Tebe non scherzo affatto..ho appena salutato l'ex diavolo n2 di paese....be'mi fa'''Lothar mi vergogno a dire da quanto non lo faccio''.......io ho buona memoria e sparo''gennaio 2011,mi scrivesti che l'avevi fatto finalemente con la moglie''...cazzo Tebe...mi fa'''vero''..................ma si puo'?????parliamo di 15 mesi senza!!!!e guarda che un bel uomo..ricco.. e importante......mica un patacca


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è contro natura.
> Tra l'altro.


vero e'roba da gay.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> fra lothar


O esco dal forum o schiatto di brutto.:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar non ama l'anal


Pensa che stronzo. E allora nella figa, dai.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Vabbè. Ammettiamo per amore di discussione che sia vero. Quindi la moglie che magari glielo prende in bocca, non sa che giusto qualche tempo prima lui l'ha ficcato nel culo di qualche "troia" rimorchiata su un sito d'incontri. Bel rispetto, sicuramente.


L'ha ficcato senz'altro col profiliattico, quindi è perfettamente asettico.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe non scherzo affatto..ho appena salutato l'ex diavolo n2 di paese....be'mi fa'''Lothar mi vergogno a dire da quanto non lo faccio''.......io ho buona memoria e sparo''gennaio 2011,mi scrivesti che l'avevi fatto finalemente con la moglie''...cazzo Tebe...mi fa'''vero''..................ma si puo'?????parliamo di 15 mesi senza!!!!e guarda che un bel uomo..ricco.. e importante......mica un patacca



chissà quando finirà la mia astinenza da man.


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ....
> 
> la moglie che magari glielo prende in bocca, non sa che giusto qualche tempo prima lui l'ha ficcato nel culo di qualche "troia" rimorchiata su un sito d'incontri..


adoro la tua sintesi


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Dimmi che scherzi.. dimmelo per piacere.



daiiiiiiiii...Ultimo..a forza di pescare,ti sei intonnato??????????


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ha ficcato senz'altro col profiliattico, quindi è perfettamente asettico.


Ne sapete più voi che lo stesso Lothar.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti auguro e mi auguro anche io che tu abbia ragione. Putroppo la storia dell'umanità è lì, basta ripercorrerla. La cronaca pure, e anche quella è disponibile nelle emeroteche.


Della storia dell'umanità abbiamo un riassunto...della cronaca anche..non ne sono sicura perchè io SONO NESSUNO,lo ammetto,ma approfondendo ogni situazione penso che ci siano risvolti che non conosciamo


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiiiiiii...Ultimo..a forza di pescare,ti sei intonnato??????????



 no è che sto morendo dalle risate, ho le lacrime...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Vabbè. Ammettiamo per amore di discussione che sia vero. Quindi la moglie che magari glielo prende in bocca, non sa che giusto qualche tempo prima lui l'ha ficcato nel culo di qualche "troia" rimorchiata su un sito d'incontri. Bel rispetto, sicuramente.


pensandoci credo che consiglierò e metterò in pratica un piccolo necessaire all'ingresso di casa con sterilizzatore di pene ,bocca e corpo in genere .abluzioni , pediluvio e shampoo solo per dire come stai, come è andata oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'ha ficcato senz'altro col profiliattico, quindi è perfettamente asettico.


La moglie ne sarebbe sicuramente rassicurata ma non credo che l'uso del
preservativo per lei sarebbe la discriminante nel decidere di non di non staccargli l'arnese a morsi, sai?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chissà quando finirà la mia astinenza da man.


lo stesso giorno che finira la mia da xxxxx....penso presto...dai Tebe..che li fottiamo..


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Della storia dell'umanità abbiamo un riassunto...della cronaca anche..non ne sono sicura perchè io SONO NESSUNO,lo ammetto,ma approfondendo ogni situazione penso che ci siano risvolti che non conosciamo


Purtroppo al di là del sarcasmo, che comprendo, non leggo un briciolo di corrispondenza ai fatti nella tua replica alla mia osservazione. ne riparliamo quando mi proti fatti, magari senza sarcasmo, grazie. Sono certo che stilerai una lista lunghissima. Ripasso lunedì a rileggere


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci credo che consiglierò e metterò in pratica un piccolo necessaire all'ingresso di casa con sterilizzatore di pene ,bocca e corpo in genere .abluzioni , pediluvio e shampoo solo per dire come stai, come è andata oggi?



Non so se ridere o scrivermela questa. ok deciso so cosa fare, dirlo a Sbri.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La moglie ne sarebbe sicuramente rassicurata ma non credo che l'uso del
> preservativo per lei sarebbe la discriminante nel decidere di non di non staccargli l'arnese a morsi, sai?


Questo è un discorso diverso, ma sino ad adesso lo attaccavate in branco sulla promiscuità come fonte di trasmissone di malattie. Ora cambiano le difese in corso di giudizio, spiega un pò buon uomo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo al di là del sarcasmo, che comprendo, non leggo un briciolo di corrispondenza ai fatti nella tua replica alla mia osservazione. ne riparliamo quando mi proti fatti, magari senza sarcasmo, grazie. Sono certo che stilerai una lista lunghissima. Ripasso lunedì a rileggere



Ti basta il mio esempio? quello posso riportare, io sto bene, ma mia moglie sta bene? io lo spero, ma non sono tanto sicuro eh.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo al di là del sarcasmo, che comprendo, non leggo un briciolo di corrispondenza ai fatti nella tua replica alla mia osservazione. ne riparliamo quando mi proti fatti, magari senza sarcasmo, grazie. Sono certo che stilerai una lista lunghissima. Ripasso lunedì a rileggere


SARCASMO?Dove l'hai visto?perchè?non credo di aver voglia di stilare una lista...spero di passare il week end a fare altro


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La moglie ne sarebbe sicuramente rassicurata ma non credo che l'uso del
> preservativo per lei sarebbe la discriminante nel decidere di non di non staccargli l'arnese a morsi, sai?



bè, ma vale per tutti, no?
perchè te la pigli col povero Lothar?


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> metterò in pratica un piccolo necessaire all'ingresso di casa con sterilizzatore di pene ,bocca e corpo in genere



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ti basta il mio esempio? quello posso riportare, io sto bene, ma mia moglie sta bene? io lo spero, ma non sono tanto sicuro eh.


hai letto sarcasmo in ciò che ho scritto?mah?!?!?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma vale per tutti, no?
> perchè te la pigli col povero Lothar?


perché in quel momento era quello da prendere a calci mentre era per terra ...


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> perché in quel momento era quello da prendere a calci mentre era per terra ...



ma no dai, che Lothar non è mai per terra!


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar ha il dono della leggerezza, bisogna riconoscerglielo.dice cose terribili ma non riesco a prenderlo mai troppo sul serio



Hellseven ha detto:


> perché in quel momento era quello da prendere a calci mentre era per terra ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma vale per tutti, no?
> perchè te la pigli col povero Lothar?



Mia cara, Joey e'impotente da una vita,e allora si infervora..ma non sono che io mica sono la giaguara..ci riso sopra:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Hai un grande dono


Anche se fatico a considerare l'allergia alla chiarezza come un dono, ti ringrazio per il pensiero.


C'è da dire che sei più importante per quello che rappresnti rispetto a quello che sei in carne, ossa e corna, perchè sei la pietra focaia che dà fuoco alle polveri per alcuni e l'acqua cheta che rode i ponti per altri.

Delle molte persone che stimoli -forumisticamente parlando- troverai gran séguito nei montati, nei morbidi, nei mordaci, nei morigerati e nei mortificati.
I montati, quelli che vivono nella loro perenne fase anale, ti vedono come il moloch vivente della infedeltà patita e sarai per essi la cloaca nella quale rigettare tutto il veleno e l'acredine dei loro corpi martoriati, e sarai bersagliata di contumelie sboccate assieme alla bottiglia dello Jagermeister e alla slitta di Babbo Natale.
I morbidi, _paraculiatori paraculiis_ secondo Linneo, ti ergeranno a idolo per esemplificare, nei tuoi eroismi, le loro subdole tresche, facendole diventare sia un mezzo gaudio per il male che vi accomuna, sia la presentazione che ti fa associare all'escusivo country club dei superman edonisti.
I mordaci ti sezioneranno invece come una macchina anatomica più per farti a brandelli, sorridendo e mangiando bomboloni alla crema, che per farti diventare un'istruttiva opera di Hirst.
I morigerati avranno sempre troppo da fare per accorgersi che sei troppo come loro per non dileggiarti e scuotere la testa, affranti, per quello che avresti potuto essere se solo anche a te fossero mancate sia le occasioni che la sfacciataggine, proprio come quest'ultima mancò a loro, quando potevano, ed ora che vorrebbero, invece, mancano di occasioni.
Poi ci sono i mortificati, quelli eternamente piagnoni, che sono ben riconoscibili per il cilicio che si stringono ad ogni post che vergano col sangue, ecco, loro non possono giudicarti, nè conoscerti, nè aver sentito dire di te e neppure di una che ti assomiglia, quindi si asterranno da tutto, mentre piangeranno per sè stessi, facendo finta di parlare di te.

Ovviamente questi sono tutti, ma proprio tutti, i tipi possibili di persone stimolabili, ed altri non ne esistono, oppure, anche se esistessero, non sarebbero in questo forum, oppure ancora, se anche ce ne fosse qualcuno, probabilmente direi che non esisterebbero o non sarebbero qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso, ma sino ad adesso lo attaccavate in branco sulla promiscuità come fonte di trasmissone di malattie. Ora cambiano le difese in corso di giudizio, spiega un pò buon uomo?


Io al Micione sul fronte malattie non ho davvero mai detto "a" nè da solo nè accompagnato. Boh.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> SARCASMO?Dove l'hai visto?perchè?non credo di aver voglia di stilare una lista...spero di passare il week end a fare altro





Camomilla ha detto:


> hai letto sarcasmo in ciò che ho scritto?mah?!?!?


Claudio io non mi rivolgevo a te mi rivolgevo a Camomilla. E sopratutto non mi riferivo al taridmento ma al dolore nel mondo in assoluto, provocato da comportaenti per i quali l'autore non pagherà alcun prezzo.
Posso dissentire sul fatto che voi riteniate che ogni comportamento che ferisce un altro essere umano venga punito dal temp, dal destino, dal karma, o dalla banda bassotti?
Direi che la storia ci offre migliaia di esempi della fondatezza del mio dissenso? o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma vale per tutti, no?
> perchè te la pigli col povero Lothar?


Perchè fa dei distinguo allucinanti, dai ragionamenti assurdi e sovente scrive fregnacce. Con tutto che gli voglio tttb. Ma a volte realmente è illeggibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> perché in quel momento era quello da prendere a calci mentre era per terra ...


Ahahahahahahaahahahaahahaaah!


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè fa dei distinguo allucinanti, dai ragionamenti assurdi e sovente scrive fregnacce. Con tutto che gli voglio tttb. Ma a volte realmente è illeggibile.



a lui non piace chi tradisce in modo diverso dal suo

il punto è che l'elenco delle cose da fare e non fare è piuttosto lungo, ma ha un certo filo logico, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a lui non piace chi tradisce in modo diverso dal suo
> 
> il punto è che l'elenco delle cose da fare e non fare è piuttosto lungo, ma ha un certo filo logico, secondo me


Il punto è che il Micione ragiona col culo e dice un sacco di fregnacce, però è il Micione e lo vorrei come quello zio simpatico e tutto rincitrullito che non ho mai avuto. Micio, posso chiamarti zio?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio io non mi rivolgevo a te mi rivolgevo a Camomilla. E sopratutto non mi riferivo al taridmento ma al dolore nel mondo in assoluto, provocato da comportaenti per i quali l'autore non pagherà alcun prezzo.
> Posso dissentire sul fatto che voi riteniate che ogni comportamento che ferisce un altro essere umano venga punito dal temp, dal destino, dal karma, o dalla banda bassotti?
> Direi che la storia ci offre migliaia di esempi della fondatezza del mio dissenso? o no?


E sempre questione di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto..io penso che generalmente chi sbaglia paga e non mi riferisco solo al tradimento,la storia l'hanno fatta le persone....tu che ne sai che ne è stato di ogni singola persona che ha contribuito alle nefandezze perpetrate nei secoli contro l'umanita'?eh????


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè fa dei distinguo allucinanti, dai ragionamenti assurdi e sovente scrive fregnacce. Con tutto che gli voglio tttb. Ma a volte realmente è illeggibile.


Dai smetti di fare il conformista....poi non so io ho questi pensieri..mi darebbe fastidio anche sapere che mia moglie ha baciato un'altro,prima di me..figurati poi farsi scaricare liquidi..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai smetti di fare il conformista....poi non so io ho questi pensieri..mi darebbe fastidio anche sapere che mia moglie ha baciato un'altro,prima di me..figurati poi farsi scaricare liquidi..


Vabbè, ma posso chiamarti zio?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a lui non piace chi tradisce in modo diverso dal suo
> 
> il punto è che l'elenco delle cose da fare e non fare è piuttosto lungo, ma ha un certo filo logico, secondo me


scrivo questa poi scappo...due anni fa'lasciai per strada due cose favolose,sai perche'Pantera??semplice..volevano un''menage''tipo sagauri e amante.
non ci vediamo ogni due mesi,e se non riusciamo amen...sarebbe cominciata storia.
ma io voglio pensare solo a mia moglie,per cui scappai come speedy gonzales


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma posso chiamarti zio?



salute pure te..vedo Joey,tu mi piaci perche'non la racconti...mi dispiace pero'che tu non mi creda..pensi racconti balle.e ti dico magari fosse vero...........


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè non è capace?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Lo troverà noioso


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scrivo questa poi scappo...due anni fa'lasciai per strada due cose favolose,sai perche'Pantera??semplice..volevano un''menage''tipo sagauri e amante.
> non ci vediamo ogni due mesi,e se non riusciamo amen...sarebbe cominciata storia.
> ma io voglio pensare solo a mia moglie,per cui scappai come speedy gonzales


ma chi è sagauri?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ci stiamo confondendo. Io parlo del male in assoluto in risposta all'affermazione per cui nella vita chi provoca dolore la paga prima o poi. Era questo il mio pensiero: non credo che si esca pari, credo che l'impunità prevalga da sempre.
> Quanto a me, ho tradito, ho scontato la mia pena, ho pagato il mio prezzo e cerco di rigare diritto. Diciamo che sono passato per Delitto e Castigo e sono ancora vivo. Sono stato molto fortunato. Ma non è per me. stop


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero e'roba da gay.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> salute pure te..vedo Joey,tu mi piaci perche'non la racconti...mi dispiace pero'che tu non mi creda..pensi racconti balle.e ti dico magari fosse vero...........


Eh lo so che magari fosse vero. Vabbè. Ciao zio Micione coccolone gattone.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo al di là del sarcasmo, che comprendo, non leggo un briciolo di corrispondenza ai fatti nella tua replica alla mia osservazione. ne riparliamo quando mi proti fatti, magari senza sarcasmo, grazie. Sono certo che stilerai una lista lunghissima. Ripasso lunedì a rileggere


Ma quanto mi piace il tuo modo di elaborare e di esprimerti :up:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Maggio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E sempre questione di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto..io penso che generalmente chi sbaglia paga e non mi riferisco solo al tradimento,la storia l'hanno fatta le persone....tu che ne sai che ne è stato di ogni singola persona che ha contribuito alle nefandezze perpetrate nei secoli contro l'umanita'?eh????


Camomilla, a me basta vedere cosa succede a chi ha perpetrato e continua a perpetrare nefandezze tutti i giorni a questo povero paese morente da quasi settan'anni o comunque da almeno venti: niente, non succede loro un kazzo di niente. Impunità, mantenimento dello status, del potere e dei privilegi, capacità di manipolare la verità, abuso morale delle masse. 
Che altro posso citare per convincerti che il bicchiere è ormai irrimediabilmente VUOTO,  ?
E come disse un discreto comico delle mie parti: *E ho detto tutto *
:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio io non mi rivolgevo a te mi rivolgevo a Camomilla. E sopratutto non mi riferivo al taridmento ma al dolore nel mondo in assoluto, provocato da comportaenti per i quali l'autore non pagherà alcun prezzo.
> Posso dissentire sul fatto che voi riteniate che ogni comportamento che ferisce un altro essere umano venga punito dal temp, dal destino, dal karma, o dalla banda bassotti?
> Direi che la storia ci offre migliaia di esempi della fondatezza del mio dissenso? o no?


Direi di si  comunque se devo esser punita per url sa mandatemi la banda bassotti


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scrivo questa poi scappo...due anni fa'lasciai per strada due cose favolose,sai perche'Pantera??semplice..volevano un''menage''tipo sagauri e amante.
> non ci vediamo ogni due mesi,e se non riusciamo amen...sarebbe cominciata storia.
> ma io voglio pensare solo a mia moglie,per cui scappai come speedy gonzales



noooooo!
non te ne andare che stasera sei in forma smagliante!


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è sagauri?:rotfl:



quella del mercoledì dalle alle, poi bacio al marito


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> grazie della risposta...le assenze dal forum si pagano che poi non capisci più una mazza...


Ma no è semplicissima
Joey dice Daniele vafanculo
Daniele allora dice che Joey è na murena
e da lì è nato il soprannome no?

Tutto lì...Joey Blow detto el murena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no è semplicissima
> Joey dice Daniele vafanculo
> Daniele allora dice che Joey è na murena
> e da lì è nato il soprannome no?
> ...


Ma allora raccontala tutta dai.
Murena perchè con il suo carattere leggerissimamente spinoso (joey blow) sa che attira tutte le donne tradite che in quanto stanno passando un periodo difficile sono pure facili prede incapaci di intendere e di volere come i mariti dipinti da Diletta Gauguin, e le aspetta al varco (come una murena) per scoparsele a sangue e così approfittare di loro.









però...quindi...ora mi sovviene che....





SONO TRISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Non ho superato il tradimento di mattia di quattro anni fa! Mi sembra ieriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!







Murena...Murena? Dove sei?
Ci stai?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma allora raccontala tutta dai.
> Murena perchè con il suo carattere leggerissimamente spinoso (joey blow) sa che attira tutte le donne tradite che in quanto stanno passando un periodo difficile sono pure facili prede incapaci di intendere e di volere come i mariti dipinti da Diletta Gauguin, e le aspetta al varco (come una murena) per scoparsele a sangue e così approfittare di loro.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah si ora ricordo...insomma io dimentico no i dettagli...e mi pare che la murena colpisca perchè ci sono qui dentro donne deboli e fragili, travolte dalla sciagura del tradimento, che cerchino conforto in Joey Blow tempestandolo di MP dal contenuto esplicito di richieste di sesso consolaltorio no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si ora ricordo...insomma io dimentico no i dettagli...e mi pare che la murena colpisca perchè ci sono qui dentro donne deboli e fragili, travolte dalla sciagura del tradimento, che cerchino conforto in Joey Blow tempestandolo di MP dal contenuto esplicito di richieste di sesso consolaltorio no?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Più o meno. Cioè, era più che attiravo donne in generale comunque, con il mio essere stronzo und spocchioso (cit. ma non del forum). Vabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma se lei e suo marito sono concordi su quello che vale nel loro rapporto...benaltrismo o meno devono essere concordi loro. e poi scusate un attimo che ne sappiamo del suo matrimonio, di questo marito a cui lei dice di essere molto legata. magari sono legati affettivamente, con progettualità familiari forti ma...magari l'amore è per l'altro. oh io la vedo così...


Noi ne sappiamo poco ma anche il marito non sa moltissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Comunque non do di più da quando ho l'amante. Anzi pensa,è successo il contrario...


Questo mi sembra ancor più credibile.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno. Cioè, era più che attiravo donne in generale comunque, con il mio essere stronzo und spocchioso (cit. ma non del forum). Vabbè.



posso cominciare a tempestarti di mp?

io ve lo dico. stasera sono ubriaca.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Ah, e c'era pure Mister X...


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e c'era pure Mister X...


Esatto! 
La talpa!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> posso cominciare a tempestarti di mp?
> 
> io ve lo dico. stasera sono ubriaca.


Sober only.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sober only.


ci ho provato


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli é presa male. A Sbrizio e compagnia allegra, dico. Non capitasse mai sarebbe un'eccezione, ma sai com'è, mi parrebbe più la norma. Eppoi però sono gli altri che provocano.


Come al solito dimostri di non aver capito una beneamata. Io a Sayuri ho solamente detto che suo marito giudica solo la parte che lei non nasconde. Trova il punto dove io l'ho offesa o ho obbiettato che non sia questo o quest'altro. Non l'ho mai fatto con nessuno. Lei per me può essere ASSOLUTAMENTE una buona moglie. Ciò non toglie che una sua parte è falsa e se suo marito la conoscesse potrebbe cambiare il suo giudizio.


ma tanto che te lo scrivo a fare, il punto per te è rimbeccare i miei post.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> però scusa sbri questo non lo capisco...
> lei dice che come compagna o moglie si è sentita migliore di tante altre che magari sono pure fedeli. ok.
> però io ci leggo: ok sono una traditrice ma non ho mai fatto mancare certe cose a mio marito. e su questo pensiero concordo con lei. per questo le ho chiesto cosa vuol dire per lei essere moglie (o compagna).
> ci sono anche donne che picchiano i loro mariti (la violenza domestica mica è solo l'uomo che massacra la donna eh), o quelle che quando il marito arriva a casa lo investono di urla ed insulti, o le svilitrici (tu non sei buono a fare nulla, non vali nulla)....ne conosco una marea. e trovo molto più riprovevole una persona che tratta il coniuge così che una che lo tradisce sessualmente (e qui sembra anche affettivamente) con un'altra persona. mia personalissima opinione.


tu leggi quello. A me chiunque asserisca di essere migliore di qualcun fa storcere il naso, se poi ci mette un aggettivo, che sia fedele, biondo, ignorante, elegante ... il naso mi si arriccia perchè ci vedo un attacco.
Poi sulla storia che c'è di peggio... ossignur.
Alora devo essere contenta che mio marito mi abbia tradito perchè non ha mai alzato le mani su di me? 
Allora non parliamo più di nulla: se mio marito mi mena ce n'è un altro che molesta i bambini, o che si ubriaca, o che si gioca tutto a carte.
Fino a che punto dobbiamo arrivare in basso per non vedere niente di peggio?
A me un marito che ha mentito e non ha avuto rispetto di me come PERSONA che poteva decidere della sua vita è stato sufficente, grazie.
Evidentemente Sayuri era sulla difensiva... ma è qui da mesi, sapeva a cosa si sarebbe esposta con la sua storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> *Sono una moglie migliore di molte mogli fedeli.*
> 
> 
> L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.





Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> Mica stava giudicando la moglie di un altro.


...


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbri, ribadisco il mio pensiero.
Continuo a leggere quell'affermnazione come ho spiegato prima


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

*Con tutto il rispetto...*

... cari traditori... sarete pure delle brave persone. Io qui dentro la prima litigata che ho fatto è stata per ribadire che mio marito ERA ed E' una brava persona... non metto in dubbio che lo siate voi.
Sulla genitorialità non voglio neppure avanzare un dubbio.
Ma bravi compagni di coppia... no.
Perchè mentite , nascondete e dissimulate.
Il /la vostro/a compagno/a crede che stiate facendo una cosa... invece state sgattaiolando a farne un'altra di nascosto.
Salutate affettuosamente prima di uscire di casa... e avete già prenotato il motel.
Uno si preoccupa perchè non vi trova... e avevate staccato il telefono per farvi una trombata.
Niente di grave, eh?
Però ... Cristo mica è morto di freddo.
E' una cosa ovvia come il fatto che l'acqua, da sola, non va in salita.
Se fosse tutto così pulite bello ed edificante, non vedo perchè dovreste nascondervi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... cari traditori... sarete pure delle brave persone. Io qui dentro la prima litigata che ho fatto è stata per ribadire che mio marito ERA ed E' una brava persona... non metto in dubbio che lo siate voi.
> Sulla genitorialità non voglio neppure avanzare un dubbio.
> Ma bravi compagni di coppia... no.
> Perchè mentite , nascondete e dissimulate.
> ...



olderrima i motel non si prenotano più


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, ribadisco il mio pensiero.
> Continuo a leggere quell'affermnazione come ho spiegato prima


ma è ovvio che era sulla difensiva... le hanno dato del mostro, e non so che altro. Forse credeva di essere più forte di quello che è di fronte a certi commenti. Non erano i miei commenti  però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> olderrima i motel non si prenotano più


dipende dal motel, felide furbastro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dipende dal motel, felide furbastro


a meno di Suite o camere a tema il resto non ha più bisogno di prenotazione. Una fumatori si trova sempre. 

Faranno la camera svapatori?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a meno di *Suite* o camere a tema il resto non ha più bisogno di prenotazione. Una fumatori si trova sempre.
> 
> Faranno la camera svapatori?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


seeee io ci vado quasi due volte la settimana.........poi mi tocca prostituirmi per pagare la Suite. Tzè. E considera che noi facciamo sempre a metà. E si incazza pure se una volta voglio pagare io.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a meno di Suite o camere a tema il resto non ha più bisogno di prenotazione. Una fumatori si trova sempre.
> 
> Faranno la camera svapatori?? :rotfl::rotfl:


Siete informatissimi


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> seeee io ci vado quasi due volte la settimana.........poi mi tocca prostituirmi per pagare la Suite. Tzè. E considera che noi facciamo sempre a metà. E si incazza pure se una volta voglio pagare io.


è una donna con dei princìpi che condivido... a meno che uno non sia ricco da fare schifo, nel qual caso l'applicazione dei princìpi diventa sciocca.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una donna con dei princìpi che condivido... a meno che uno non sia ricco da fare schifo, nel qual caso l'applicazione dei princìpi diventa sciocca.


Condivido pure io. 

Non sono ricco sfondato evidentemente. Ma non mi lamento...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siete informatissimi





Fiammetta ha detto:


>




Me tocca. Alla fine lei vive con la mamma la quale non vuole incontrarmi ed io vivo con la mamma di mia figlia la quale non vuole altre in casa. O motel o camporella come a 20 anni ( ed ha il suo perchè! ) o astinenza.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> seeee io ci vado quasi due volte la settimana.........poi mi tocca prostituirmi per pagare la Suite. Tzè. E considera che noi facciamo sempre a metà. E si incazza pure se una volta voglio pagare io.



Direi che ha perfettamente ragione. Non no mai capito perchè il motel lo deve pagare l'uomo soprattutto se ha famiglia ecc ecc



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una donna con dei princìpi che condivido... a meno che uno non sia ricco da fare schifo, nel qual caso l'applicazione dei princìpi diventa sciocca.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Condivido pure io.
> 
> Non sono ricco sfondato evidentemente. Ma non mi lamento...
> 
> ...


Astinenza no ... Ma non era una critica è che trovavo divertente la tua  cultura in merito


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Astinenza no ... Ma non era una critica è che trovavo divertente la tua  cultura in merito


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

si fa quello che si può. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una donna con dei princìpi che condivido... a meno che uno non sia ricco da fare schifo, nel qual caso l'applicazione dei princìpi diventa sciocca.


Pensandoci non so se cambierebbe se lui fosse ricco
il pagarecsempre il motel la cena o altro lo vivon come se mi fosse dovuto in quanto te la do. Probabilmente sbaglio, ma se vado a letto con uomo non la vivo come una concessione ma come uno scambio di conseguenza preferisco sempre o quasi dividere o alternare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensandoci non so se cambierebbe se lui fosse ricco
> il pagarecsempre il motel la cena o altro lo vivon come se mi fosse dovuto in quanto te la do. Probabilmente sbaglio, ma se vado a letto con uomo non la vivo come una concessione ma come uno scambio di conseguenza preferisco sempre o quasi dividere o alternare


Credo che per Sbri valesse anche in caso fosse lei quella molto ricca.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... cari traditori... sarete pure delle brave persone. Io qui dentro la prima litigata che ho fatto è stata per ribadire che mio marito ERA ed E' una brava persona... non metto in dubbio che lo siate voi.
> Sulla genitorialità non voglio neppure avanzare un dubbio.
> Ma bravi compagni di coppia... no.
> Perchè mentite , nascondete e dissimulate.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2013)

Motel, che bello sapere che la propria moglie o il proprio marito magari vanno in un motel e si spendono i soldi della famiglia per quello, poi dicono che non tolgono niente, falso!!! 

Sbri, io invece sono convinto che i traditori non siano solo pessimi compagni, ma anche pessime persone, in quanto possono fare ben di peggio che tradire...se hanno un qualsivoglia vantaggio.
Non c'è fiducia che tenga, per nulla!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio io non mi rivolgevo a te mi rivolgevo a Camomilla. E sopratutto non mi riferivo al taridmento ma al dolore nel mondo in assoluto, provocato da comportaenti per i quali l'autore non pagherà alcun prezzo.
> Posso dissentire sul fatto che voi riteniate che ogni comportamento che ferisce un altro essere umano venga punito dal temp, dal destino, dal karma, o dalla banda bassotti?
> Direi che la storia ci offre migliaia di esempi della fondatezza del mio dissenso? o no?



Si è vero, lo hai scritto anche chiaramente post fa...

Probabile che la storia ci offra esempi di cui tu parli, però nella mia ignoranza più profonda permettimi di dissentire in parte, perchè quei pochi ricordi che ho della storia, mi portano a pensare alle rivoluzioni, al 68 e via discorrendo..... Può essere che nel tempo e nelle cose veramente importanti alla fine è il bene che trionfa? 

Vedi ad esempio la situazione dei gay, lentamente e molto lentamente anche loro stanno vincendo le loro piccole battaglie. Questa sarà storia o no?


PS se ho scritto cazzate ne prenderò atto in considerazione alla tua o vostre risposte.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... cari traditori... sarete pure delle brave persone. Io qui dentro la prima litigata che ho fatto è stata per ribadire che mio marito ERA ed E' una brava persona... non metto in dubbio che lo siate voi.
> Sulla genitorialità non voglio neppure avanzare un dubbio.
> Ma bravi compagni di coppia... no.
> Perchè mentite , nascondete e dissimulate.
> ...


Cara Sbri,penso che il tradimento vada scisso,a seconda di come e perche'avviene.
Certo concordo che la storia tipo quella raccontata da sayuri,sia brutta,perche'trattasi di vera e propria vita parallela portata avanti da anni e anni,e a quel punto si dovrebbe avere il coraggio,e il buon gusto di fare la valigia lasciare marito e figli.Io conosco una tipa che l'ha fatto...ti stupirai quando ti diro'chi e',,in citta'e'parecchio famosa.
Una sera appena arrivata a casa ha fatto la valigia,lasciando marito e 3 figli...mica si chiama Sayuri pero'.
Altra cosa e'tradire''alla Lothar''........io non ci metto cuore,ma altro...per me e'gioco senza impegno,ti diro'che il momento piu'bello e 'la conquista,vedere quanto sono''bravo'',poi dopo mi frega niente.
Qundi mi assolvo,perche'e'peccato veniale...perche'io a casa non e'che mi tiro indietro,pensando all'''ammmoorrree''che ho fuori,io proprio la dimentico.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se fatico a considerare l'allergia alla chiarezza come un dono, ti ringrazio per il pensiero.
> 
> 
> C'è da dire che sei più importante per quello che rappresnti rispetto a quello che sei in carne, ossa e corna, perchè sei la pietra focaia che dà fuoco alle polveri per alcuni e l'acqua cheta che rode i ponti per altri.
> ...



Mi faccio forza nello scrivere perchè mentre lo faccio sorrido, sorrido per quello che hai scritto, sorrido e mi faccio forza perchè spesso mi hai scritto che sono un bravo ragazzo, quindi in parte mi sento considerato.....e......... stavolta ridendo scrivo- rabby sei un mito!


Sbri rabby non vuole che io lo chiami così, uff... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Sbri,penso che il tradimento vada scisso,a seconda di come e perche'avviene.
> Certo concordo che la storia tipo quella raccontata da sayuri,sia brutta,perche'trattasi di vera e propria vita parallela portata avanti da anni e anni,e a quel punto si dovrebbe avere il coraggio,e il buon gusto di fare la valigia lasciare marito e figli.Io conosco una tipa che l'ha fatto...ti stupirai quando ti diro'chi e',,in citta'e'parecchio famosa.
> Una sera appena arrivata a casa ha fatto la valigia,lasciando marito* e 3 figli.*..mica si chiama Sayuri pero'.
> Altra cosa e'tradire''alla Lothar''........io non ci metto cuore,ma altro...per me e'gioco senza impegno,ti diro'che il momento piu'bello e 'la conquista,vedere quanto sono''bravo'',poi dopo mi frega niente.
> Qundi mi assolvo,perche'e'peccato veniale...perche'io a casa non e'che mi tiro indietro,pensando all'''ammmoorrree''che ho fuori,io proprio la dimentico.


questo per me è molto peggio però.
quasi preferisco la vita parallela ad una donna che abbandona i figli perché non è chiarezza ma profondo egoismo.
se decidi per la trasparenza devi(devi) pensare ad una soluzione equilibrata per loro insieme con il padre...non li molli per la fregola del nuovo amore.
ma pensa te


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo per me è molto peggio però.
> quasi preferisco la vita parallela ad una donna che abbandona i figli perché non è chiarezza ma profondo egoismo.
> se decidi per la trasparenza devi(devi) pensare ad una soluzione equilibrata per loro insieme con il padre...non li molli per la fregola del nuovo amore.
> ma pensa te


lo so Mini e'vero..pero'ho estremizzato appositamente...pero'non capisco queste donnette,che passano la vita a afre l'amante,Io ne ho conosciuta una che le batte tutte..amante da 20 anni..:mrgreen:si puo'mia cara???


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

evidentemente sì.





lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so Mini e'vero..pero'ho estremizzato appositamente...pero'non capisco queste donnette,che passano la vita a afre l'amante,Io ne ho conosciuta una che le batte tutte..amante da 20 anni..:mrgreen:si puo'mia cara???


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si è vero, lo hai scritto anche chiaramente post fa...
> 
> Probabile che la storia ci offra esempi di cui tu parli, però nella mia ignoranza più profonda permettimi di dissentire in parte, perchè quei pochi ricordi che ho della storia, mi portano a pensare alle rivoluzioni, al 68 e via discorrendo..... Può essere che nel tempo e nelle cose veramente importanti alla fine è il bene che trionfa?
> 
> ...


Tu vai su un altro piano. Anche storicamente non sono certissima delle sorti progressive. Però che stia aumentando la sensibilità ne sono certa. Non in tutti certo :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente sì.


Io ne conosco due. Sposata una, con un compagno l'altra, hanno un amante da decenni. Due situazioni e due personalità completamenti diverse. Ognuna ha le sue ragioni, comprensibili. Dico comprensibili perché si capiscono perché vogliano due cose e non vogliano scegliere tra il restare nel rapporto ufficiale senza tradire o separarsi. Si capisce benissimo. L'amante non garantirebbe una relazione stabile perché entrambi sposati e le vogliono come amanti e non come mogli. Una, sposata con un uomo rozzo, si sente gratificata nella sua femminilità e trova stimolo a "tenersi", se fosse per il marito potrebbe anche stare in tuta e ciabatte. L'altra, con un compagno devoto ma limitato culturalmente, vede dall'amante valorizzata la sua cultura (prima e dopo parlano di tutto) e anche la sua femminilità, nonostante la sua fisicità mascolina. Non le giudico male, vedo la loro vita più triste della mia.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di definizioni o etichettature.
> Non desidero troncare affetti e la passione non si trova a comando.
> Grazie per il benvenuto comunque


Non la si trova a comando ma la si trova in quantità industriale...tutto dipende da noi e dalla predisposizione verso il prossimo e tu arroccata sopra quelle due persone che non vivi a pieno e a cui non dai la possibilità di vivere a pieno (ti è mai venuto il minimo dubbio che il tuo compagno potrebbe trovare una persona decisamente più completa di te, se solo tu fossi più onesta e meno egoista?).
Non intendevo etichettarti (altrimenti ti avrei detto ben più), ma definire un dato comportamento, quando si risponde ad un post, mi sembra il minimo. 
Mi è venuto in mente mezz'uomo, una hobbit, un po' qui e un po' la, 'ndo cojo cojo, prendi questi due uomini come due supermercati prendi e paghi quello che ti serve.
Triste, una vita incompleta, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> Il tradito ha davanti prima di ogni altra considerazione una persona che ha mentito, ha tramato alle sue spalle per incontrare un'altra persona e gli ha nascosto una parte della sua vita. Che questa parte sia piccola o grande, è cosa relativa SOLO alla sensibilità del tradito, quando scopre.
> A quel punto però interviene la perdita della fiducia e l'IMPOSSIBILITA' da parte del tradito di stimare fino a che punto arrivasse la menzogna, specie se il tradimento è stato prolungato nel tempo o se vi è stata una serie di tradimenti: impossibilità perchè il tradito è stato tenuto all'oscuro e non gli è stata data la possibilità di scegliere.
> Provi a delimitare la menzogna... ma sono confini arbitrari e sai benissimo che non hanno alcun valore.
> ...


Quoto e non posso approvare. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non la si trova a comando ma la si trova in quantità industriale...tutto dipende da noi e dalla predisposizione verso il prossimo e tu arroccata sopra quelle due persone che non vivi a pieno e a cui non dai la possibilità di vivere a pieno (ti è mai venuto il minimo dubbio che il tuo compagno potrebbe trovare una persona decisamente più completa di te, se solo tu fossi più onesta e meno egoista?).
> Non intendevo etichettarti (altrimenti ti avrei detto ben più), ma definire un dato comportamento, quando si risponde ad un post, mi sembra il minimo.
> Mi è venuto in mente mezz'uomo, una hobbit, un po' qui e un po' la, 'ndo cojo cojo, prendi questi due uomini come due supermercati prendi e paghi quello che ti serve.
> *Triste*, una vita incompleta, dal mio punto di vista.


Ecco. Si può stare completamente sole senza alcuna relazione e non trovarlo triste quanto il dividersi tra uomini, discorsi, letti.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe, io credo di capire perchè non capisci quello che ti dice Minerva.
> Tu concepisci il tradimento come possibile, normale. Di conseguenza le menzogne di contorno non ti impressionano più di tanto perchè le dai per scontate, finalizzate a e riesci a delimitare la loro portata.
> Chi non ha il tuo sentire ... non può farlo.
> Se nello stesso giorno mio marito mi dice che mi ama e poi va in palestra... e scopro che invece di andare in palestra è stato con l'amante, tutto quello che ha detto in quella giornata per me è menzogna, o può esserlo.
> E come potrei del resto stabilire cosa è menzogna e cosa è verità?


:up: :up:



Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto sono una moglie migliore di molte altre al che ho risposto di non metterlo in dubbio e se per tuo marito la lealtà era un optional eri perfetta.
> mi pare fosse tutto in tema.
> ma , ripeto, chiarito il punto non mi fossilizzerei più su queste questioni.
> ti sei presentata, piacere di conoscerti


 :up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non la si trova a comando ma la si trova in quantità industriale...tutto dipende da noi e dalla predisposizione verso il prossimo e tu arroccata sopra quelle due persone che non vivi a pieno e a cui non dai la possibilità di vivere a pieno (ti è mai venuto il minimo dubbio che il tuo compagno potrebbe trovare una persona decisamente più completa di te, se solo tu fossi più onesta e meno egoista?).
> Non intendevo etichettarti (altrimenti ti avrei detto ben più), ma definire un dato comportamento, quando si risponde ad un post, mi sembra il minimo.
> Mi è venuto in mente mezz'uomo, una hobbit, un po' qui e un po' la, 'ndo cojo cojo, prendi questi due uomini come due supermercati prendi e paghi quello che ti serve.
> Triste, una vita incompleta, dal mio punto di vista.


Vado Ot scusate, ciao  non avevo letto la tua firma :MITICAAAAA:up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Si può stare completamente sole senza alcuna relazione e non trovarlo triste quanto il dividersi tra uomini, discorsi, letti.


Sicuramente, ma la reputo una situazione diversa dall'essere sposati/impegnati per affetto e avere l'amante per passione.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vai su un altro piano. Anche storicamente non sono certissima delle sorti progressive. Però che stia aumentando la sensibilità ne sono certa. Non in tutti certo :mrgreen:



Ah boh Brunetta, stavo cercando di rispondere a helleseven, sempre che i riferimenti della mia risposta siano compatibili con quanto lui ha scritto ed io capito, probabile che mi ci sia avvicinato, lo spero. Che poi alla fine il presente di tutto quello che è successo è il reale, e francamente io in questo reale mi ci trovo benissimo. 

Inutile recriminare su una qualsiasi cosa quando alla fin fine stiamo bene, è che nel corso dei tempi qualcosa che non va c'è sempre, si chiama evoluzione, con pregi e difetti, io se posso nel mio piccolo ci metto del mio per dare un contributo, come tutti d'altronde. Nel frattempo gli sprechi sono all'ordine del giorno e le parole non unite ai fatti altrettanto. Eh ma qua sto soltanto vaneggiando. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vado Ot scusate, ciao  non avevo letto la tua firma :MITICAAAAA:up:


Altro OT: ciao, grazie!!!! :mrgreen: La citazione è presa dal film City of Angels, credo o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Altro OT: ciao, grazie!!!! :mrgreen: La citazione è presa dal film City of Angels, credo o qualcosa di simile.


Entrambe azzeccate :up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Si può stare completamente sole senza alcuna relazione e non trovarlo triste quanto il dividersi tra uomini, discorsi, letti.



In effetti ci vuole poco per dirsi, ok mi piacciono le sensazioni voluttuose, nuove e che mi prendano e mi facciano sentire importante e desiderata come soltanto può accadere nei primi mesi, non mi va di maturare e crescere e prendermi degli impegni, quindi mi piace fare la vita da single. 


Io comincerei a domandarmi quanto vale il sesso nella nostra vita, e non mi domanderei più cosa è l'amore, ma cosa è il sesso.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto e non posso approvare. :up:



Io non la quoto e non l'approvo!! mi sono stancato di quotarla ed approvarla. poi sembra che sia di parte, tipo come un fratello. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> In effetti ci vuole poco per dirsi, ok mi piacciono le sensazioni voluttuose, nuove e che mi prendano e mi facciano sentire importante e desiderata come soltanto può accadere nei primi mesi, non mi va di maturare e crescere e prendermi degli impegni, quindi mi piace fare la vita da single.
> 
> 
> Io comincerei a domandarmi quanto vale il sesso nella nostra vita, e non mi domanderei più cosa è l'amore, ma cosa è il sesso.


Chi tradisce qui tende a sopravvalutarlo, secondo me, per non scavare cosa il sesso rappresenta. Le mie due amiche citate non le hanno certo dette loro quelle cose con quella consapevolezza. Le hanno dette mentre raccontavano divertite (questo era l'emozione più evidente) raccontavano che era "solo per scopare" però poi aggiungevano altre cose che facevano capire altro.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Io non la quoto e non l'approvo!! mi sono stancato di quotarla ed approvarla. poi sembra che sia di parte, tipo come un fratello. :rotfl:


Non è vero...ammettilo che sei solo uno sfaticato! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce qui tende a sopravvalutarlo, secondo me, per non scavare cosa il sesso rappresenta. Le mie due amiche citate non le hanno certo dette loro quelle cose con quella consapevolezza. Le hanno dette mentre raccontavano divertite (questo era l'emozione più evidente) raccontavano che era "solo per scopare" però poi aggiungevano altre cose che facevano capire altro.


Dopo ti rispondo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è vero...ammettilo che sei solo uno sfaticato! :carneval:



Quoto e se posso approvo. :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## tesla (18 Maggio 2013)

mi hanno disapprovato un post :confuso:
ma che tristezzissima, sarà sayuri che è la migliore delle mogli ma la più permalosa dei forumisti :confuso:


----------



## sienne (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato un post :confuso:
> ma che tristezzissima, sarà sayuri che è la migliore delle mogli ma la più permalosa dei forumisti :confuso:


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl: ... 

tutto ok ... i verdi, ogni tanto, te ne mando io ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato un post :confuso:
> ma che tristezzissima, sarà sayuri che è la migliore delle mogli ma la più permalosa dei forumisti :confuso:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: In qualcosa dovrà pur essere peggiore


----------



## Ultimo (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato un post :confuso:
> ma che tristezzissima, sarà sayuri che è la migliore delle mogli ma la più permalosa dei forumisti :confuso:



Ma.. tu, ehm quando ci fu il concorso della donna più acida, partecipasti? :mrgreen::rotfl:

E' da tanto che non posti immaginette, peccato però sono sempre fantastiche.


----------



## tesla (18 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ma.. tu, ehm quando ci fu il concorso della donna più acida, partecipasti? :mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> E' da tanto che non posti immaginette, peccato però sono sempre fantastiche.


mi sono persa il concorso, sarei salita sicuro sul podio


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sono persa il concorso, sarei salita sicuro sul podio



fighissima sta emoticon:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


E io quando posso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


ti si è rotta la email ... non ti meravigliare se ti si disabilita l'account


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *ti si è rotta la email *... non ti meravigliare se ti si disabilita l'account


come si rompono le mail?

ma non la potevi aggiustare con un po' di scotch,subito la porta in faccia le hai sbattuto , inflessibile quib?


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2013)

lo vedete  che le amanti non sono affidabili?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si rompono le mail?
> 
> ma non la potevi aggiustare con un po' di scotch,subito la porta in faccia le hai sbattuto , inflessibile quib?


chi non svuota la casella ad esempio non riceve più le notifiche e quindi arrivano a me e io scarto la casella. idem per chi le blocca o chi si dimentica ad accedervi tanto in tanto.

la nuovissima moda è iscriversi con una casella temporanea che scade nel giro di qualche giorno e quindi si "guasta".


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chi non svuota la casella ad esempio non riceve più le notifiche e quindi arrivano a me e io scarto la casella. idem per chi le blocca o chi si dimentica ad accedervi tanto in tanto.
> 
> la nuovissima moda è iscriversi con una casella temporanea che scade nel giro di qualche giorno e quindi si "guasta".


Cioè caselle fasulle? :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Maggio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' questo il punto, è il ladrocinio del tempo, è lo scippo di giorni interi in cui si pratica fasa testimonianza. [...]





farfalla ha detto:


> [...]Ma se scoprisse?
> Io credo che cambierebbe idea. Credo che darebbe un significato diverso ai miei gesti e sarà difficile se non impossibile spiegargli che così non è





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> [...]mentite , nascondete e dissimulate.
> Il /la vostro/a compagno/a crede che stiate facendo una cosa... invece state sgattaiolando a farne un'altra di nascosto.
> Salutate affettuosamente prima di uscire di casa... e avete già prenotato il motel.
> Uno si preoccupa perchè non vi trova... e avevate staccato il telefono per farvi una trombata.
> ...


approvo con estremo ritardo, ma ho letto solo ora questa discussione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè caselle fasulle? :smile:


nì. sono valide al fine di registrarsi, ma poi sono rimosse dal fornitore del servizio e quindi inaccessibili. le notifiche vanno poi a vuoto e tornano da me. cioè chi si iscrive nei forum deve anche essere reperibile, a meno che non disattivi veramente ogni genere di notifica email e non si dimentichi mai la sua password


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nì. sono valide al fine di registrarsi, ma poi sono rimosse dal fornitore del servizio e quindi inaccessibili. le notifiche vanno poi a vuoto e tornano da me. cioè chi si iscrive nei forum deve anche essere reperibile, a meno *che non disattivi veramente ogni genere di notifica email *e non si dimentichi mai la sua password


mi sembra di averlo fatto.forse nei tuoi confronti no, non lo so


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Il piccolo giglio ci ha lasciati, lo vedo tutto grigio.:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il piccolo giglio ci ha lasciati, lo vedo tutto grigio.:singleeye:


Il piccolo giglio?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il piccolo giglio?



Fior di loto? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il piccolo giglio?


sayuri significa piccolo giglio. Almeno così ricordo


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Fior di loto? :rotfl:


Ma la smettiiiii?? :rotfl:
Non ti scordar di me?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> sayuri significa piccolo giglio. Almeno così ricordo


Pardon ignorantissima fui  mi è parso di ciré che è cancellata o sbaglio anche ora :rotfl:?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma la smettiiiii?? :rotfl:
> Non ti scordar di me?



Digitale direi.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pardon ignorantissima fui  mi è parso di ciré che è cancellata o sbaglio anche ora :rotfl:?


ma dai, sono io forse troppo interessata ai nomi orientali.^^
Si è cancellata? 
Ma come? E non ci racconta più nulla della sua fantastica vita?
Così piena...così emozionante?
Raramente una zitella acida come me ne sente di così meravigliose.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pardon ignorantissima fui  mi è parso di ciré che è cancellata o sbaglio anche ora :rotfl:?


Tu fai troppe domande!!!!! nota l'accento siculo ah!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Tu fai troppe domande!!!!! nota l'accento siculo ah!


Sicilianuzzo ho letto di la' che sei arrabbiato, ma guarda che siamo tutti arrabbiati non è solo una cultura locale è una cultura nazionale, ovviamente non di tutti o della massa ma di alcuni o gruppi sparsi ovunque  e ormai con qualsiasi accento  direi che sono andata OT:sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicilianuzzo ho letto di la' che sei arrabbiato, ma guarda che siamo tutti arrabbiati non è solo una cultura locale è una cultura nazionale, ovviamente non di tutti o della massa ma di alcuni o gruppi sparsi ovunque  e ormai con qualsiasi accento  direi che sono andata OT:sonar:



:bacio:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Tu fai troppe domande!!!!! nota l'accento siculo ah!


Io non l'ho notato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra di averlo fatto.forse nei tuoi confronti no, non lo so


non credo di aver mai avuto una bounce mail destinata a te ...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non l'ho notato...


Io non scordo mai......una begonia per vossia ...


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non scordo mai......una begonia per vossia ...


Grashie.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grashie.



Basta, mi sono stancato di non domandare! me la dai? cioè volevo dire, quella faccina non l'ho mai capita, che significa?


----------



## emme76 (27 Maggio 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho iniziato a scrivere ogni tanto, ma non mi sono mai presentata.
> Sono un'amante.... e una traditrice. Ormai da qualche anno. Sempre con lo stesso uomo, anche lui sposato.
> Molto innamorata, soprattutto i primi anni, ricambiata. Mai tradito prima....mai pensato di tradire.
> Si attraversano varie fasi nel percorso di una relazione extraconiugale in cui si è molto coinvolti. All'inizio ci si ritrova come in un altro mondo, in cui tutto quello che avevamo prima e di cui eravamo soddisfatti ci sta stretto: un solo pensiero fisso, Lui. Il desiderio di buttare all'aria ciò che si è costruito in una vita, la razionalità è un optional. Poi col tempo tutto si ridimensiona, vedi le cose con più realismo, ma il sentimento resta, anzi si crea un legame importante. Poi ti rendi conto che la vita di prima non ti sta più stretta, che anche al tuo compagno di una vita sei molto legato, più di quello che credevi.


ma io a sta storia che l'amante ravvivi il rapporto col partner ufficiale credo poco poco


----------



## Leda (27 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma io a sta storia che l'amante ravvivi il rapporto col partner ufficiale credo poco poco


Tipo integratori alimentari, hai presente?


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta, mi sono stancato di non domandare! me la dai? cioè volevo dire, quella faccina non l'ho mai capita, che significa?


La faccina puoi pure prendertela...non c'è mica bisogno che te la dia io! :rotfl:
Comunque è un sorriso imbarazzato, la faccina si chiama red face/viso rosso.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma io a sta storia che l'amante ravvivi il rapporto col partner ufficiale credo poco poco


Dipende dall'amante no?
Ecco perchè i seriali ne cambiano tante

Non sono mai capaci di trovare quella giusta...

E la devono cambiare quando la maramalda di turno...si propone come seconda moglie no?

Ma non capisco tanto che cosa sia la vita di coppia io...
E se ci penso mi viene ansia e allora penso ad altro...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> La faccina puoi pure prendertela...non c'è mica bisogno che te la dia io! :rotfl:
> Comunque è un sorriso imbarazzato, la faccina si chiama red face/viso rosso.


----------



## emme76 (28 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tipo integratori alimentari, hai presente?[/QUOTE
> 
> una volta lessi da qualche parte che un consumo eccessivo di integratori alimentari può far male.......


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma io a sta storia che l'amante ravvivi il rapporto col partner ufficiale credo poco poco


E' un cazzata tout-court. Il rapporto o peggiora o rimane stabile. Migliorare proprio no.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un cazzata tout-court. Il rapporto o peggiora o rimane stabile. Migliorare proprio no.


quindi chi dice che lo migliora se la sta solo raccontando?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi chi dice che lo migliora se la sta solo raccontando?


Sostanzialmente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

lo cambia ;migliore sotto alcuni aspetti, peggiore in altri


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo cambia ;migliore sotto alcuni aspetti, peggiore in altri


Qua si parla di "miglioramento" non a tradimento scoperto e conclamato, con relative lagrime e perdono, e poi la vita ricomincia e scopo più di prima. Il concetto era che il tradimento in sè, migliori di riflesso la vita di coppia ufficiale il che è, tipo, un fregnaccia


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

era meglio se non c'era


questa in onore di catalano che poverino è pure morto


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era meglio se non c'era
> 
> 
> questa in onore di catalano che poverino è pure morto


Ma tu e Ultimo avete la stessa firma?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma tu e Ultimo avete la stessa firma?


anatema...sabotaggio.
io odio le firme


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...sabotaggio.
> io odio le firme



:unhappy: ti sei fatta fregare la firma da sotto il naso


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

mi piace quella firma.
Se non sbaglio, così a memoria... "il razzo", vero?

Adoro wilde, fiabe comprese.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi piace quella firma.
> Se non sbaglio, così a memoria... "il razzo", vero?
> 
> Adoro wilde, fiabe comprese.


con te non parlo fino a che non vai da un medico.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con te non parlo fino a che non vai da un medico.



Non mi parli comunque. Scriviamo. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi parli comunque. Scriviamo. :smile:


e non fare la saputella:ira:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con te non parlo fino a che non vai da un medico.



Senza scherzi, quando diamine ci vado?

Venerdì mattina... ma prima devo fare il cambio di medico. Quindi se ve mattina ho le forze di strisciare pure per uffici, devo poi cmq aspettare il venerdì successivo.

E in genere il ve mattina ho appuntamenti per un sacco di cose burocratiche e similari.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza scherzi, quando diamine ci vado?
> 
> Venerdì mattina... *ma prima devo fare il cambio di medico. *Quindi se ve mattina ho le forze di strisciare pure pe?r uffici, devo poi cmq aspettare il venerdì successivo.
> 
> E in genere il ve mattina ho appuntamenti per un sacco di cose burocratiche e similari.


ma nessuno può farlo per te? 
e nel caso tu svenga  di nuovo vai al pronto soccorso...lì ti visiteranno e faranno gli esami del caso


----------



## Traccia (28 Maggio 2013)

*il fallimento della ragione*



gas ha detto:


> se hai un amante è perchè l'affetto non ti è sufficiente
> per cui se l'amore dovesse diventare ad un certo punto affetto
> credo che sarebbe arrivato il momento di dire STOP
> perchè non ci sarebbe alcun valore aggiunto alla relazione clandestina



Sono d'accordo...e penso che poi con la razionalità ci raccontiamo tutte le cose più belle che possiamo, la infiocchettiamo al meglio, perchè con la logica possiamo trovare tutte le più plausibili spiegazioni come meglio le vogliamo. E prendiamo solo in giro noi stessi. Perchè trovando delle lucide risposte accechiamo la verità del nostro sentire. Abbiamo perso la capacità di ascoltare le emozioni e sentire veramente cosa la nostra identità, felicità ci dice. E se abbiamo un amante, se arriviamo a cercarlo, è facile: è perchè quel che abbiamo, la vita che conduciamo, quello che facciamo non ci soddisfa. E' semplicissimo. La presenza di un amante, ma anche solo il pensiero di volerlo avere, è l'istinto che ci dice di dover cambiare le cose, cercare altro, liberarci dal presente e dalla insoddisfazione della nostra vita. E questo campanello va ascoltato e non 'razionalizzato' dicendo che con uno mi da A, l'altro mi da B, e sono felice e contenta così... Si sta solo mettendo a tacere l'istinto che parla e che dice che ciò che viviamo è morto, è finito, non ci appaga. La testa troverà mille spiegazioni affinchè "sia giusto restare" ma ignorerà quella vera. Che tanto prima o poi o esploderà prendendo il sopravvento e liberandosi e facendoci realmente star bene, oppure soccomberemo alla rigide ma correttissime ed impeccabilissime regole che ci siamo raccontati e di cui ci siamo convinti, passando una vita apparentemente soddisfacente dalla quale vorremmo scappare ma non abbiamo avuto il coraggio trovando tutte le spiegazioni/palliativi per restarvi impelagati.
Io credo che si possa amare veramente solo una persona ed essere felici sono con una persona. Ci vuole talmente tanta energia, costruzione, impegno che non è possibile averne per due o tre. E che la felicità e serenità arrivi veramente solo stando da soli o con una sola persona. Tutto il resto è campanello d'allarme, distrazione evasione, che ci dice che non stiamo vivendo come vorremmo. E la testa serve solo a mettere a tacere questo campanello, sirena di allarme


----------



## Leda (28 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Leda ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tipo integratori alimentari, hai presente?
> ...


Ero ironica


----------



## Carola (28 Maggio 2013)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...e penso che poi con la razionalità ci raccontiamo tutte le cose più belle che possiamo, la infiocchettiamo al meglio, perchè con la logica possiamo trovare tutte le più plausibili spiegazioni come meglio le vogliamo. E prendiamo solo in giro noi stessi. Perchè trovando delle lucide risposte accechiamo la verità del nostro sentire. Abbiamo perso la capacità di ascoltare le emozioni e sentire veramente cosa la nostra identità, felicità ci dice. E se abbiamo un amante, se arriviamo a cercarlo, è facile: è perchè quel che abbiamo, la vita che conduciamo, quello che facciamo non ci soddisfa. E' semplicissimo. La presenza di un amante, ma anche solo il pensiero di volerlo avere, è l'istinto che ci dice di dover cambiare le cose, cercare altro, liberarci dal presente e dalla insoddisfazione della nostra vita. E questo campanello va ascoltato e non 'razionalizzato' dicendo che con uno mi da A, l'altro mi da B, e sono felice e contenta così... Si sta solo mettendo a tacere l'istinto che parla e che dice che ciò che viviamo è morto, è finito, non ci appaga. La testa troverà mille spiegazioni affinchè "sia giusto restare" ma ignorerà quella vera. Che tanto prima o poi o esploderà prendendo il sopravvento e liberandosi e facendoci realmente star bene, oppure soccomberemo alla rigide ma correttissime ed impeccabilissime regole che ci siamo raccontati e di cui ci siamo convinti, passando una vita apparentemente soddisfacente dalla quale vorremmo scappare ma non abbiamo avuto il coraggio trovando tutte le spiegazioni/palliativi per restarvi impelagati.
> Io credo che si possa amare veramente solo una persona ed essere felici sono con una persona. Ci vuole talmente tanta energia, costruzione, impegno che non è possibile averne per due o tre. E che la felicità e serenità arrivi veramente solo stando da soli o con una sola persona. Tutto il resto è campanello d'allarme, distrazione evasione, che ci dice che non stiamo vivendo come vorremmo. E la testa serve solo a mettere a tacere questo campanello, sirena di allarme


Controccorente
Io inzio a credere invece chel’amore passionale non possa durare  in eterno,  eche si trasfomri in affetto, ma così forte e con radici nei figli nei nonni nella famiglia che possa tenere botta, durare, una sorta di Spa di bene
Alcuni sanno rinnovarsi in questo esono i + bravi.

Per altri  l’amante è quella parte di passione evasione che in un rapporto di coppia (saturo di respsabilità doveri orari bollette ) non si riesce a tenere vivo

Egoismo allo stato puro per carità

Però sono così disincantata
La vita i doveri amamzzano lamore io di questo ne sono quasi certe e solo certe anime buone ebelle riesconoa crescere evoleversi bene

Dite che esagero?

Non ho fumato nulla eh ma credo sia così


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Controccorente
> Io inzio a credere invece chel’amore passionale non possa durare  in eterno,  e*che si trasfomri in affetto, ma così forte e con radici nei figli nei nonni nella famiglia che possa tenere botta, durare, una sorta di Spa di bene*
> Alcuni sanno rinnovarsi in questo esono i + bravi.
> 
> ...



e ti  sembra poco?


----------



## Carola (28 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e ti sembra poco?


Certo che no luna
Ma essendo umani fatti di carne capisco che l’amore passionale sia cmq una componente che a fatica si fa indeitro.
Uno puo stare così tutta una vita. Io ci stavo eh.

Poi incontrato chi sai.

Poteva finire in 2/3 incontri.
Non è stato così.

L’ideale lo sappiamo bene è un insieme di tutto
Non ti dico di appendersi al lampadario cmq


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua si parla di "miglioramento" non a tradimento scoperto e conclamato, con relative lagrime e perdono, e poi la vita ricomincia e scopo più di prima. Il concetto era che il tradimento in sè, migliori di riflesso la vita di coppia ufficiale il che è, tipo, un fregnaccia


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...e penso che poi con la razionalità ci raccontiamo tutte le cose più belle che possiamo, la infiocchettiamo al meglio, perchè con la logica possiamo trovare tutte le più plausibili spiegazioni come meglio le vogliamo. E prendiamo solo in giro noi stessi. Perchè trovando delle lucide risposte accechiamo la verità del nostro sentire. Abbiamo perso la capacità di ascoltare le emozioni e sentire veramente cosa la nostra identità, felicità ci dice. E se abbiamo un amante, se arriviamo a cercarlo, è facile: è perchè quel che abbiamo, la vita che conduciamo, quello che facciamo non ci soddisfa. E' semplicissimo. La presenza di un amante, ma anche solo il pensiero di volerlo avere, è l'istinto che ci dice di dover cambiare le cose, cercare altro, liberarci dal presente e dalla insoddisfazione della nostra vita. E questo campanello va ascoltato e non 'razionalizzato' dicendo che con uno mi da A, l'altro mi da B, e sono felice e contenta così... Si sta solo mettendo a tacere l'istinto che parla e che dice che ciò che viviamo è morto, è finito, non ci appaga. La testa troverà mille spiegazioni affinchè "sia giusto restare" ma ignorerà quella vera. Che tanto prima o poi o esploderà prendendo il sopravvento e liberandosi e facendoci realmente star bene, oppure soccomberemo alla rigide ma correttissime ed impeccabilissime regole che ci siamo raccontati e di cui ci siamo convinti, passando una vita apparentemente soddisfacente dalla quale vorremmo scappare ma non abbiamo avuto il coraggio trovando tutte le spiegazioni/palliativi per restarvi impelagati.
> Io credo che si possa amare veramente solo una persona ed essere felici sono con una persona. Ci vuole talmente tanta energia, costruzione, impegno che non è possibile averne per due o tre. E che la felicità e serenità arrivi veramente solo stando da soli o con una sola persona. Tutto il resto è campanello d'allarme, distrazione evasione, che ci dice che non stiamo vivendo come vorremmo. E la testa serve solo a mettere a tacere questo campanello, sirena di allarme


Succede anche che si sia insoddisfatti di sé, del lavoro che si svolge e di tante altre cose che non si possono cambiare e così si fa "quel che si può" ci si trova un amante. Un po' come quando non ci piace la nostra faccia o il nostro fisico ma ci tocca tenercelo e allora si va dal parrucchiere e ci si compra una borsa. Ma l'insoddisfazione resta.


----------



## Traccia (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede anche che si sia insoddisfatti di sé, del lavoro che si svolge e *di tante altre cose che non si possono cambiare *e così si fa "quel che si può" ci si trova un amante. Un po' come quando non ci piace la nostra faccia o il nostro fisico ma ci tocca tenercelo e allora si va dal parrucchiere e ci si compra una borsa. Ma l'insoddisfazione resta.



Scusa ma che c'entra? se non ti piace il tuo lavoro sai cosa si fa? si cambia lavoro, non si cerca mica un'amante.
Se non ti soddisfa una cosa per prima cosa ci si ascolta dentro, si capisce COSA E' che non ci soddisfa e si agisce su quella. Non con tamponi inutili.
Altrimenti, come dici giustamente tu, *l'insoddisfazione resta*.
Non la faccio facile, ma sono putroppo le paure, lo stallo e l'immobilità delle persone che la fanno difficile. Più difficile di quello che è prendere in mano la propria vita.
Ma i palliativi non risolvono i problemi. 
E rimanere con l'isoddisfazione a vita...è vita?

La frase con cui non sono assolutamente d'accordo con te è "di tante altre cose che non si possono cambiare": non è vero! e che c'entra il fatto di accomunare cose che si son scelte come un lavoro, come una vita, come una strada alla nostra faccia? Persino il fisico lo possiamo cambiare con una alimentazione sana e non strafogandoci di schifezze. D'accordo che dobbiamo accettarci fisicamente perchè se non siamo nate modelle strafighe tocca volerci bene comunque, però da qui a dire che il lavoro non possiamo cambiarlo non ci sto. E' la mentalità del perdente. Di chi preferisce rassegnarsi e 'farsi un'amante' perchè più facile, comodo, scorcatoia, anzichè prendere in mano la propria vita e pretendere la soddisfazione (anzichè insoddisfazione) che ci meritiamo....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Traccia ha detto:


> Scusa ma che c'entra? se non ti piace il tuo lavoro sai cosa si fa? si cambia lavoro, non si cerca mica un'amante.
> Se non ti soddisfa una cosa per prima cosa ci si ascolta dentro, si capisce COSA E' che non ci soddisfa e si agisce su quella. Non con tamponi inutili.
> Altrimenti, come dici giustamente tu, *l'insoddisfazione resta*.
> Non la faccio facile, ma sono putroppo le paure, lo stallo e l'immobilità delle persone che la fanno difficile. Più difficile di quello che è prendere in mano la propria vita.
> ...


Guarda che concordiamo eh. Non credo che farsi un amante sia una soluzione. Ma c'è chi lo fa per non affrontare altri problemi propri o per compensare altre insoddisfazioni. Cambiare le cose che danno insoddisfazione è meno facile di quel che dici: ci voglioni forza di volontà e coraggio, merci piuttosto rare.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un cazzata tout-court. Il rapporto o peggiora o rimane stabile. Migliorare proprio no.



parlate per voi


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo cambia ;migliore sotto alcuni aspetti, peggiore in altri



ecco. Ci mancavate voi


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua si parla di "miglioramento" non a tradimento scoperto e conclamato, con relative lagrime e perdono, e poi la vita ricomincia e scopo più di prima. Il concetto era che il tradimento in sè, migliori di riflesso la vita di coppia ufficiale il che *è, tipo, un fregnaccia*



Pensala come vuoi, ma la crescita che abbiamo avuto io e Mattia è stata abissale.
In meglio naturalmente.
Non sarei ancora lui diversamente.
E nemmeno lui con me presumo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo...e penso che poi con la razionalità ci raccontiamo tutte le cose più belle che possiamo, la infiocchettiamo al meglio, perchè con la logica possiamo trovare tutte le più plausibili spiegazioni come meglio le vogliamo. E prendiamo solo in giro noi stessi. Perchè trovando delle lucide risposte accechiamo la verità del nostro sentire. Abbiamo perso la capacità di ascoltare le emozioni e sentire veramente cosa la nostra identità, felicità ci dice. E se abbiamo un amante, se arriviamo a cercarlo, è facile: è perchè quel che abbiamo, la vita che conduciamo, quello che facciamo non ci soddisfa. E' semplicissimo. La presenza di un amante, ma anche solo il pensiero di volerlo avere, è l'istinto che ci dice di dover cambiare le cose, cercare altro, liberarci dal presente e dalla insoddisfazione della nostra vita. E questo campanello va ascoltato e non 'razionalizzato' dicendo che con uno mi da A, l'altro mi da B, e sono felice e contenta così... Si sta solo mettendo a tacere l'istinto che parla e che dice che ciò che viviamo è morto, è finito, non ci appaga. La testa troverà mille spiegazioni affinchè "sia giusto restare" ma ignorerà quella vera. Che tanto prima o poi o esploderà prendendo il sopravvento e liberandosi e facendoci realmente star bene, oppure soccomberemo alla rigide ma correttissime ed impeccabilissime regole che ci siamo raccontati e di cui ci siamo convinti, passando una vita apparentemente soddisfacente dalla quale vorremmo scappare ma non abbiamo avuto il coraggio trovando tutte le spiegazioni/palliativi per restarvi impelagati.
> Io credo che si possa amare veramente solo una persona ed essere felici sono con una persona. Ci vuole talmente tanta energia, costruzione, impegno che non è possibile averne per due o tre. E che la felicità e serenità arrivi veramente solo stando da soli o con una sola persona. Tutto il resto è campanello d'allarme, distrazione evasione, che ci dice che non stiamo vivendo come vorremmo. E la testa serve solo a mettere a tacere questo campanello, sirena di allarme



felice di avere un ospite così assiduo nella mia testa.
Leggi nel pensiero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un cazzata tout-court. Il rapporto o peggiora o rimane stabile. Migliorare proprio no.


mah


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mah


Il tuo caso è assai peculiare per poter far testo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2013)

Traccia ha detto:


> Scusa ma che c'entra? se non ti piace il tuo lavoro sai cosa si fa? si cambia lavoro, non si cerca mica un'amante.
> Se non ti soddisfa una cosa per prima cosa ci si ascolta dentro, si capisce COSA E' che non ci soddisfa e si agisce su quella. Non con tamponi inutili.
> Altrimenti, come dici giustamente tu, l'insoddisfazione resta.
> Non la faccio facile, ma sono putroppo le paure, lo stallo e l'immobilità delle persone che la fanno difficile. Più difficile di quello che è prendere in mano la propria vita.
> ...




ma dove andate a scovarle queste perle di saggezza?
non ti sembra che anche ripetersi questi concetti sia un raccontarsela?

e in base a cosa sarebbe un _raccontarsela_ migliore di quello che scartavi prima?


----------



## Traccia (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> felice di avere un ospite così assiduo nella mia testa.
> Leggi nel pensiero?



 non ho capito...


----------



## Traccia (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che concordiamo eh. Non credo che farsi un amante sia una soluzione. Ma c'è chi lo fa per non affrontare altri problemi propri o per compensare altre insoddisfazioni. Cambiare le cose che danno insoddisfazione è meno facile di quel che dici: ci voglioni forza di volontà e coraggio, merci piuttosto rare.



D'accordissimo con te.
Merci rarissime che se si trovano però ci ripagano dello sforzo fatto per cercarle.


----------



## Traccia (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dove andate a scovarle queste perle di saggezza?
> non ti sembra che anche ripetersi questi concetti sia un raccontarsela?
> 
> e in base a cosa sarebbe un _raccontarsela_ migliore di quello che scartavi prima?



?
perle di saggezza?
perchè? non capisco.
non lo sono affatto.
Le mie parole sono niente altro che la mia vita, semplicemente *i fatti* che compongono la mia vita tutti i giorni, sono quello che io scelgo di fare, e metto in pratica tutti i giorni
nè più nè meno


----------

